# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  adslgr.com: Hellenic Cable Networks (HCN) καλωδιακή τηλεόραση και καλωδιακό internet στην Ελλάδα

## sdikr

Με αφορμή την ανάπτυξη *καλωδιακού* δικτύου παροχής υπηρεσιών Internet και τηλεόρασης στην περιοχή της *Καλαμαριάς*, το *adslgr.com* βρήκε την ευκαιρία και ζήτησε από την *HellenicCableNetworks (HCN)*, την εταιρία που αναπτύσσει το νέο δίκτυο, να απαντήσει σε ένα σύντομο ερωτηματολόγιο σχετικά με την υπηρεσία της, τον τρόπο που την παρέχει, τις δυσκολίες που συνάντησε μέχρι να πάρει τις σχετικές άδειες και τα μελλοντικά της σχέδια.

Η Hellenic Cable Networks είναι θυγατρική του ομίλου εταιριών της αυστριακής JM-DATA GmbH, εταιρία με παρουσία σε πάνω από 10 χώρες της Ευρώπης,Αφρικής και Ασίας μέσω των θυγατρικών της, κάνει την ψηφιακή καλωδιακή τηλεόραση και το καλωδιακό Internet πραγματικότητα και στη χώρα μας. 


*Γενικά για την HCN και την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία*

Θα μπορούσατε να μας κάνετε μια σύντομη παρουσίαση της HCN;

_Η HCN είναι ο πρώτος πάροχος καλωδιακής τηλεόρασης και καλωδιακού internet στην Ελλάδα.  Με έδρα την Καλαμαριά στη Θεσσαλονίκη κάνουμε πραγματικότητα την καλωδιακή τηλεόραση και το καλωδιακό internet, υπηρεσίες οι οποίες είναι γνωστές σχεδόν σε όλες τις Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες αλλά και στις ΗΠΑ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια._
Με ποιον τρόπο παρέχετε τις υπηρεσίες στον πελάτη;  Κάνετε χρήση του δικτύου χαλκού του ΟΤΕ ή παρέχετε το δικό σας;

_Μέσω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου μας οπτικών ινών παρέχουμε τις υπηρεσίας μας στον πελάτη. Δεν απαιτείται σύνδεση με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ._
Έχετε κάποιο contention ratio για τους χρήστες 

Δεν λάβαμε απάντηση
Ποιο είναι το κόστος σύνδεσης – αποσύνδεσης, υπάρχει ελάχιστος χρόνος παραμονής; 

_Το κόστος σύνδεσης είναι 40€. Τέλος αποσύνδεσης δεν υπάρχει. Ελάχιστος χρόνος παραμονής είναι ένας μήνας._
Εκτός από την σύνδεση στο Internet, προσφέρετε μαζί και τηλεφωνία ή άλλες υπηρεσίες;

_Εκτός της υπηρεσίας internet παρέχεται η υπηρεσία καλωδιακής τηλεόρασης δωρεάν. Σύντομα θα παρέχουμε υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας και συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης._
Βοήθησε η ΚΥΑ  (Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση για τα δικαιώματα διέλευσης δικτύων ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών) σχετικά με την διευκόλυνση σκαψίματος  Είναι στα άμεσα σχέδια σας να επεκταθείτε και σε άλλες περιοχές; Μιλάτε με κάποιους άλλους δήμους για επέκταση του δικτύου;

_Η αίτηση για άδεια εκσκαφής έγινε πριν την υπογραφή της ΚΥΑ με τα όποια προβλήματα μπορεί να συνεπάγεται κάτι τέτοιο. Στα άμεσα σχέδια μας είναι η επέκταση σε όλη την Καλαμαριά και μετέπειτα στην υπόλοιπη Θεσσαλονίκη._
Γιατί επιλέξατε να ξεκινήσετε με την Καλαμαριά; Είχε να κάνει με την ευκολία που παρέχει ο Δήμος δυνατότητα σκαψίματος; 

_Η επιλογή του δήμου Καλαμαριάς ήταν εντελώς τυχαία._
Έχετε στα σχέδια σας να καλύψετε παραπάνω περιοχές ή δήμους;

_Βάσει ζήτησης θα παρέχουμε τις υπηρεσίας μας στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης._


*Τεχνολογία και εξοπλισμός*
Γιατί επιλέξατε την Καλωδιακή (docsis) αντί για οπτική ίνα στον χώρο του συνδρομητή;

_Οι ανάγκες των συνδρομητών για bandwidth καλύπτονται κάνοντας χρήση της τεχνολογίας DOCSIS 3.0 με το παραπάνω._ 
Ποιος είναι ο τρόπος που παρέχετε πρόσβαση σε ένα πελάτη; 

_Από το κύριο δίκτυο μας παρέχουμε πρόσβαση στον πελάτη κυρίως υπόγεια. Ειδικές περιπτώσεις απαιτούν την εν μέρει εναέρια σύνδεση του δικτύου με τον τελικό καταναλωτή._
Αντιμετωπίσατε θέματα με το πως θα περάσουν τα καλώδια μέσα στην πολυκατοικία;

_Κυρίως από ηλικιωμένους οι οποίοι  είτε δε γνωρίζουν περί καλωδιακής τηλεόρασης είτε γιατί δε τους αρέσει να βλέπουν επιπλέον καλώδια στο κτίριο τους._
Διατίθεται εξοπλισμός στον πελάτη; Τι εξοπλισμός; 

_Διατίθεται cable modem docsis 2 ή docsis 3. Αυτό εξαρτάται από την υπηρεσία που επιλέγει ο συνδρομητής._ 
Παρέχετε στατική ή δυναμική ip,  πραγματική ή μέσω ΝΑΤ;

_Παρέχεται δυναμική IP αλλά ο πελάτης με μικρό κόστος μπορεί να ζητήσει και στατική πραγματική IP._
Δίνεται και τηλεόραση μέσω του DVB-C,  αυτή την στιγμή ποια κανάλια παρέχετε,  παρέχετε κανάλια HD;  σκέφτεστε να δώσετε παραπάνω; 

_Όλα τα παρεχόμενα κανάλια είναι ελεύθερα προς όλους είτε επίγεια είτε δορυφορικά. Εμείς τα παρέχουμε μέσω καλωδίου ώστε να μην απαιτείται χρήση κεραίας δίνοντας και μια καλύτερη αισθητική στις οροφές των κτιρίων. Σύντομα θα παρέχονται  και συνδρομητικά κανάλια τόσο SD όσο και HD._
Αν χρειαστεί μπορείτε να περάσετε σε οπτική στο σπίτι (FTTH);

_Υπάρχει σκέψη στο μέλλον να παρέχουμε και υπηρεσία Fiber to the home._

Update

Eίχαμε κάποια ενημέρωση  απο την HCN





> Καλημέρα σας,
> Έχοντας δει την παρουσίαση στην σελίδα σας θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι το ερώτημα σχετικά με το contention ratio δεν απαντήθηκε εκ παραδρομής.
> Αλλά και πάλι ιδίως τώρα που είναι η αρχή είναι λίγο δύσκολο να γίνω συγκεκριμένος σε αυτό το θέμα. Εφόσον υπάρχει ζήτημα bandwidth πάντα θα κάνουμε το καλύτερο για να είναι οι παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες αντάξιες του αντιτίμου.
> Αν η εταιρία υπήρχε στο χώρο εδώ και αρκετό καιρό με δυνατό πελατολόγιο θα σας έδινα σίγουρα μια ξεκκάθαρη απάντηση.
> 
> Επίσης σχετικά με το ερώτημα για την επιλογή της τοποθεσίας. η περιοχή της Καλαμαριάς επιλέχθηκε λόγω του σχεδίου πόλης που παρουσιάζει κάνοντας πιο εύκολη την επέκταση ενός τέτοιου δικτύου.  
> Αντιθέτως σε περιοχές στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης η δόμηση είναι λίγο πιο άναρχη (π.χ Αγ.Δη,μητρίου,40 Εκκλησιές,Συκιές,Πολίχνη) και η κίνηση στους δρόμους σαφώς μεγαλύτερη.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω να μη δημιουργώ πρόβλημα.


Να ευχαριστήσουμε την HCN και τους υπευθύνους της για τις απαντήσεις στις ερωτήσεις μας, ενώ σκοπεύουμε να ζητήσουμε να δούμε από κοντά την διαδικασία σύνδεσης και του εξοπλισμού της υπηρεσίας.

----------


## kalicatzaros

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον project σε δύσκολους καιρούς. Οι τιμές πραγματικά δείχνουν πάρα πολύ καλές. Μακάρι να προχωρήσει.

----------


## Hetfield

120/2Mbit με 54€; Ειδα καλα;  :Razz:   :One thumb up:

----------


## Tiven

120/2 με 54 ευρώ χωρίς caps

καλή φάση, για τώρα

----------


## yuk

Χαλλλαρά (που λένε και οι φίλοι μου οι βόριοι) έβαζα μια 120/2 με 54 ευρώ.  :One thumb up: 
Aν και το 2Mbps upload θα έπρεπε να ήταν τουλάχιστον 5. Ψιλοευνουχίζει την υπηρεσία έτσι όπως είναι.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Γιατί επιλέξατε την Καλωδιακή (docsis) αντί για οπτική ίνα στον χώρο του συνδρομητή;
> 
> Οι ανάγκες των συνδρομητών για bandwidth καλύπτονται κάνοντας χρήση της τεχνολογίας DOCSIS 3.0 με το παραπάνω.


Γιατί άραγε? Είναι πιο οικονομική επένδυση;

Το καλώδιο που περνούν είναι coaxial ή οπτική;

Πολύ σκάψιμο δεν πέφτει αφού δημιουργούν υποδομή σε κάθε πελάτη; 

Έτσι μερικές ερωτήσεις.

Καλή κίνηση πάντως και οι κάτοικοι της Καλαμαριάς είναι τυχεροί.

----------


## TearDrop

Απο διασύνδεση πως τα πάνε με εξωτερικό? Με GR-IX? Νομίζω είναι κάτι πολύ βασικό το οποίο δεν ρωτήθηκε.

----------


## aiolos.01

Δηλαδή οι τύποι στήνουν εντελώς δικό τους δίκτυο (και το last mile) και σου φέρνουν το καλώδιο μέχρι το σπίτι σου στον χ όροφο της πολυκατοικίας; Και ας είσαι ο μόνος συνδρομητής στο τετράγωνο; Δηλαδή τους βλέπεις να σκάβουν στο δρόμο και λες "Για μένα έρχονται".  :Razz: 
Και όλα αυτά με 40€; Απίστευτο μου φαίνεται...  :Thinking:

----------


## D4nt3

Εμείς στην Αθηνα και γενικά στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα στο πηγάδι ουρήσαμε?
Θα δούμε καμια αντίστοιχη κίνηση από την ίδια η από άλλη εταιρία?

----------


## famous-walker

> [*]Γιατί επιλέξατε να ξεκινήσετε με την Καλαμαριά; Είχε να κάνει με την ευκολία που παρέχει ο Δήμος δυνατότητα σκαψίματος; 
> 
> _Η επιλογή του δήμου Καλαμαριάς ήταν εντελώς τυχαία._


Εμένα αυτή η απάντηση, αν δεν υποννοεί ότι επιλέχτηκε τυχαία από «επιλεγμένες» περιοχές που και πάλι δηλαδή, μου φαίνεται εντελώς ασόβαρη.

----------


## Tiven

> Εμείς στην Αθηνα και γενικά στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα στο πηγάδι ουρήσαμε?
> Θα δούμε καμια αντίστοιχη κίνηση από την ίδια η από άλλη εταιρία?


Εμείς..... έχουμε το ΜΕΤΡΟ. Δεν έχουμε ανάγκη

----------


## D4nt3

> Εμείς..... έχουμε το ΜΕΤΡΟ. Δεν έχουμε ανάγκη


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:   Κορυφαίο!

Διαβάζω και ξαναδιαβάζω το site τους και έχω πορωθεί! Ωραίοι πάντως μπράβο τους και μακάρι να επεκταθούν. 

Oι τιμές δείχνουν μπορώ να πω τέλειες αν δουλεύουν όλα σωστά και στις ταχύτητες που αναφέρουν.
Το upload όντως είναι ένα θεματάκι αλλα προσωπικά δεν θα με απέτρεπε.. Τουλάχιστον όχι για την ώρα.

Με μια καλή προσφορα για πακέτο με σταθερή και internet θα είναι πολύ ανταγωνιστικοι (όχι ότι και έτσι δεν είναι).

----------


## kydon

Πολλές από τις απαντήσεις δημιουργούν σοβαρές επιφυλάξεις για την σοβαρότητα του εγχειρήματος. 

1. Μόνο με 40 ευρώ και ένα μήνα υποχρεωτικής συνδρομής σου δημιουργουν υποδομή που σίγουρα κοστίζει πολλαπλάσια. 

2. Δεν δόθηκε απάντηση για το contention ratio. Δεν το γνωριζούν ή δεν θέλουν να το πουν?

3. ''Η επιλογή της Καλαμαριάς ήταν εντελώς τυχαίας''.......Δεν είναι δυνατόν να δίνεται τέτοια απάντηση. Είτε δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται είτε δεν ξέρουν τι απαντούν.

----------


## cranky

Ξεκινήσαν απο εκεί που έχουν την έδρα τους.
Πού είναι το παράξενο ;

----------


## USBCE

Το contention ratio είναι το πιο σοβαρό θέμα. Γιατί αν είσαι σε γειτονιά που όλοι κατεβάζουν τόρεντ 24/7, πάει περίπατο η ταχύτητα.

----------


## seath

Καλωδιακή τηλεόραση και internet στην Ελλάδα; Wow.
Υπάρχουν πληροφορίες για άλλα μέρη της Ελλάδας..Από άλλες εταιρίες;

----------


## robin

μακάρι να πάει καλά να το δούμε και στην Αθήνα!

----------


## DVader

Η εταιρεία δεν θα έπρεπε να λέγε Hellenic Cable Networks (HCN) αλλά Καλαμαρία Cable Networks(KCN) από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει σκέψη για την υπόλοιπη ελλάδα !

Άπατοι οι τύποι και ασόβαροι στις απαντήσεις τους ! :ROFL:

----------


## vgk

Υπάρχει κανένας που το έχει για να μας πει εντυπώσεις? :Thinking:

----------


## kover

Αν και δεν έχω κέφι να ασχοληθώ με τίποτα μετά τα χτεσινά, μου τράβηξε τη προσοχή το συγκερκιμένο. Μου φαίνεται too good to be true. Κάποιος από Καλαμαριά να μας πει αν όντως υπάρχει αυτή η εταιρία, αν όντως έχει σκάψει κάτι, αν έχει λάβει κάποιος κάποια υπηρεσία.

Μακάρι να είναι πραγματικό το όλο εγχείρημα αλλά στα μάτια μου προς το παρόν και μετά τις απαντήσεις τους it doesn't make sense.

----------


## nnn

Συγκεντρώνοντας κάποια στοιχεία από το site τους :
SPEEDY10/110GB11 €TRUSTY16/1no limit17 €WARPSPEED40/2no limit29 €HYPERSPACE120/2no limit54 €
Ισχύει τέλος ενεργοποίησης 40 € και δεν υπάρχει χρονική δέσμευση.

----------


## no_logo

το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα με αυτή την μορφή παροχής διαδικτυακών υπηρεσιών είναι το contention ratio που όχι τυχαία δεν απάντησαν. Ουσιαστικά συνδέουν τους χρήστες στην σειρά και όσο αυξάνονται μειώνεται το bandwidth που δικαιούνται.
Αυτό είναι και το μεγαλύτερο μείον του cable internet σε σύγκριση με το adsl, vdsl.
Επιπλέον το γεγονός πως μια τέτοια προσπάθεια ξεκινά από το χωριό και όχι από την πόλη, μόνο προβληματισμό μου γεννά εδώ για την επιτυχία της

----------


## nnn

Και όμως, πιο εύκολα παίρνεις άδειες στο χωριό παρά στην πόλη, η νέα ΚΥΑ για τα σκαψίματα κλπ μόλις πριν λίγο καιρό υπογράφηκε.
Οι διάφοροι φτερωτοί κλπ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  δεν άφηναν να αναπτυχθούν υποδομές στο φέουδο τους.

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν γινονται επενδυσεις... γκρινιαζουμε.
Γινονται επενδυσεις... Παλι γκρινιαζουμε!

Απιστευτο κι ομως ελληνικο  :Razz:

----------


## grayden

Θυμάμαι που έλεγα σε καθηγητή μου (και επέμενα και από πάνω) ότι δεν θα δούμε ποτέ cable internet στην Ελλάδα.
Κοίτα να δεις που βγήκα ψεύτης!


Για να πω την αλήθεια πάντως, με το που διάβασα την είδηση προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ πότε έφτασε ο Απρίλης και δεν το πήρα είδηση.
 :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Αν και δεν έχω κέφι να ασχοληθώ με τίποτα μετά τα χτεσινά, μου τράβηξε τη προσοχή το συγκερκιμένο. Μου φαίνεται too good to be true. Κάποιος από Καλαμαριά να μας πει αν όντως υπάρχει αυτή η εταιρία, αν όντως έχει σκάψει κάτι, αν έχει λάβει κάποιος κάποια υπηρεσία.
> 
> Μακάρι να είναι πραγματικό το όλο εγχείρημα αλλά στα μάτια μου προς το παρόν και μετά τις απαντήσεις τους it doesn't make sense.



Σαν εταιρία υπάρχει, το είδα και με τα μάτια μου  :Razz: ,  ήθελα να δώ και το noc τους αλλά αυτό δεν ήταν δυνατό (κλαψ).
Έχουν σκάψει την πασαλίδη, έχουν περάσει οπτικές,  έχουν περάσει και τα σημεία που συνδέουν την οπτική με το ομοαξονικό   (μέσα σε 2 βδομάδες).

----------


## SfH

Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον. Αν εξαιρέσουμε τα αρχικά κόστη για τη δημιουργία/επέκταση δικτύου ( που είναι κατά ένα βαθμό ελεγχόμενα από τον ρυθμό ανάπτυξης ) , πιθανότατα να έχουν αρκετά μεγαλύτερα κέρδη/πελάτη από τους παραδοσιακούς παρόχους. Βέβαια, τα πολλά έσοδα σε τέτοιες εταιρίες συνήθως τα φέρνει το περιεχόμενο και όχι το internet οπότε ας περιμένουμε να δούμε και τα συνδρομητικά κανάλια.

----------


## kataktitis12

Κι εγώ το είδα με τα μάτια μου και ρώτησα και τους εργάτες γιατί με έκανε εντύπωση που σκάβανε μέσα στη μέση του δρόμου.Σκάψανε όλη την Πασαλίδη και την προέκταση της την Περικλέους . Μπορεί παιδιά να ήταν και λιγότερο από 2 βδομάδες γιατί μερικές μέρες έβρεχε και σταματούσαν τις εργασίες.

----------


## A_gamer

> Συγκεντρώνοντας κάποια στοιχεία από το site τους :
> SPEEDY10/110GB11 €TRUSTY16/1no limit17 €WARPSPEED40/2no limit29 €HYPERSPACE120/2no limit54 €
> Ισχύει τέλος ενεργοποίησης 40 € και δεν υπάρχει χρονική δέσμευση.


Αυτό το 40/2 συμφέρει κάργα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## kover

> Δεν γινονται επενδυσεις... γκρινιαζουμε.
> Γινονται επενδυσεις... Παλι γκρινιαζουμε!
> 
> Απιστευτο κι ομως ελληνικο


Δε γκρινιάζει κανείς ρε τσολιά. Την απορία μας εκφράζουμε όλοι. Λες να υπάρχει κανείς σε αυτό το forum που να μη θέλει να πραγματοποιηθεί μια τέτοια κίνηση? Δε νομίζω.

----------


## pavlos13

Εγώ το πέρασα για πλάκα στην αρχή  :Razz: 
Καλή τύχη τους εύχομαι γιατί θα την χρειαστούν!

----------


## DVader

Μου θυμίζει τις διάφορες εταιρείες τύπου Energa !

Μακάρι να είναι αλήθεια και να προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες πραγματικά καλές !

----------


## fasdgr

ελπιζω να μην ειναι ψεμα παντως το site μοιαζει προχηροδουλεια και δεν μου γεμιζει το ματι

----------


## papajohn

Εκανα τη μετατροπή πρόσφατα απο DSL σε DOCSIS3 δίκτυο (Virgin UK). Εν συντομία: η 4bmit dsl γραμμη που είχα πριν ειναι αιώνες καλύτερη. Το πόσο εξαρτάται η ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας απο τη γειτονία σου και το επιθετικότατο shapping/capping που κάνουν πρέπει αν το δεις για να το πιστέψεις. Μιλάμε για 1st hop latency 100ms, jitter και τεράστιο packet loss. To δε bandwidth πέφτει χαλαρά σε επιπεδα που είχα να δω απο εποχές ISDN. Πολλές φορές κάνω tether τα απογευματα το 3G απο το κινητο μου γιατι ειναι αιώνες καλύτερο.

Αυτο σίγουρα δεν ειναι το μέλλον.

----------


## sdikr

Eίχαμε κάποια ενημέρωση  απο την HCN





> Καλημέρα σας,
> Έχοντας δει την παρουσίαση στην σελίδα σας θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι το ερώτημα σχετικά με το contention ratio δεν απαντήθηκε εκ παραδρομής.
> Αλλά και πάλι ιδίως τώρα που είναι η αρχή είναι λίγο δύσκολο να γίνω συγκεκριμένος σε αυτό το θέμα. Εφόσον υπάρχει ζήτημα bandwidth πάντα θα κάνουμε το καλύτερο για να είναι οι παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες αντάξιες του αντιτίμου.
> Αν η εταιρία υπήρχε στο χώρο εδώ και αρκετό καιρό με δυνατό πελατολόγιο θα σας έδινα σίγουρα μια ξεκκάθαρη απάντηση.
> 
> Επίσης σχετικά με το ερώτημα για την επιλογή της τοποθεσίας. η περιοχή της Καλαμαριάς επιλέχθηκε λόγω του σχεδίου πόλης που παρουσιάζει κάνοντας πιο εύκολη την επέκταση ενός τέτοιου δικτύου.  
> Αντιθέτως σε περιοχές στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης η δόμηση είναι λίγο πιο άναρχη (π.χ Αγ.Δη,μητρίου,40 Εκκλησιές,Συκιές,Πολίχνη) και η κίνηση στους δρόμους σαφώς μεγαλύτερη.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω να μη δημιουργώ πρόβλημα.

----------


## black7ack

Παραθέτω τιμοκατάλογο για υπηρεσίες Internet από την μητρική εταιρεία (όπως υποστηρίζουν) jm-data. Μεγάλες διαφορές τόσο σε προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες όσο και σε τιμές. Αν και δεν είναι και το πιο αντικειμενικό κριτήριο, εμένα αυτές οι διαφορές μου δημιούργησαν πολλές αμφιβολίες για την αξιοπιστία των όσων ισχυρίζονται. Το μόνο που υποστηρίζει τα λεγόμενά τους είναι τα έργα υποδομής που πολλοί επιβεβαιώνουν ότι έχουν γίνει.

http://webnew.jm-data.at/index.php?o...mid=91&lang=de

Προφανώς ελπίζω στο άμεσο μέλλον να δω πολλούς ευχαριστημένους συνδρομητές. Αν όντως συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, πιστεύω πως δύσκολα θα βρεθεί στο άμεσο μέλλον καλύτερη πρόταση από άλλον πάροχο.

----------


## yiapap

> Επιπλέον το γεγονός πως μια τέτοια προσπάθεια ξεκινά από το χωριό και όχι από την πόλη, μόνο προβληματισμό μου γεννά εδώ για την επιτυχία της


Ποιό είναι το χωριό; Η Καλαμαριά; 91.270 κατοίκους έχει.

----------


## deepbluesky

Ελπιζω το ξεκινημα του Internet μεσω DVB-C στην Ελλαδα να γραψει θετικη ιστορια και να εξαπλωθει οπως οι ADSL.

Επειδη εδω στη Γερμανια το θεμα της σχεδον στατικης ip μεσω DVB-C κουραζει πολλους που ασχολουνται με free file hosters, θα μ' ενδιεφερε σε τι βαθμο θα ειναι δυναμικη η ip της HCN. Εδω ναι μεν λειτουργει το αργο reconnect στα modem αλλα πολλοι επι εβδομαδες δεν παιρνουν διαφορετικη ip. Μηπως απο τεχνικης πλευρας ειναι δυσκολοτερο αυτο στην DVB-C παρα στην ADSL;

Ενα πραγμα που επισης παρατηρω: Το 1991/92 οταν εβλεπα στην οδο μας να θαβουν τον χαλκο για την αναλογικη τοτε καλωδιακη στην VHF η οποια πολυ αργοτερα εφερε και την DVB-C, το ελαχιστο βαθος ηταν στο 1μ. Σε καποια σημεια θυμαμαι ηταν πιο βαθια τοποθετημενο. Στις φωτογραφιες της HCN παρατηρω ενα πιο επιφανειακο σκαψιμο. Ελπιζω να μην προκαλεσει προβληματα στο μελλον.

Παντως οι τιμες τους δειχνουν ελκυστικες αρκει οπως εχει ειπωθει δεν πεφτουν οι ταχυτητες και ανεβαινουν τα pings αισθητα. 

Οσο για το upstream μην σας παραξενευει κι εδω στο πιο γρηγορο πακετο 100Mbps δεν δεινουν πανω απο 2.5Mbps. Η Kabel Deutschland που δραστηριοποιειται στο μεγαλοτερο μερος της Γερμανιας (εχουμε τοπικο μονοπωλειο στις DVB-C) δεινει εως και 6Mbps.

Δεν καταλαβαινω ποιος ειναι ο λογος να δουλευουν παραλληλα και το παλιο DOCSIS 2.0.

Αυτο που εδω ουτε στα ονειρα μας δεν προκειται να δουμε ειναι 1 μηνα συμβολαιο. Οπως και στις περισσοτερες δεσμευεσαι 24 μηνες. Αν κατι δε κατσει καλα αντε μετα βρες ακρη. Αναρωτιεμαι βεβαια για τους ιδιοκτητες οικοδομων τι οροι συμβολαιων ισχυουν.

Τελειωνοντας ελπιζω στα τηλεοπτικα να μην αποκλειστουν δεκτες/τηλεορασεις της ελευθερης αγορας με ενσωμετωμενα DVB-C Tuner και προπαντως να μην κυριαρχησει η λυσοκρατια οπως εδω που πληρωνεις για καναλια τα οποια δορυφορικως ειναι εντελως δωρεαν. Στο θεμα των 70 τηλεοπτικων καναλιων δεν διευκρινιζουν αν συμπεριλαμβανονται σε ολα τα πακετα τους, για ποια προγραμματα προκειται, αν θα εκπεμπουν απο δικες τους συχνοτητες χωρια απο το bandwidth που διαφιμιζουν (ετσι συνηθιζεται εδω) η αν αφαιρειται απο αυτο οπως στις IPTV μεσω xDSL.

----------


## emeliss

> Ελπιζω το ξεκινημα του Internet μεσω DVB-C στην Ελλαδα να γραψει θετικη ιστορια και να εξαπλωθει οπως οι ADSL.


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Πριν από 10 χρόνια έπρεπε να ξεκινήσει. Πέρασε το τρένο.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Πριν από 10 χρόνια έπρεπε να ξεκινήσει. Πέρασε το τρένο.


Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι πάνε μέχρι το πεζοδρόμιο με οπτική ίνα,

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν καταλαβαινω ποιος ειναι ο λογος να δουλευουν παραλληλα και το παλιο DOCSIS 2.0.


Απο όσο έχω καταλάβει το όλο δίκτυο είναι docsis 3,  απλά σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες δίνουν εξοπλισμό docsis 2 που δεν δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## deepbluesky

> Απο όσο έχω καταλάβει το όλο δίκτυο είναι docsis 3,  απλά σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες δίνουν εξοπλισμό docsis 2 που δεν δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα.


Αν ειναι ετσι οκ.

----------


## jap

Καλό-κακό, γρήγορο-αργό, νέο-παλιό, είναι καλό να υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές. Και μακάρι να πάει καλά και να επεκταθεί σε άλλες περιοχές και να υπάρξουν και άλλοι να τους μιμηθούν. Μακάρι να είχε πάει καλά και η intraconnect και να είχε ξεκινήσει κάποια χρόνια νωρίτερα το όλο πανηγύρι με το adsl. Και να πιεστούν οι μεγάλοι παίκτες και να δουν λιγάκι το μίγμα υπηρεσιών/τιμών/ποιότητάς τους και να μη βασίζονται σε ανούσιες διαφημίσεις τύπου πλαστελίνες/παπαγάλοι/λουκάνικα και παραπλανητικές προσφορές, γιατί αυτό το χαζομάρκετινγκ φέρνει πελάτες σήμερα, ο ευχαριστημένος πελάτης τους φέρνει και σήμερα και αύριο και μεθαύριο.

@sdikr: Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και τον κόπο  :One thumb up:

----------


## emeliss

> Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι πάνε μέχρι το πεζοδρόμιο με οπτική ίνα,


Πόσα cable δίκτυα γύρισαν σε FTTH παγκοσμίως;

----------


## DVader

> Eίχαμε κάποια ενημέρωση  απο την HCN


Ναι ξεκινήσατε από την Καλαμαριά γιατί εκεί ήταν ποιό εύκολα και θα πάτε και στην Θεσσαλονική... Max ! Ποιόι πέρα δεν το σκέφτεστε ε ? Η Αθήνα έχει πολύ ανταγωνσμό ? 
Η Cyta όταν άρχισε υπηρεσίες είπε ότι αρχίζει από την επαρχία και θα πάει και στην Αθήνα... Και πήγε !

Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι πολύ σοβαρή εταιρία και δεν θα μείνει και πολύ καιρό στην αγορά ! Τσάμπα σκάβει !! Ο ανταγωνσιμός γενικά καλός είναι αλλά να γίνεται με σοβαρούς παίχτες ! :ROFL: 

@sdikr: Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και τον κόπο  :Worthy:

----------


## jim_nut18

τι σημασια εχει ο ανταγωνισμος..ο ανταγωνισμος ειναι αυτος που μας εχει φερει μεχρι εδω και ειμαστε τοσο πισω..η καθε εταιρεια πρεπει να κοιταξει τι θα κανει για να ευχαριστει τους πελατες..
ας μεινει στη καλαμαρια και αν θελει να παει και στη θεσσαλονικη..να δινει ομως σωστες υπηρεσιες και ας μη παει ποτε στην αθηνα ή σε καποια αλλη πολη.

----------


## sdikr

> Πόσα cable δίκτυα γύρισαν σε FTTH παγκοσμίως;


υποθέτω όχι πολλά γιατί τα ποιο πολλά πατάνε σε παλιά τεχνολογία και όχι οπτική ως το πεζοδρόμιο





> Ναι ξεκινήσατε από την Καλαμαριά γιατί εκεί ήταν ποιό εύκολα και θα πάτε και στην Θεσσαλονική... Max ! Ποιόι πέρα δεν το σκέφτεστε ε ? Η Αθήνα έχει πολύ ανταγωνσμό ? 
> Η Cyta όταν άρχισε υπηρεσίες είπε ότι αρχίζει από την επαρχία και θα πάει και στην Αθήνα... Και πήγε !
> 
> Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι πολύ σοβαρή εταιρία και δεν θα μείνει και πολύ καιρό στην αγορά ! Τσάμπα σκάβει !! Ο ανταγωνσιμός γενικά καλός είναι αλλά να γίνεται με σοβαρούς παίχτες !
> 
> @sdikr: Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και τον κόπο


Αφήστε ρε παιδιά να έχουμε και εμείς κάποιον που ξεκίνησε απο εμάς, όλα δικά σας τα θέλετε  :Razz:

----------


## d_nikolaos

Εγώ πάντως που είχα πάει να περάσω από συνέντευξη τα είδα όλα πολύ ερασιτεχνικά...
Μας είχαν βάλει τρία άτομα μαζί σε ένα τραπέζι και ήταν εκεί ένας από την μητρική εταιρία και μας έλεγε διάφορα για την εταιρία αυτή και το τι θέλουν να κάνουν. Ούτε ερώτησε για το τι γνώσεις έχω, τι έχω σπουδάσει, ούτε καν το όνομα μου δεν με ρώτησαν!
Και την επόμενη με πήραν και τηλέφωνο να πάω για δουλειά! Ούτε καν απάντησα...

----------


## no_logo

> Ποιό είναι το χωριό; Η Καλαμαριά; 91.270 κατοίκους έχει.


δεν αναφέρομαι στην καλαμαριά

----------


## proktor

Για κάποιο λόγο πάντως μερικοί αγνοούν ότι η Καλαμαριά δεν είναι ούτε χωριό ούτε προάστιο της Θεσσαλονίκης αλλά ανήκει στο πολεοδομικό της συγκρότημα και είναι ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους δήμους της χώρας συνεπώς δεν υποβαθμίζετε η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία από το γεγονός ότι ξεκίνησε από Καλαμαριά.

----------


## Finn

> Ναι ξεκινήσατε από την Καλαμαριά γιατί εκεί ήταν ποιό εύκολα και θα πάτε και στην Θεσσαλονική... Max ! Ποιόι πέρα δεν το σκέφτεστε ε ? Η Αθήνα έχει πολύ ανταγωνσμό ? 
> Η Cyta όταν άρχισε υπηρεσίες είπε ότι αρχίζει από την επαρχία και θα πάει και στην Αθήνα... Και πήγε !
> 
> Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι πολύ σοβαρή εταιρία και δεν θα μείνει και πολύ καιρό στην αγορά ! Τσάμπα σκάβει !! Ο ανταγωνσιμός γενικά καλός είναι αλλά να γίνεται με σοβαρούς παίχτες !
> 
> @sdikr: Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και τον κόπο


Δηλαδη εσυ προτιμάς να διατυμπανίζουν οτι θα κατακτησουν ολη τη χώρα κι ας μη πανε ουτε κεντρο θεσσαλονικης; 
Ο καθενας εχει τα επιχειρηματικα του σχεδια.Εγω πχ αν ειχα τα λεφτα θα καλωδιωνα την Χαλκιδικη.Θα μ εκραζες που δε πηγα Αθηνα;

Αστοχη η συγκριση παντως με hellas power και aegen.Αυτοι καναν μνημοσυνο με ξενα κολυβα:-D

----------


## baskon

Οπως και να χει κατι τετοιο για να επεκταθει χρειάζεται πολύ χρόνο καθως και πολύ μεγάλα κεφάλαια και επενυσεις..
Αυτη την εταιρεια δε την εχω ξανακουσει οποτε το βλεπω χλωμο να διαθεσει μερικες εκατοντάδες εκατομμυρια για επεκταθει πολύ..
Γενικά πιστευω οτι η μονη μας ελπιδα ειναι Ο Οτε ή αντε καμια Vodafone(αν ποτε αποφασισει να ξαναμπει στο παιχνιδι) για να αποκτησουμε καλυτερο ιντερνετ..Οι αλλοι απλως δεν εχουν τα κεφαλαια..
ΜΚακάι να μην εχω δικιο βεβαια  :Smile:

----------


## Finn

> Οπως και να χει κατι τετοιο για να επεκταθει χρειάζεται πολύ χρόνο καθως και πολύ μεγάλα κεφάλαια και επενυσεις..
> Αυτη την εταιρεια δε την εχω ξανακουσει οποτε το βλεπω χλωμο να διαθεσει μερικες εκατοντάδες εκατομμυρια για επεκταθει πολύ..
> Γενικά πιστευω οτι η μονη μας ελπιδα ειναι Ο Οτε ή αντε καμια Vodafone(αν ποτε αποφασισει να ξαναμπει στο παιχνιδι) για να αποκτησουμε καλυτερο ιντερνετ..Οι αλλοι απλως δεν εχουν τα κεφαλαια..
> ΜΚακάι να μην εχω δικιο βεβαια


Εδω οταν μας ηρθε η φνετ στη Χαλκιδικη ολοι γυρω απ το dslam κλειδωνανε στα 20.Στην πραγματικοτητα πανω απο 8 κανεις δε εβλεπε.

Επειδη ομως οι hardcore χρηστες ειναι παντα μειοψηφία και τα broadband δικτυα σ αυτο βασιζονται δεν βγηκε κανεις να κραξει τη φορθνετ. Δλδ θα πρεπε να πουμε τη φορθνετ μικτοεταιρια που δε δινει οτι πληρωνεις;

Βρε ας εχω και μονο 4mbit,αρκεινα τα χω on demand απροβληματιστ.Ο οτε μου το δινει αυτο τοσο καιρο.Πολλα λεφτα για 2mbit αλλα σιγουρια:-D

----------


## DVader

> υποθέτω όχι πολλά γιατί τα ποιο πολλά πατάνε σε παλιά τεχνολογία και όχι οπτική ως το πεζοδρόμιο
> 
> 
> 
> Αφήστε ρε παιδιά να έχουμε και εμείς κάποιον που ξεκίνησε απο εμάς, όλα δικά σας τα θέλετε


Το θέμα μου δεν είναι γιατί ξεκινάει από εκει .....Καλά κάνει ! Η Cyta από την επαρχία ξεκίνησε ! Δεν έχει μέλλον και πρόγραμμα για να ανάπτυξη ! Μου θυμίζει και μακάρι να βγώ ψέυτης οτι αρπάξει ο .... :Thinking:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  Αλλιώς ας άρχισει κάποιος από την Κω.....Κανένα πρόβλημα ! :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: DVader πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δηλαδη εσυ προτιμάς να διατυμπανίζουν οτι θα κατακτησουν ολη τη χώρα κι ας μη πανε ουτε κεντρο θεσσαλονικης; 
> Ο καθενας εχει τα επιχειρηματικα του σχεδια.Εγω πχ αν ειχα τα λεφτα θα καλωδιωνα την Χαλκιδικη.Θα μ εκραζες που δε πηγα Αθηνα;
> 
> Αστοχη η συγκριση παντως με hellas power και aegen.Αυτοι καναν μνημοσυνο με ξενα κολυβα:-D


Είδες το πόθεν έσχες τους και ξέρεις που βρήκαν τα λεφτά τους ?  :Whistle: 
Απλά θεωρώ ότι μια ποιό πανελαδική κάλυψη έχει ποιό πολλά λεφτά σε σχέση με την καλαμαριά και την θεσσαλονίκη και χρειάζετε βέβαια και ποιό λεφτά να επενδύσεις ! Απλά γενικά το βλέπω πολύ μικρό το αναπτυξιακό τους πρόγραμμα και μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι μια εταιρεία που δεν την ξέρει κανείς και δεν σου δίνει την αίσθηση ότι μπορείς να την εμπιστευτείς ..Τώρα η σύγκριση με τις εταιρίες ρεύματος που έκανα την έκανα ώς προς την αίσθηση εμπιστοσύνης και μόνο ! :Whistle:

----------


## Finn

> Το θέμα μου δεν είναι γιατί ξεκινάει από εκει .....Καλά κάνει ! Η Cyta από την επαρχία ξεκίνησε ! Δεν έχει μέλλον και πρόγραμμα για να ανάπτυξη ! Μου θυμίζει και μακάρι να βγώ ψέυτης οτι αρπάξει ο .... Αλλιώς ας άρχισει κάποιος από την Κω.....Κανένα πρόβλημα !
> 
> ........Auto merged post: DVader πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Είδες το πόθεν έσχες τους και ξέρεις που βρήκαν τα λεφτά τους ? 
> Απλά θεωρώ ότι μια ποιό πανελαδική κάλυψη έχει ποιό πολλά λεφτά σε σχέση με την καλαμαριά και την θεσσαλονίκη και χρειάζετε βέβαια και ποιό λεφτά να επενδύσεις ! Απλά γενικά το βλέπω πολύ μικρό το αναπτυξιακό τους πρόγραμμα και μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι μια εταιρεία που δεν την ξέρει κανείς και δεν σου δίνει την αίσθηση ότι μπορείς να την εμπιστευτείς ..Τώρα η σύγκριση με τις εταιρίες ρεύματος που έκανα την έκανα ώς προς την αίσθηση εμπιστοσύνης και μόνο !


Συζητηση κανουμε ρε παιδί μου.Αφου λεει δεν εχει μακροχρονιες δεσμευσεις δοκιμαζεις και βλεπεις.Για ένα μήνα μόνο δε νομιζω πως τιθεται θεμα! 

Ενας φιλος υπεγραψε ετησιο συμβολαιο με cyta και περιμενει ηδη 15 μερες.Λογικο νούμερο;

Εγω ειχα δοκιμάσει παλιοτερα να μεταβω στη φνετ.Δε συνδεθηκα ποτε και μου δωσανε και  δωρο στην ουσια ενα μοντεμ.Δηλαδη τους ζητας να γινεις πελατης τους,αυτοι δε προωθουν ποτε την αιτηση και σου δινουν δωρο και ρουτερ.Σοβαροτητα τι να σου πω.

----------


## DVader

> Συζητηση κανουμε ρε παιδί μου.Αφου λεει δεν εχει μακροχρονιες δεσμευσεις δοκιμαζεις και βλεπεις.Για ένα μήνα μόνο δε νομιζω πως τιθεται θεμα! 
> 
> Ενας φιλος υπεγραψε ετησιο συμβολαιο με cyta και περιμενει ηδη 15 μερες.Λογικο νούμερο;
> 
> Εγω ειχα δοκιμάσει παλιοτερα να μεταβω στη φνετ.Δε συνδεθηκα ποτε και μου δωσανε και  δωρο στην ουσια ενα μοντεμ.Δηλαδη τους ζητας να γινεις πελατης τους,αυτοι δε προωθουν ποτε την αιτηση και σου δινουν δωρο και ρουτερ.Σοβαροτητα τι να σου πω.


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Finn

> 


Irony or what?

----------


## Sebu

> Εμένα αυτή η απάντηση, αν δεν υποννοεί ότι επιλέχτηκε τυχαία από «επιλεγμένες» περιοχές που και πάλι δηλαδή, μου φαίνεται εντελώς ασόβαρη.


Συμφωνω και επαυξανω  :ROFL: 

Ακου τυχαια. Ωραιο business plan εχουν σαν εταιρεια.

Στο τεχνικο κομματι τωρα ποια η πρακτικη διαφορα αναμεσα στην καλωδιακη συνδεση και το FTTH?? Εννοω τοσο σε κομματι υλοποιησης οσο και σε κομματι ταχυτητας, δυνατοτητων.

Ειναι φθηνοτερο το cable απο το FTTH στην υλοποιηση? Εχει περιορισμους στο μεγιστο up/down που μπορεις να πετυχεις?

Γενικα ειχα την εντυπωση οτι το καλωδιακο ιντερνετ/τηλεοραση ηταν παντα πολυ της μοδας στις Ηνωμενες Πολιτειες συγκριτικα με αλλες μορφες ιντερνετ, σε αντιθεση με τον υπολοιπο δυτικο κοσμο που αλλες μορφες ιντερνετ/τηλεορασης (adsl2 double play, vdsl, FTTH, FTTC etc.) ειναι πιο διαδεδομενες.

----------


## DVader

> Irony or what?



Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω 100% σε ότι είπες ! τι ?

----------


## Finn

> Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω 100% σε ότι είπες ! τι ?


Συγνώμη απλα ο αριθμος των emoticons μ εκανε να πιστεψω πως εισαι ειρωνικός.:-)
Btw ορεξη να χεις να διαβαζεις για το cable στη wikipedia!

----------


## deepbluesky

Η εταιρια δειχνει την παρουσια της και μεσω facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/HCN/211213298946116

----------


## andreasp

> Μου θυμίζει τις διάφορες εταιρείες τύπου Energa !
> 
> Μακάρι να είναι αλήθεια και να προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες πραγματικά καλές !


Ακριβώς εκεί πήγε το μιαλό μου!
Παίρνουμε τα δάνεια μας, τις επιδοτήσεις μας, και την κάνουμε .... νύχτα!!!

----------


## anon

> Εμείς στην Αθηνα και γενικά στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα στο πηγάδι ουρήσαμε?
> Θα δούμε καμια αντίστοιχη κίνηση από την ίδια η από άλλη εταιρία?


 Πάντα απο κάπου ξεκινάνε πιλοτικά, πριν πάνε σε μεγάλη κλίμακα, εθνική κλίμακα. Δεν ξέρω συγκεκριμένα, αλλά φαίνεται ότι η θεσσαλονίκη ευνοείται για πιλοτικά. Να θυμίσω ότι πρώτα εδώ έγιναν:   carrefour, lidl, media markt, ikea, applebees και ίσως και άλλες που δεν ξέρω.

----------


## DVader

> Ακριβώς εκεί πήγε το μιαλό μου!
> Παίρνουμε τα δάνεια μας, τις επιδοτήσεις μας, και την κάνουμε .... νύχτα!!!


Είσαι ο μόνος που κατάλαβε τι εννοούσα με το παράδειγμα των εταιριών ρεύματος ! :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: DVader πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πάντα απο κάπου ξεκινάνε πιλοτικά, πριν πάνε σε μεγάλη κλίμακα, εθνική κλίμακα. Δεν ξέρω συγκεκριμένα, αλλά φαίνεται ότι η θεσσαλονίκη ευνοείται για πιλοτικά. Να θυμίσω ότι πρώτα εδώ έγιναν:   carrefour, lidl, media markt, ikea, applebees και ίσως και άλλες που δεν ξέρω.


Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση τους τα σχεδιά τους είναι μέχρι την Θεσσαλονίκη...Δεν πάει παρακάτω ! Αρα γιόκ αθήνα και λοιπές περιοχές...Στο πηγάδι ουρήσατε ! Το θέμα είναι να αντέξει να φτάξει οικονομικά μέχρι την Θεσσαλονίκη !

----------


## anon

Σαν πολιτική να πάνε στην Καλαμαριά είναι η πιο σωστή. πολυ πυκνοκατοικημένος δήμος, με υψηλότερο επιπεδο διαβίωσης απο το μέσο όρο. Ναι μεν σε κάποια προάστεια, ζουν ακόμα υψηλότερου επιπέδου διαβίωσης άνθρωποι, και ίσως ναναι ευκολότερα τα σκαψίματα, αλλά σκεφτείτε ότι εκεί θα έχουν μοναχικά, θα τραβάνε ίνες ή καλωδια για ενα-δυο συνδρομητές ανα οικοδομικο τετράγωνο, ενώ στην Καλαμαριά σίγουρα φιλοδοξούνε να έχουν πενταπλάσιους το λιγότερο. Απο την άλλη στις δυτικές συνοικίες δεν λέει, φτωχολογιά.

----------


## Finn

> Σαν πολιτική να πάνε στην Καλαμαριά είναι η πιο σωστή. πολυ πυκνοκατοικημένος δήμος, με υψηλότερο επιπεδο διαβίωσης απο το μέσο όρο. Ναι μεν σε κάποια προάστεια, ζουν ακόμα υψηλότερου επιπέδου διαβίωσης άνθρωποι, και ίσως ναναι ευκολότερα τα σκαψίματα, αλλά σκεφτείτε ότι εκεί θα έχουν μοναχικά, θα τραβάνε ίνες ή καλωδια για ενα-δυο συνδρομητές ανα οικοδομικο τετράγωνο, ενώ στην Καλαμαριά σίγουρα φιλοδοξούνε να έχουν πενταπλάσιους το λιγότερο. Απο την άλλη στις δυτικές συνοικίες δεν λέει, φτωχολογιά.


Αν δε βγει η εταιρία να σου πει ακριβώς για τι και πως τίποτα δεν ισχύει! 
Αστειεύομαι φυσικά.

Αντί της Καλαμαριάς θα μπορούσε να είναι το Πανόραμα όσον αφορά το βιοτικό επίπεδο.Απ την άλλη όταν παρέχεις φτηνές υπηρεσίες δε θα ταν καλύτερο να πας προς "φτωχολογιά" μεριά;

----------


## blade_

εγω παλι δεν καταλαβαινω το κομπλεξ καποιων νοτιων..δλδ ολα πρεπει να ξεκινανε απ την αθηνα?αν δεν ξεκινησει απο εκει ειναι αποτυχημενη προσπαθεια?ανοιξτε λιγο τα ματια σας κ δειτε πως περναει η επαρχια  :Thumb down: 

οσον αφορα την κινηση φυσικα κ ειναι μια ευχαριστη εξελιξη γιατι μπορει να δουμε κατι το οποιο ποτε δε περιμεναμε..ιδωμεν!!

----------


## Nozomi

Επιτέλους, καλωδιακή Τηλεόραση-Ίντερνετ και στην Ελλάδα. 
Καιρός ήταν.

Μπορεί η ταχύτητα να μην είναι εγγυημένη και να εξαρτάται απ΄το πόσοι κατεβάζουν την ίδια ώρα με σένα, αλλά απ' την άλλη δεν έχεις τον σπαστικό περιορισμό του ADSL όσον αφορά την απόσταση.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν πληρώνεις 50Mbps, θα πιάνεις 50, και δεν θα μετράς την απόσταση από κανένα κέντρο DSLAM.

Την απαίτηση να πάει παντού δεν την κατάλαβα.
Ιδιωτική επένδυση είναι, αν δουν ότι τους συμφέρει, θα επεκταθούν, αν δουν ότι δεν τους βγαίνουν τα κουκιά όχι, δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να παρέχουν κάποιου είδους "κοινωνική υπηρεσία" σε άλλες πόλεις.

----------


## Mystic

> Αν δε βγει η εταιρία να σου πει ακριβώς για τι και πως τίποτα δεν ισχύει! 
> Αστειεύομαι φυσικά.
> 
> Αντί της Καλαμαριάς θα μπορούσε να είναι το Πανόραμα όσον αφορά το βιοτικό επίπεδο.Απ την άλλη όταν παρέχεις φτηνές υπηρεσίες δε θα ταν καλύτερο να πας προς "φτωχολογιά" μεριά;


Να ξεκινήσεις από μια αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή σαν το Πανόραμα και μετά να θες πόσα χλμ για να κατέβεις και να βγεις Χαριλάου, δεν πιστεύω πως είναι και ότι πιο έξυπνο... Οι άνθρωποι από κάπου έπρεπε να ξεκινήσουν δε χρειάζεται να το αναλύουμε τόσο. Το σίγουρο και αυτονόητο είναι πως δε γίνεται να κάνεις μια τέτοια επένδυση και να μείνεις εκεί.

----------


## DVader

> Επιτέλους, καλωδιακή Τηλεόραση-Ίντερνετ και στην Ελλάδα. 
> Καιρός ήταν.
> 
> Μπορεί η ταχύτητα να μην είναι εγγυημένη και να εξαρτάται απ΄το πόσοι κατεβάζουν την ίδια ώρα με σένα, αλλά απ' την άλλη δεν έχεις τον σπαστικό περιορισμό του ADSL όσον αφορά την απόσταση.
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν πληρώνεις 50Mbps, θα πιάνεις 50, και δεν θα μετράς την απόσταση από κανένα κέντρο DSLAM.
> 
> Την απαίτηση να πάει παντού δεν την κατάλαβα.
> Ιδιωτική επένδυση είναι, αν δουν ότι τους συμφέρει, θα επεκταθούν, αν δουν ότι δεν τους βγαίνουν τα κουκιά όχι, δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να παρέχουν κάποιου είδους "κοινωνική υπηρεσία" σε άλλες πόλεις.



Να μην μιλάει τότε ότι ήρθε στην Ελλάδα...... Ναι μεν η Καλαμαριά είναι στην Ελλάδα αν δεν είναι όλη η Ελλάδα.. Αν δεν έχει σκοπό να έχει πανελαδική κάλυψη που όπως λές πολύ σωστά τότε να μην το  φωνάζουν ...... Μεν το που μπαίνει στο site βλέπεις ότι ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το καλωδιακό ! ΚΑι τρώς μετπά την ήττα ότι είνια μονάχα στην Καλαμαριά ! :ROFL:

----------


## anon

> Να μην μιλάει τότε ότι ήρθε στην Ελλάδα...... Ναι μεν η Καλαμαριά είναι στην Ελλάδα αν δεν είναι όλη η Ελλάδα.. Αν δεν έχει σκοπό να έχει πανελαδική κάλυψη που όπως λές πολύ σωστά τότε να μην το  φωνάζουν ...... Μεν το που μπαίνει στο site βλέπεις ότι ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το καλωδιακό ! ΚΑι τρώς μετπά την ήττα ότι είνια μονάχα στην Καλαμαριά !


Ενώ εαν καλύψει Αθήνα, μιλάμε ότι κάλυψε την Ελλάδα  :Wink:

----------


## DVader

> Ενώ εαν καλύψει Αθήνα, μιλάμε ότι κάλυψε την Ελλάδα



Οχι ..βέβαια ! Να πάει σε όλη την Ελλάδα ! Στην Αθήνα στην Θεσσαλονίκη Στην Κρήτη Στην Εύβοια ,κ.τ.λ.π
Θεωρώ ότι είναι παραπλανιτικό να λές τώρα στην Ελλάδα και να καλύπτεις μια πόλη μονάχα ! Δεν είναι Ελλάδα η Καλαμαριά αλλά ούτε και η Αθήνα μόνο ! :Whistle:

----------


## nnn

stop your trolling please

----------


## gatos_fc

*Spoiler:*







> Δε γκρινιάζει κανείς ρε τσολιά. Την απορία μας εκφράζουμε όλοι. Λες να υπάρχει κανείς σε αυτό το forum που να μη θέλει να πραγματοποιηθεί μια τέτοια κίνηση? Δε νομίζω.


ναι ρε υπάρχει :P
πρέπει να μείνουμε στην adsl. βήμα παρακάτω.
ούτε vdsl ούτε cable.

αλλιώς το site θα πρέπει να μετονομαστεί σε vdslgr.com ή και cablegr.com  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Finn

> Οχι ..βέβαια ! Να πάει σε όλη την Ελλάδα ! Στην Αθήνα στην Θεσσαλονίκη Στην Κρήτη Στην Εύβοια ,κ.τ.λ.π
> Θεωρώ ότι είναι παραπλανιτικό να λές τώρα στην Ελλάδα και να καλύπτεις μια πόλη μονάχα ! Δεν είναι Ελλάδα η Καλαμαριά αλλά ούτε και η Αθήνα μόνο !


Δηλαδή αν εσύ πάρεις ένα αεροπλάνο και πεταχτείς εώς το Λονδίνο τότε δεν έχεις πάει Αγγλία.Λονδίνο πήγες απλά  :Smile: 

Δες σημαντικούς cable proividers του εξωτερικού και δες που παρέχουν τις υπηρεσίες τους.

----------


## kover

Το έχετε ξεφτυλισει το thread. Τι σημασία έχει απο που ξεκινάει και που έχει σκοπό να φτάσει. Είναι δικιά τους υπόθεση και δικός τους σχεδιασμός. Απο τη στιγμή που δε τα πληρώνουμε εμείς ας κάνουν ότι θέλουν. Η κουβέντα θα έπρεπε να εστιαστεί στη σοβαρότητα που βγάζουν και οι απαντήσεις τους και το site τους. Προσωπικά, μακάρι να διαψευστώ, δε μου βγάζουν καμία σοβαρότητα. Ας υλοποιήσουν το σχέδιο τους και ας μείνει μόνο στη καλαμαρια. Πολυ φοβάμαι πως ούτε αυτο θα γίνει. Πηγαίνετε Σύνταγμα τώρα και θα τα λύσουμε άλλη στιγμή τα περί Internet :Smile:

----------


## hostolis

> Απο διασύνδεση πως τα πάνε με εξωτερικό? Με GR-IX? Νομίζω είναι κάτι πολύ βασικό το οποίο δεν ρωτήθηκε.


Αυτό ακριβώς θα ρωτούσα τώρα. Τι να τα κάνεις τα 120Mbps στο εσωτερικό τους δίκτυο...

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό ακριβώς θα ρωτούσα τώρα. Τι να τα κάνεις τα 120Mbps στο εσωτερικό τους δίκτυο...


Βασικά η ερώτηση έγινε,  αλλά είπανε οτι δεν θα θέλανε να το απαντήσουν και ότι παρέχουνε αυτό που λένε.
Λογικά σύνδεση με το grix (πού είναι μακρία)  δεν έχουν.

Πάντως ακόμα θυμάμαι την επόχη που πήγαινες στα γραφεία της forthnet και ήταν μια φιλική ατμοσφαίρα,  ή πχ στην sparknet

Δεν λέει κάτι το ότι δεν έχουν μεγάλα γραφεία ή το κάτσε καλά site.
Δεν σου ζητάνε κανένα συμβόλαιο 12 μηνών κλπ, οπότε όσοι έχουν πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο τους έχουν μια εξτρά εναλλακτική.

----------


## boombastic

> Πάντως ακόμα θυμάμαι την επόχη που πήγαινες στα γραφεία της forthnet και ήταν μια φιλική ατμοσφαίρα,  ή πχ στην sparknet


Τι με θυμησες τωρα. Θυμαμαι την τύπισσα να με δινει ρεστα απο ενα κουτι σαν κουμπαρας ηταν οταν ανανεωνα την Dial Up συνδεση στην HellasNet νυν forthnet....

Να ευχηθω και γω με την σειρα μου καλη αρχη αν και κατα την γνωμη το upload που δινουν στις μεγαλες ταχυτητες θα πρεπε τουλαχιστον να ηταν στα 5. Κατα τα αλλα μακαρι να πιασει ωστε να επεκταθει και σε αλλες περιοχες.

----------


## Nozomi

> Αυτό ακριβώς θα ρωτούσα τώρα. Τι να τα κάνεις τα 120Mbps στο εσωτερικό τους δίκτυο...


Εσένα σε χαλάει να πιάνεις 120Mbps στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο μεταξύ των πελατών της εταιρίας ;

Γιατί πίστεψέ με, όταν θα υπάρχει ελληνικό σημαιάκι στα torrents (για νόμιμο υλικό πάντα  :Razz: ) και θα βλέπεις ταχύτητες άνω των *10MB/sec*, θα κατεβάζεις αρχεία της τάξης των* 8-10GB* εντός μερικών λεπτών... :Wink: 

'Οποιος έχει χρησιμοποιήσει καλωδιακό-cable στο εξωτερικό γνωρίζει περί τίνος ομιλώ.  :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

> Έχετε κάποιο contention ratio για τους χρήστες 
> 
> *Δεν λάβαμε απάντηση*


Τέλος.

Δεν χρειάζεται να γραφτεί κάτι άλλο.

Άλλος ένας εναλλακτικός της τιμής-χώμα, και της άθλιας ποιότητας.

----------


## sdikr

> Τέλος.
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται να γραφτεί κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Άλλος ένας εναλλακτικός της τιμής-χώμα, και της άθλιας ποιότητας.


Διάβασε ρε συ όλο το νήμα

Αλήθεια πες μου ποιος πάροχος σήμερα αναφέρει το contention ratio?

----------


## Finn

> Τέλος.
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται να γραφτεί κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Άλλος ένας εναλλακτικός της τιμής-χώμα, και της άθλιας ποιότητας.


Ποτε σε συνδεσανε;

----------


## goofer25

Απο φωτογραφίες που εχουν στο site, τα σκαψίματα είναι και για δίκτυο χαλκού ή μονο για οπτικό? Γνωρίζει κανείς?

----------


## sdikr

> Απο φωτογραφίες που εχουν στο site, τα σκαψίματα είναι και για δίκτυο χαλκού ή μονο για οπτικό? Γνωρίζει κανείς?


οπτική ίνα είναι

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Τέλος.
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται να γραφτεί κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Άλλος ένας εναλλακτικός της τιμής-χώμα, και της άθλιας ποιότητας.


Δόθηκε διευκρίνηση ρε συ Wan.

----------


## goofer25

> οπτική ίνα είναι


Έχω την εντύπωση ό,τι είναι οπτική μέχρις ένα σημείο και μετά συνεχίζει χαλκός μεχρι το σπίτι. Υπαίθρια καμπίνα. Για ψάξτο καλήτερα.

----------


## sdikr

> Έχω την εντύπωση ό,τι είναι οπτική μέχρις ένα σημείο και μετά συνεχίζει χαλκός μεχρι το σπίτι. Υπαίθρια καμπίνα. Για ψάξτο καλήτερα.



ψαξε το εσυ αν θέλεις


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_fiber-coaxial

----------


## karapan

Εγώ δεν θα κρίνω τις λεπτομέρειες αρχικά.

Ένα θα πω. Ανθρώπους που σκάβουν το 2012 για να παράσχουν υπηρεσία cable και όχι FTTH δεν μπορώ να τούς εμπιστευτώ.

Θα προχωρήσω και σε μερικές απλές απορίες.

- Υποστήριξη; Αν χαλάσει κάτι Παρασκευή βράδυ, θα υπάρχει ενημέρωση βλάβης Δευτέρα πρωί και θα λυθεί πότε;
- Πάροχος που ξεκινάει από γειτονιά δεν είναι Πάροχος, είναι μαγαζί υπηρεσιών στα 3 τετράγωνα του παππού μου (αν ήταν εν ζωή).
- Διαδικτυακό site επιεικώς μέτριο, μού θυμίζει κάτι παλιά sites, που μοίραζαν πειρατικά cd τη δεκαετία του '90.
- Εκεί που τελειώνουν όλα σε αυτή την προσπάθεια είναι το ύφος των απαντήσεων και η κορύφωση (μυθική σε επίπεδο αρχαίας τραγωδίας) με την τυχαία επιλογής της Καλαμαριάς. Δηλαδή αν μένανε τα παλικάρια στο Αγρίνιο, θα ξεκινούσανε την παροχή υπηρεσίας από το Αγρίνιο.

Διαβάστε και το επικό στο "Σχετικά μ' εμάς" --> "Εργαζόμαστε αδιάκοπα *ουτοσώστε* όλο και περισσότερες περιοχές της Καλαμαριάς αλλά και του ευρύτερου πολεοδομικού συγκροτήματος της Θεσσαλονίκης να είσαι σε θέση να απολάυσουν κάτι το οποίο πραγματικά έλειπε απο τη χώρα μας!"

Εργάζονται στην Καλαμαριά για κάτι που έλειπε από τη χώρα.

Άπειρα ορθρογραφικά λάθη.

Βάζω στοίχημα ότι η όλη ιδέα ξεκίνησε από ανθρώπους που δεν είχαν στον ήλιο μοίρα και μαζευτήκαν ένα απόγευμα και λένε, παιδιά να κάνουμε αυτό το μπαμ.

Είναι προφανές ότι σε όλα τα επίπεδα η προσπάθεια είναι παρακάτω από ερασιτεχνική.

----------


## vaios

Σαν χρήστης Cable, κατά τη γνώμη μου το DOCSIS 3.0 είναι ό,τι καλύτερο μετά το FTTH.
Και είμαι σύμφωνος με την τακτική τους.
Σε όλες τις ανεπτυγμένες ιντερνετικά χώρες υπάρχουν οι τοπικοί πάροχοι. 
Όχι για πόλεις μόνο, αλλά ακόμη και για γειτονιές. Τυχαίνει φίλος μου να έχει ιντερνετ 100/100 με 17 EUR επειδή έτυχε να νοικιάσει σπίτι σε δρόμο που περνάει οπτική της εταιρίας.

Από την άλλη, το Cable εγκαθιστάται όμορφα και κεντρικά στις πολυκατοικίες, παρέχοντας πάντα δωρεάν όλα τα ελεύθερα κανάλια, τέλεια και χωρίς χιόνια (τα αναλογικά). 
Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι η τηλεφωνία όπου είναι VoIP, που βέβαια στη σύγχρονη ευρώπη δεν είναι και τόσο θέμα αφού όλο και λιγότεροι άνθρωποι χρησιμοποιούν σταθερό τηλέφωνο ή απλά παίρνουν αριθμό σε φάση viva (1 eur/μήνα) απλά για να υπάρχει...

----------


## Eastwood

Με αρέσει που αρκετοί επιστήμονες και μάστερς εδώ στο νήμα έχουν ήδη θάψει την εταιρεία και την προσπάθεια με πολύ αδύνατα επιχειρήματα.

Προσωπικά θα επικοινωνήσω κάποια στιγμή με την HCN για να μάθω τί προσφέρουν και πώς το υλοποιούν.  Μιας και τυχαίνει να ζω στο "χωριό"/"γειτονιά" που βρίσκονται και αυτοί και επειδή η ελάχιστη διάρκεια παραμονής του ενός μήνα είναι πολύ φιλική προς τον πελάτη σκέφτομαι ότι δεν έχω να χάσω και πολλά αν όντως αποδειχτεί ότι η ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας δεν είναι αυτή που περίμενα.

Εν τέλει το παιχνίδι παίζεται στο χορτάρι και όχι στα χαρτιά ή στις δηλώσεις, αν με αντιλαμβάνεστε.

----------


## Mystic

> Εγώ δεν θα κρίνω τις λεπτομέρειες αρχικά.
> 
> - Πάροχος που ξεκινάει από γειτονιά δεν είναι Πάροχος, είναι μαγαζί υπηρεσιών στα 3 τετράγωνα του παππού μου (αν ήταν εν ζωή).
> 
> Βάζω στοίχημα ότι η όλη ιδέα ξεκίνησε από ανθρώπους που δεν είχαν στον ήλιο μοίρα και μαζευτήκαν ένα απόγευμα και λένε, παιδιά να κάνουμε αυτό το μπαμ.
> 
> Είναι προφανές ότι σε όλα τα επίπεδα η προσπάθεια είναι παρακάτω από ερασιτεχνική.


Αν δεν είναι λεπτομέρειες αυτά που κρίνεις τότε τί είναι;

Από που έπρεπε να ξεκινήσει ακριβώς; Από το κέντρο της Αθήνας ή της Θεσσαλονίκης; Η Καλαμαριά είναι ιδανικό μέρος πιστεύω και σίγουρα μόνο τυχαία δεν ήταν η επιλογή της.

Βάζεις στοίχημα πως αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είπαν ένα πρωί ας πετάξουμε μερικές εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ, μιας και δεν έχουμε στον ήλιο μοίρα και μας περισσεύουν κιόλας. Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν; Είναι σοβαρές υποθέσεις αυτές;

----------


## Nozomi

> Εγώ δεν θα κρίνω τις λεπτομέρειες αρχικά.
> 
> Ένα θα πω. Ανθρώπους που σκάβουν το 2012 για να παράσχουν υπηρεσία cable και όχι FTTH δεν μπορώ να τούς εμπιστευτώ.
> 
> Θα προχωρήσω και σε μερικές απλές απορίες.
> 
> - Υποστήριξη; Αν χαλάσει κάτι Παρασκευή βράδυ, θα υπάρχει ενημέρωση βλάβης Δευτέρα πρωί και θα λυθεί πότε;
> - Πάροχος που ξεκινάει από γειτονιά δεν είναι Πάροχος, είναι μαγαζί υπηρεσιών στα 3 τετράγωνα του παππού μου (αν ήταν εν ζωή).
> - Διαδικτυακό site επιεικώς μέτριο, μού θυμίζει κάτι παλιά sites, που μοίραζαν πειρατικά cd τη δεκαετία του '90.
> ...


Μόνο απ΄το ότι κρίνεις την σοβαρότητα ενός καλωδιακού παροχέα απ' το *εύρος* των περιοχών που εξυπηρετεί, δείχνει ότι δεν το κατέχεις το θέμα, ούτε έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ καλωδιακό.

*Αυτό* ακριβώς (η *τοπική* κάλυψη καλωδιακών δικτύων) είναι *σύνηθες* φαινόμενο στο εξωτερικό.

Και ναι, θα δεις συχνά providers *συγκεκριμένων* περιοχών, στους οποίους βλέπεις χάρτες κάλυψης και σου λένε "αυτές τις περιοχές-οδούς καλύπτουμε, αν ζείτε σ' αυτές, μπορούμε να σας παρέχουμε υπηρεσία..." 

Δεν έχει κανείς την ανάγκη να καλύψει ολόκληρη την χώρα για να φανεί "σοβαρός".

Για μένα ήταν απορίας άξιο η εξαρχής προώθηση του ADSL σε μια χώρα με κακή ποιότητα χάλκινων καλωδιώσεων όπως η Ελλάδα, και η μη προώθηση του καλωδιακού Internet στις μεγάλες πόλεις με την *μεγάλη* πυκνότητα πληθυσμού (να απαριθμήσω τις συνοικίες της Αθήνας-Θεσσαλονίκης με μεγάλη πυκνότητα πληθυσμού?)

----------


## Finn

> Εγώ δεν θα κρίνω τις λεπτομέρειες αρχικά.
> 
> Ένα θα πω. Ανθρώπους που σκάβουν το 2012 για να παράσχουν υπηρεσία cable και όχι FTTH δεν μπορώ να τούς εμπιστευτώ.
> 
> Θα προχωρήσω και σε μερικές απλές απορίες.
> 
> - Υποστήριξη; Αν χαλάσει κάτι Παρασκευή βράδυ, θα υπάρχει ενημέρωση βλάβης Δευτέρα πρωί και θα λυθεί πότε;
> - Πάροχος που ξεκινάει από γειτονιά δεν είναι Πάροχος, είναι μαγαζί υπηρεσιών στα 3 τετράγωνα του παππού μου (αν ήταν εν ζωή).
> - Διαδικτυακό site επιεικώς μέτριο, μού θυμίζει κάτι παλιά sites, που μοίραζαν πειρατικά cd τη δεκαετία του '90.
> ...


Καλά ηρέμησε.Δε σου πουλάνε την ιστοσελίδα τους έτσι κι αλλιώς.Υπηρεσίες πουλάνε  :Smile:

----------


## deepbluesky

Τους εθεσα μερικες ερωτησεις στην fb παρουσια τους. Οσοι δεν εχετε προσβαση ιδου μια αντιγραφη:


Γεια σας,

Αν και μονυμος κατοικος Στουτγκαρδης Γερμανιας (οχι δεν διαθετω διαμερισμα/σπιτι στη Καλαμαρια) με χαρα διαβασα στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=595185 οτι τολμησατε σαν πρωτη εταιρια να προχωρησετε και στην Ελλαδα στο στησιμο ενος DVB-C δικτυου, κατι που σε αλλες χωρες των Βαλκανιων υπαρχει εδω και χρονια ακομα και σε κομμοπωλεις. Προσωπικα εχω στα 18 χρονια υποχρεωτικης καλωδιακης (κρατανε αυτοματως το παγιο απο το ενοικιο του διαμερισματος) κυριως αρνητικη εμπειρια οσον αφορα τα τηλεοπτικα. Internet μεχρι πριν δυο εβδομαδες δεν μπορουσα να βαλω (παρα ADSL2+) αφου επρεπε να αλλαχτει ενας παλιος ενισχυτης που αρνουταν επι χρονια η εταιρια διαχειρησης της πολυκατοικιας στην οποια διαμενω οποτε δεν εχω προσωπικη γνωμη για την αξιοπιστια της προσβασης στο διαδικτυο ενω ενημερωνομαι τα τελευταια χρονια απο διαφορα γερμανοφονα φορα για τα τα προσοντα και προβληματα του δικτυου εδω βαση DOCSIS 3.0. Δεν θα επεκταθω στις λεπτομεριες απλα ευχομαι το τμημα εξυπηρετησης πελατων σας να ειναι καλα εκπαιδευμενο με συμβολαια και συνθηκες εργασιας ανθρωπινες, προπαντων ευγενης, διαθεσιμο τις ωρες οπου ευκαιρει ο πελατης, δηλαδη ως το βραδυ και τα σαββατοκυριακα ωστε να λυνονται πιθανα προβληματα αποτελεσματικα και συντομα οπως συνηθιζεται και στην Αυστρια οπου πηγαζει η εταιρια σας.

Σας ευχομαι καλη προοδο. Αν οι πελατες σας μεινουν ικανοποιημενοι, η ζητηση θα αυξηθει σιγουρα γρηγορα και ελπιζω να εξαπλωθειτε σε αλλες περιοχες της Ελλαδος. Εχω μερικες αποριες τις οποιες δεν αναλυνετε στην σελιδα σας και θα σας ημουν ευγνωμων, εαν μπορουσατε να μου δωσετε απαντησεις.

1. Για τα τηλεοπτικα καναλια που αναφερετε, θα μπορουσατε να ενταξετε μια αναλυτικη λιστα οπως συνηθιζεται στους μεγαλους ευρωπαϊκους καλωδιακους παροχους; Δηλαδη ανα συχνοτητα τα περιλαμβανομενα προγραμματα, αν μεταδιδονται κωδικοποιημενα κλπ;

2. Ελπιζω τα κωδικοποιημενα καναλια να παραμεινουν προσβασιμα με τηλεορασεις και δεκτες της ελευθερης αγορας με χρηση του καταλληλου CAM. Ως γνωστον αλλες εταιριες (π.χ. του ομιλου Liberty Global η Cablecom η οποια δραστηριοποιειται και στην Αυστρια ως UPC) περιοριζουν τους πελατες τους κανοντας προσβασιμα αυτα τα καναλια μονο με δεκτες δικους τους που ειναι εις βαρος του πελατη απο πολλες πλευρες. Εσεις μπορειτε να υπογραψετε οτι δεν θα υποχρεωσετε καποιον πελατη στην αγορα δεκτη δικο σας;

3. Γραφετε στη σελιδα σας πως θα προσφερετε και αναλογικα καναλια. 

α) Γινεται ληψη αποκλειστικα των συχνοτητων της ψηφιακης επιγειας DVB-T απο τον Χορτιατη και στη συνεχεια τα μετατρεπετε σε αναλογικα; Η λαμβανετε και αναλογικα τα οποια ενσωματωνετε στο δικτυο σας οπως συνηθιζοταν εδω μεχρι πριν καποια χρονια.

β) Προσφερετε και ραδιοφωνικα καναλια; Αν ναι επιτρεψτε μου κι εδω την αναλογη ερωτηση: Η ληψη γινεται αποκλειστικα απο Χορτιατη μεσω FM και μετεπειτα τα επανεκπεμπετε σε δικιες σας συχνοτητες επισης της FM οπως ακομα γινεται κι εδω;

4. Οι σταθμοι της Ελληνικης Ραδιοφωνιας οι οποιοι εκπεμπουν απο την UHF 23 του Χορτιατη παρεχονται ψηφιακα και εντος δικτυου σας;

5. Αλλους ραδιοφωνικους σταθμους με πηγη αλλων ελληνικων επιγειων αναμεταδοτων η δορυφορικης προελευσεως προσφερετε;

6α). Προσφερονται απο το δικτυο σας και οι δυο δορυφορικως προσβασιμες υπηρεσιες της ΝΟΒΑ οπως και του OTE TV; 
6β). Η ληψη αυτων ως γνωστον δορυφορικως απαιτει δικους τους δεκτες. Εαν λοιπον προσφερονται τα πακετα τους και απο εσας, παραμενει προσβασιμη η ληψη με δεκτες της ελευθερης αγορας με το καταλληλο CAM;

7. Θα γνωριζετε βεβαια πως υπαρχει ενα μεγαλο κοινο στην Καλαμαρια το οποιο ομιλει διαφορες ξενες γλωσσες. Η πλειοψηφια λαμβανει ηδη δορυφορικα (αν υπαρχει χωρος και ανοιχτο οπτικο πεδιο). Προσφερετε μερικα απο τα ξενα τηλεοπτικα καναλια που ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολης ληψης (με κεραιες της ταξεως των 5-6μ) οπως τα αγγλικα του Astra 2D που εχουν μεγαλη ζητηση ανα την Ελλαδα;

8. Η IP της συνδεσης ειναι δυναμικη με δυνατοτητα γρηγορου reconnect η σταθερη;


Ευχομαι να μην σας κουρασα και να λαβετε σοβαρα τις ερωτησεις μου μιας και σιγουρα θα σας τεθουν αν δεν εχει γινει ηδη απο υποψηφιους η νυν πελατες σας. 

Με τιμη Χρηστος Γαρδικιωτης.

----------


## pan.nl

> Μόνο απ΄το ότι κρίνεις την σοβαρότητα ενός καλωδιακού παροχέα απ' το *εύρος* των περιοχών που εξυπηρετεί, δείχνει ότι δεν το κατέχεις το θέμα, ούτε έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ καλωδιακό.
> 
> *Αυτό* ακριβώς (η *τοπική* κάλυψη καλωδιακών δικτύων) είναι *σύνηθες* φαινόμενο στο εξωτερικό.
> 
> Και ναι, θα δεις συχνά providers *συγκεκριμένων* περιοχών, στους οποίους βλέπεις χάρτες κάλυψης και σου λένε "αυτές τις περιοχές-οδούς καλύπτουμε, αν ζείτε σ' αυτές, μπορούμε να σας παρέχουμε υπηρεσία..." 
> 
> Δεν έχει κανείς την ανάγκη να καλύψει ολόκληρη την χώρα για να φανεί "σοβαρός".
> 
> Για μένα ήταν απορίας άξιο η εξαρχής προώθηση του ADSL σε μια χώρα με κακή ποιότητα χάλκινων καλωδιώσεων όπως η Ελλάδα, και η μη προώθηση του καλωδιακού Internet στις μεγάλες πόλεις με την *μεγάλη* πυκνότητα πληθυσμού (να απαριθμήσω τις συνοικίες της Αθήνας-Θεσσαλονίκης με μεγάλη πυκνότητα πληθυσμού?)


Πολύ σωστά το έθεσες σχετικά με την κάλυψη. Εάν η υπηρεσία υλοποιηθεί σωστά και δε γίνει προχειροδουλειά τότε θα αποτελέσει μια αξιόπιστη εναλλακτική. Δε μπορεί να εξαχθεί κάποιο γενικό συμπέρασμα για την τεχνολογία καθώς πολλοί τοπικοί παράγοντες παίζουν ρόλο. Χρησιμοποιώ καλωδιακή σύνδεση εδώ και 2 περίπου μήνες και είμαι γενικά ικανοποιημένος. Άλλοι χρήστες σε διαφορετικές περιοχές δεν είναι τόσο ικανοποιημένοι λόγω έλλειψης bandwidth στη γειτονιά τους. Περισσότερη σημασία σε αυτή την περίπτωση έχει ο χρόνος απόκρισης της εκάστοτε εταιρείας στην επίλυση του προβλήματος.

----------


## Cleverly

Πολύ σωστός ο φίλος "Eastwood". Στην τελική, ποιος σου παρέχει ΜΗΝΙΑΙΑ σύνδεση?

----------


## grayden

> Πολύ σωστός ο φίλος "Eastwood". Στην τελική, ποιος σου παρέχει ΜΗΝΙΑΙΑ σύνδεση?


Αυτός που εμπιστεύεται την υπηρεσία που πουλάει και είναι διατεθειμένος να μην σε δεσμεύσει αρκεί να σε κερδίσει ως πελάτη.

----------


## jap

Ο συλλογισμός σου grayden κάτι μου θυμίζει, το περίφημο test drive της NetOne. Κρίμα που δεν δούλεψε το μοντέλο.

----------


## Cleverly

> Αυτός που εμπιστεύεται την υπηρεσία που πουλάει και είναι διατεθειμένος να μην σε δεσμεύσει αρκεί να σε κερδίσει ως πελάτη.



Έτσι ακριβώς!! Ειδικά με τοσο χαμηλές τιμές.. 
Κάτι που μου έκανε ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ εντύπωση, η εταιρία εχει και σελίδα στο facebk και σε μια απο τις φωτογραφίες έχει το φυλλάδιο της εταιρίας και λέει..

"ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ Η ΜΗΝΙΑΙΑ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΕΡΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΑ 200MB Ο ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΜΗΝΑ" !!!!! 
Δηλαδή αν φύγω διακοπές το καλοκαίρι ή αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσω το internet δεν θα πληρώσω? 
Αν ισχύει κατι τέτοιο έχω βάλει απο ΧΘΕΣ!!!  :Respekt:

----------


## Tiven

respect.

----------


## boombastic

Εγκατάσταση Fiber To The Building http://goo.gl/FQ5Pf

----------


## grayden

Sorry που ξεθάβω (ολίγον) το νήμα αλλά η HCN ανέβασε την παρακάτω αγγελία:




> Είσαι LINUX EXPERT? H εταιρία μας αναζητά κάποιον σαν κι εσένα! Αν γνωρίζεις apache,sandmail, batch scripting, kernel compiling θα ήσουν ο τέλειος υποψήφιος! Επικοινωνήστε όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε στο τηλέφωνο 2310480001 ή αποστείλετε το βιογραφικό σας σημείωμα στη διεύθυνση office@hcn.gr.


Θετικό το ότι παίρνει κόσμο.

Btw, πως τα πάει η εταιρία από πελατολόγιο;

----------


## yiapap

S*a*ndmail?  :Whistle:

----------


## grayden

> S*a*ndmail?


Είχε και ένα άλλο ορθογραφικό αλλά το διόρθωσα στο quote.

Η αγγελία ανέβηκε στο facebook πάντως οπότε πάλι καλά να λες.

 :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

To να έχεις ορθογραφικά σε αγγελία μου δημιουργεί την ίδια αρνητική εντύπωση με το να διαβάζω ορθογραφικά σε βιογραφικό. Από την αντίστροφη προφανώς.
Δεν έχει σημασία που ανεβαίνει μια αγγελία.

----------


## grayden

> To να έχεις ορθογραφικά σε αγγελία μου δημιουργεί την ίδια αρνητική εντύπωση με το να διαβάζω ορθογραφικά σε βιογραφικό. Από την αντίστροφη προφανώς.
> Δεν έχει σημασία που ανεβαίνει μια αγγελία.


Τα posts στο facebook δεν φημίζονται για την ορθογραφία τους αλλά σαφώς και έχεις δίκιο...

----------


## Prezax

Παντως απ'οτι βλεπω δεν εχει αναφερθει τιποτα απο καποιον που να δοκιμασε τις υπηρεσιες της εταιριας. Θα βοηθουσε καποιο σχολιο απο χρηστη η γνωστο καποιου χρηστη ωστε να μαθουμε ποσο αξιοπιστοι ειναι. Εγω θα πρεπει να περιμενω λιγο καιρο ακομα μιας και απ'οτι φαινεται θα αργησουν να φτασουν προς κεντρο της πολης. Παντως ειπαν οτι επεκτεινονται προς Δελφων αυτον τον καιρο και σε 2 μηνες το πολυ θα ειναι διαθεσιμες και οι υπηρεσιες τηλεφωνιας. Για να δουμε...

----------


## goofer25

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω σε τοπολογία οπτικής ίνας στηρίζεται. Το θέμα είναι τοποθετεί υπαίθρια καμπίνα και φτάνει στο σημείο του πελάτη και μετά πηγαίνει χάλκινο καλώδιο ή έχει στήσει κάποιο κέντρο στην περιοχή και δίνει ίνα απευθείας? Αν έχει κανείς πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες να ποστάρει θα βοηθήσει αρκετά. Οι foto που έχει η εταιρία αναρτήσει στο site της είναι παλιές.

----------


## sdikr

> Απ' ό,τι βλέπω σε τοπολογία οπτικής ίνας στηρίζεται. Το θέμα είναι τοποθετεί υπαίθρια καμπίνα και φτάνει στο σημείο του πελάτη και μετά πηγαίνει χάλκινο καλώδιο ή έχει στήσει κάποιο κέντρο στην περιοχή και δίνει ίνα απευθείας? Αν έχει κανείς πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες να ποστάρει θα βοηθήσει αρκετά. Οι foto που έχει η εταιρία αναρτήσει στο site της είναι παλιές.


Είναι καλωδιακό,  στο διαμέρισμα δηλαδή φτάνει καλώδιο σαν της κεραίας

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Τελικά κάποιο συνδρομητή δε βρηκαμε να αμς γράψει εντυπώσεις,ε ?  :Razz: 

Ως χρήστης Cable της UPC NL είμαι σαφώς ευχαριστημενος : αστραπιαίο ανοιγμα σελιδων, κατεβασμα με 5-6 M*B*/sec και ανέβασμα με 1 MB/sec. Αλλά θα προτιμούσα FTTH  :Razz:  .

----------


## joseph

Μιας και μένω ακριβώς δίπλα , θα πάω να ρωτήσω και να πάρω κάνα δωρεάν μήνα ...

----------


## ΜΑΚΡΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ

τελικα για καθε μηνα τί πληρωνουμε με το ΦΠΑ ;

----------


## ignatis

Πληρωνεις οσο γραφει για την καθε συνδρομη.Την προηγουμενη βδομαδα εκανα αιτηση και σημερα με πηραν τηλ. αυριο ερχονται σπιτι τεχνικοι να κανουν την εγκατασταση στο σπιτι/πολυκατοικια.
Ακομα ομως δεν ηρθε η οπτικη ινα στον δρομο μου.Λογικα σε κανα 2 βδομαδες θα εχει φτασει.Εγω πηρα το 20mbps.23 euro τον μηνα.

----------


## boombastic

> Πληρωνεις οσο γραφει για την καθε συνδρομη.Την προηγουμενη βδομαδα εκανα αιτηση και σημερα με πηραν τηλ. αυριο ερχονται σπιτι τεχνικοι να κανουν την εγκατασταση στο σπιτι/πολυκατοικια.
> Ακομα ομως δεν ηρθε η οπτικη ινα στον δρομο μου.Λογικα σε κανα 2 βδομαδες θα εχει φτασει.Εγω πηρα το 20mbps.23 euro τον μηνα.


Οπότε αν κατάλαβα καλά στο δίκτυο τους θα συνδεθείς σε κανα 2 βδομάδες?? Όταν συνδεθείς με το καλό κάνε τον κόπο να μας πεις εντυπώσεις μιας και είναι νέος πάροχος....

----------


## Eaglos

Η πρώτη και τελευταία φορά που συνάντησα cable ήταν πριν 15 χρόνια
στην Αγγλία. Από τότε πίστευα ότι ήταν κάτι που είχε ξεπεραστεί και
μου προκαλεί μεγάλη εντύπωση που το παρουσιάζουν σαν κάτι το
πρωτοποριακό και "σύνδεση με το μέλλον"....

----------


## boombastic

> Η πρώτη και τελευταία φορά που συνάντησα cable ήταν πριν 15 χρόνια
> στην Αγγλία. Από τότε πίστευα ότι ήταν κάτι που είχε ξεπεραστεί και
> μου προκαλεί μεγάλη εντύπωση που το παρουσιάζουν σαν κάτι το
> πρωτοποριακό και "σύνδεση με το μέλλον"....


Για την Ελλάδα είναι πρωτοποριακό...

----------


## sdikr

> Η πρώτη και τελευταία φορά που συνάντησα cable ήταν πριν 15 χρόνια
> στην Αγγλία. Από τότε πίστευα ότι ήταν κάτι που είχε ξεπεραστεί και
> μου προκαλεί μεγάλη εντύπωση που το παρουσιάζουν σαν κάτι το
> πρωτοποριακό και "σύνδεση με το μέλλον"....



Σαν τεχνολογία είναι μεν παλιά,  αλλά στις χώρες που υπάρχει το δίκτυο εξελίσσετε,  (δες πχ τις διάφορες εκδοχές docsis).
Ενα πρόβλημα που έχει είναι το οτι για να γίνει η εγκατάσταση έχει αρκετά μεγάλο κόστος και για αυτό επιλέγουν το adsl/vdsl όπου υπάρχει δίκτυο χαλκού.

----------


## bobz2335

Έκανα την αίτηση το Σεπτέμβριο.  Περιοχή Βούλγαρη, Θεσσαλονίκη. 

Οι τεχνικοί έκαναν την εγκατάσταση τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου. Αυτό περιλάμβανε router+ κάποιο αποκωδικοποιητή, σύνδεση ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο, από τον αποκωδικοποιητή, εξωτερικό καλώδιο από μπαλκόνι στην πυλωτή της πολυκατοικίας. Εκεί περιμένει το καλώδιο, μέχρι να γίνει εγκατάσταση στο πεζοδρόμιο με κάποιο κουτί/κέντρο που θα ενώνει με το δίκτυο τους.

Στις 1/10 μου είχαν πει ότι περίπου στις 8/10 θα έχω συνδεθεί (για internet).  Μέχρι σήμερα δεν είδα κάποιον να σκάβει στο πεζοδρόμιο και ακόμα σύνδεση δεν έχω.  

Σε επικοινωνία σήμερα με την HCN μου είπαν ότι έχουν δυσκολία να πάρουν την άδεια από το Δήμο (για να σκάψουν), διότι το αρμόδιο τμήμα του Δήμου έχει μετακομίσει.

----------


## ignatis

> Έκανα την αίτηση το Σεπτέμβριο.  Περιοχή Βούλγαρη, Θεσσαλονίκη. 
> 
> Οι τεχνικοί έκαναν την εγκατάσταση τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου. Αυτό περιλάμβανε router+ κάποιο αποκωδικοποιητή, σύνδεση ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο, από τον αποκωδικοποιητή, εξωτερικό καλώδιο από μπαλκόνι στην πυλωτή της πολυκατοικίας. Εκεί περιμένει το καλώδιο, μέχρι να γίνει εγκατάσταση στο πεζοδρόμιο με κάποιο κουτί/κέντρο που θα ενώνει με το δίκτυο τους.
> 
> Στις 1/10 μου είχαν πει ότι περίπου στις 8/10 θα έχω συνδεθεί (για internet).  Μέχρι σήμερα δεν είδα κάποιον να σκάβει στο πεζοδρόμιο και ακόμα σύνδεση δεν έχω.  
> 
> Σε επικοινωνία σήμερα με την HCN μου είπαν ότι έχουν δυσκολία να πάρουν την άδεια από το Δήμο (για να σκάψουν), διότι το αρμόδιο τμήμα του Δήμου έχει μετακομίσει.


Εγω φιλε μου εκανα την αιτηση 26/9 μετα απο μια εβδομαδα ηρθαν οι τεχνικοι και μου περασαν το modem και το router οπως περιγραφεις και εσυ.
Οταν εκανα την αιτηση μου ειχαν πει οτι σε περιπου 3 βδομαδες θα εχω συνδεθει στο δικτυο.Οταν ηρθαν οι τεχνικοι τους ρωτησα ποτε περιπου θα συνδεθω 
και μου ειπαν οτι εξαρταται απο το ποτε θα παρει το εργο ο εργολαβος και την αδεια.Πιστευω επειδη βρισκομαστε στην Ελλαδα θα αργησουν πολυ ισως και κανα 3μηνο.Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου!

----------


## tromy

Καλησπέρα,
Βρήκα στην πολυκατοικία ενα διαφημηστικο απο την παραπανω εταιρεία και θα ηθελα απόψεις

----------


## grayden

Μέχρι να καταθέσουν απόψεις όσοι έχουν βάλει πες μας λίγο τι χρήση κάνεις ή ποιο πακέτο σ' ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## antipages

> Καλησπέρα,
> Βρήκα στην πολυκατοικία ενα διαφημηστικο απο την παραπανω εταιρεία και θα ηθελα απόψεις


εντυπώσεις εδω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...87#post5219987

- - - Updated - - -




> Έκανα την αίτηση το Σεπτέμβριο.  Περιοχή Βούλγαρη, Θεσσαλονίκη. 
> 
> Οι τεχνικοί έκαναν την εγκατάσταση τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου. Αυτό περιλάμβανε router+ κάποιο αποκωδικοποιητή, σύνδεση ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο, από τον αποκωδικοποιητή, εξωτερικό καλώδιο από μπαλκόνι στην πυλωτή της πολυκατοικίας. Εκεί περιμένει το καλώδιο, μέχρι να γίνει εγκατάσταση στο πεζοδρόμιο με κάποιο κουτί/κέντρο που θα ενώνει με το δίκτυο τους.
> 
> Στις 1/10 μου είχαν πει ότι περίπου στις 8/10 θα έχω συνδεθεί (για internet).  Μέχρι σήμερα δεν είδα κάποιον να σκάβει στο πεζοδρόμιο και ακόμα σύνδεση δεν έχω.  
> 
> Σε επικοινωνία σήμερα με την HCN μου είπαν ότι έχουν δυσκολία να πάρουν την άδεια από το Δήμο (για να σκάψουν), διότι το αρμόδιο τμήμα του Δήμου έχει μετακομίσει.


Υπαρχει συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία για το πως βγαινουν οι αδειες εκσκαφης, γνωστες στους παρόχους. Μετα τις τελευτεες ρυθμίσεις ειναι πολύ ευκολο και γρήγορο και επαψε ο κάθε δημαρχακος να λειτουργει σαν σεριφης και να ζητάει οτι του κατεβει. Ακομα και χρονος εκδοσης εχει οριοθετηθει. Αν υπάρχει κάποια καθηστέρηση, θα είναι προσωρινη. Διαφορετικα είναι αλλος ο λόγος που καθυστερει, πιο ουσιαστικός. Αν εχεις ενημερωση πες.

----------


## andreasp

> Πολλές από τις απαντήσεις δημιουργούν σοβαρές επιφυλάξεις για την σοβαρότητα του εγχειρήματος. 
> 
> 1. Μόνο με 40 ευρώ και ένα μήνα υποχρεωτικής συνδρομής σου δημιουργουν υποδομή που σίγουρα κοστίζει πολλαπλάσια. 
> 
> 2. Δεν δόθηκε απάντηση για το contention ratio. Δεν το γνωριζούν ή δεν θέλουν να το πουν?
> 
> 3. ''Η επιλογή της Καλαμαριάς ήταν εντελώς τυχαίας''.......Δεν είναι δυνατόν να δίνεται τέτοια απάντηση. Είτε δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται είτε δεν ξέρουν τι απαντούν.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Ακριβώς αυτά τα τρία, μου χτυπήσαν στο μάτι όταν διάβαζα.

----------


## ignatis

Καλημερα σε ολους!Οι εργασιες εκσκαφης ξεκινησαν 16/10 περιοχη πασσαλιδη και ολοκληρωθηκαν εως την πολυκατοικια μου στις 18/10.Επικοινωνησα με την hcn και με ενημερωσαν οτι απο βδομαδα θα συνδεθω στο δικτυο τους.
Εχω κανει αιτηση για 20Mbps.Μου εκανε παντως ιδιαιτερη εντυπωση το ποσο γρηγορα και ξεκινησαν και τελειωσαν οι εργασιες εκσκαφης.

----------


## ignatis

Καλησπερα φιλοι μου!Σημερα συνδεθηκα στο δικτυο της HCN και ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος.Αγορασα το πακετο των 20mbps και αυτα ακριβως μου δινουν.
Παλια με οτε και wind κλειδωνα μεχρι 12-13 mbps...

----------


## antipages

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Ακριβώς αυτά τα τρία, μου χτυπήσαν στο μάτι όταν διάβαζα.


1. Έχουν μπει καθυστερημένα σε μια σχεδόν κορεσμένη αγορά. Οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν θα ήταν ελκυστικό. Οι επενδύσεις δεν είναι τζάμπα.
2. Προφανώς δε γνώριζαν. Ήταν πολύ νωρίς. Εξάλλου είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάνεις πάροχος δεν έχει δώσει απόλυτος πραγματικές απαντήσεις που ισχύουν για όλο το δίκτυο του και που να τηρούνται έως και 5-10 χρόνια μετά.
3. Η απάντηση για την επιλογή της ήταν τραγική. Δε μπορεί να ήταν τυχαία. Οι πιθανοί λόγοι αναλυθήκαν πιο πάνω από κάποιο συμφορουμίτη. Άλλα στο κάτω κάτω τι νόημα έχει μια τέτοια ερώτηση; Είναι ένα τοπικό δίκτυο. Σον και καλά θα πρέπει να γίνει στο λεκανοπέδιο;

----------


## Simeonidis Gerasimos

Καλησπέρα σας. 

Είμαι κάτοχος σύνδεσης HCN στα 20mbps εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες. Έψαχνα απεγνωσμένα να βρώ  καπου να πω αυτά που έχω να πω και είμαι πραγματικά χαρούμενος που βρήκα αυτό το post. 
πώς έχουν τα πράγματα....; Την πρώτη μέρα της εγκατάστασης, το Speedtest έγραψε :



και κάποια τεστ την ίδια μέρα αργότερα έδειξαν λίγο παραπάνω. και το  μtorrent το ίδιο. και μάλιστα με ασύρματη σύνδεση 54άρα (από laptop) όπως 54αρι είναι και το μοντεμακι που μας έδωσαν. 

Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά ε; The next day λοιπόν η σύνδεση έπεσε στην μισή ταχύτητα. Για αρκετές ώρες το πρωί έως ότου έπεσε τελείως... Σε άμεση επικοινωνία που είχε ο πατέρας μου με το γραφείο της εταιρίας και έπειτα από μερικά λεπτά που έψαχναν να βρούνε την αιτία του προβλήματος απάντησαν ότι γίνονται έργα στην περιοχή (αληθές) και οι τεχνικοί το "'έκοψαν" σκόπιμα. το αμέσως επόμενο λεπτό το internet επανήλθε. Αυτή η ιστορία τράβηξε μέρα παρά μέρα μέχρι σήμερα (δυο εβδομάδες μετά).Εν το μεταξύ πολλές επικοινωνίες μέσω τηλεφώνου με e-mail και επισυνάψεις από printscreen της χαμηλής ταχύτητας. 

Πριν μια εβδομάδα μπαίνοντας στο ρούτερ μου ΄ζητείσαι να κάνει update το firmware όπως και έγινε. chekara τα setings μήπως Δω κάτι περίεργο αλλά τίποτα. 

Πριν μια εβδομάδα μπαίνοντας στο ρούτερ μου ΄ζήτησε να κάνει update το firmware όπος και έγινε. chekara τα setings μήπως Δω κάτι περίεργο αλλά τίποτα. 

Εδώ και λίγες ώρες η μισή  ταχύτητα που έχω ως συνήθως άρχισε να ταλαντεύετε από τα 10Μbps στα 0Mbps και τούμπαλιν σαν τρελό. Το uplode κάτω από το 0,2..  

Έκανα reset το ρουτερ. Έκανα ρεσταρτ το pc έκλεισα και άνοιξα το wireless του laptop μίπως και..  έκανα ρεσετ το ruter. απενεργοποίησα το μόντεμ (no switch on off button). ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. 

Τι να κάνω;

----------


## bobz2335

> Υπαρχει συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία για το πως βγαινουν οι αδειες εκσκαφης, γνωστες στους παρόχους. Μετα τις τελευτεες ρυθμίσεις ειναι πολύ ευκολο και γρήγορο και επαψε ο κάθε δημαρχακος να λειτουργει σαν σεριφης και να ζητάει οτι του κατεβει. Ακομα και χρονος εκδοσης εχει οριοθετηθει. Αν υπάρχει κάποια καθηστέρηση, θα είναι προσωρινη. Διαφορετικα είναι αλλος ο λόγος που καθυστερει, πιο ουσιαστικός. Αν εχεις ενημερωση πες.


Σήμερα μου είπαν ότι επέστρεψε ο αρμόδιος υπάλληλος και ίσως έχουν την άδεια να σκάψουν σε 10 ημέρες.

----------


## blade_

μαλιστα τοσο καλα δηλαδη..το καλο ειναι οτι στην αρχη φαινεται να κανει αυτο που υποσχεται..αν ομως μια δυο μερες μετα παει στα μισα η και χειροτερα..

----------


## ignatis

Εγω εχω συνδεθει στο δικτυο της HCN απο 21/10 και δεν εχω παρατηρησει το παραμικρο προβλημα.Η ταχυτητα ειναι σταθερη ,οσο πληρωνω τοσο μου δινουν.

----------


## bobz2335

Μου είπανε ότι στην περιοχή Βούλγαρη περιμένουνε για σκάψιμο καμιά 35 αιτήσεις.  Υπάρχουν άλλοι από Βούλγαρη εδώ μέσα?  Έχετε συνδεθεί?  Σύμφωνα με το σχεδιάγραμμά τους, το καλώδιο περνάει 20 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου.

----------


## bobz2335

Σήμερα μου είπανε ότι έχουν πάρει την άδεια σκαψίματος και κάτι για πρωτόκολλο που δεν το κατάλαβα.  Εκτιμούνε ότι τέλος Νοεμβρίου θα εχω σύνδεση.

Σημ: Η αρχική εκτίμηση για σύνδεση ήταν για 8/10/13.

----------


## Anan

Να ρωτήσω κάτι που πάντα το είχα απορία: Το "καλωδιακό" ιντερνετ (βέβαια, όλα "καλωδιακά" είναι με την ευρεία έννοια του όρου, αλλά τελοσπάντων) προέκυψε αρχικά σε χώρες με προυπάρχουσα υποδομή ομοαξονικών καλωδίων που προορίζονταν για μετάδοση τηλεοπτικού σήματος;; Αν ναι, γιατί προτιμήθηκε το καλώδιο αυτό και όχι το ζεύγος καλωδίων που σίγουρα θα έπρεπε να είχαν για το τηλέφωνό τους;
Και επίσης: Στις χώρες αυτές στηθηκε ολοκληρο δίκτυο ("καλωδιακό") απλά και μόνο για να μεταφέρει τηλεοπτικό σήμα; Μα δεν είναι ΑΚΡΩΣ πιο οικονομικό να υπάρχουν κεραίες εκπομπής σε κεντρικά σημεία, και κεραίες λήψης σε κάθε οικοδομή, όπως κάνουμε και στην Ελλάδα; Μήν μου πείτε για περιοχές με κακή ληψη λόγω βουνών και δεν ξερω γω τι, γιατί το δίκτυο αυτό υπάρχει και σε αστικές περιοχές με κάλλιστο δυναμικό λήψης.
Πάντα κάτι δεν μου πήγαινε καλά με το "cable TV" που διάβαζα παντού και σκεφτόμουν "καλά τόσο πολύ διαφέρει η κουλτούρα μας, που αυτοί θέλουν ολόκληρο φυσικό, (θαμμένο ή υπέργειο) δίκτυο ομοαξονικών καλωδίων ΑΠΛΑ και μόνο για να βλέπουν τηλεόραση!"

----------


## SfH

Η κύρια διαφορά έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι τα ποιοτικά δημοφιλή free-to-air κανάλια στις χώρες που ευδοκιμεί το cable ( και όχι μόνο ) είναι από μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα έως ανύπαρκτα. Το όλο θέμα έχει να κάνει με τον έλεγχο του ποιος βλέπει τι. Θα μπορούσαν φυσικά να παίξουν με δορυφόρους, αλλά την εποχή που αναπτύχθηκαν, το bandwidth σε δορυφόρους πιθανότατα ήταν ακριβότερο σα λύση.

Μη συγκρίνεις τόσο το σκοπό, όσο το κέρδος. Το συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο έχει ( για τους μεγάλους ) πολύ υψηλότερα ποσοστά κέρδους από ότι η τηλεφωνία ή το internet, ενώ υπάρχει και ζήτηση.

----------


## Duskfall

Έκανα σήμερα αίτηση μου είπαν 20 εργάσιμες περίπου. Περιοχή αρετσου στο ωκεανις. Ο δωρεάν μήνας είναι για τα 10mbps

----------


## Duskfall

Μερικά τεστ απο internet cafe με 40-4 γραμμή και κόσμο στο μαγαζi
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3139938070

Dota East-West
dotaeast.pngdotawest.png
WoW al akir - genjuros
wowalakir.pngwowgenjuros.png

The rest:
www.twitter.com.pngwww.youtube.gr.png

----------


## tolis1989

Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν τον ξέρει κάν αυτό τον πάροχο. Τυχαίο;

----------


## grayden

> Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν τον ξέρει κάν αυτό τον πάροχο. Τυχαίο;


Καθόλου, είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι ότι η ΕΕΤΤ είναι άχρηστη.  :Razz: 


Πέρα από τον χαβαλέ, τι ακριβώς έγινε; Ρώτησες την ΕΕΤΤ αν ξέρει την HCN και σου είπε όχι;

----------


## emeliss

HCN είναι ένας διακριτικός τίτλος. Η εταιρία πρέπει να ονομάζεται Ελληνικά Δίκτυα Καλωδίων ΜΕΠΕ με τις παρακάτω άδειες.

*Spoiler:*




			Α.Μ. 11-170 ΕΔΚ ΜΕΠΕ 

Υπηρεσίες 

Α0101
Σταθερό Δημόσιο Τηλεφωνικό Δίκτυο  

Α0103
Δίκτυο Σταθερής Ασύρματης Πρόσβασης  

Α0105
Δίκτυο Οπτικών Ινών  

Α0106
Εκμίσθωση Οπτικών Ινών (Dark Fiber)  

Α0107
Καλωδιακό Δίκτυο  

Β0101-Δ
Παροχή Μισθωμένων Γραμμών  

Β0101-Σ
Παροχή Μισθωμένων Γραμμών  

Β0102-Δ
Εκμίσθωση χωρητικότητας  

Β0102-Σ
Εκμίσθωση χωρητικότητας  

Β0103-Δ
Παροχή ιδεατού ιδιωτικού δικτύου (VPN)  

Β0103-Σ
Παροχή ιδεατού ιδιωτικού δικτύου (VPN)  

Β0104-Δ
Παροχή Ευρυζωνικής Πρόσβασης  

Β0104-Σ
Παροχή Ευρυζωνικής Πρόσβασης  

Β0201-Δ
Μετάδοση δεδομένων  

Β0201-Σ
Μετάδοση δεδομένων  

Β0202-Δ
SMS (Short Messaging Service) / MMS (Multimedia Messaging Service)  

Β0202-Σ
SMS (Short Messaging Service) / MMS (Multimedia Messaging Service)  

Β0602-Δ
Παροχή πυλών (gateways) μεταξύ δικτύων διαφόρων Φορέων 

Β0602-Σ
Παροχή πυλών (gateways) μεταξύ δικτύων διαφόρων Φορέων 

Β0701-Δ
Παροχή υπηρεσιών πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο  

Β0701-Σ
Παροχή υπηρεσιών πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο  

Β0801-Δ
Μετάδοση ηχητικών ή/και τηλεοπτικών σημάτων μεταξύ εγκαταστάσεων επιχειρήσεων ευρυεκπομπής (Broadcasting Companies)  

Β0801-Σ
Μετάδοση ηχητικών ή/και τηλεοπτικών σημάτων μεταξύ εγκαταστάσεων επιχειρήσεων ευρυεκπομπής (Broadcasting Companies)  

Β0802-Δ
Αναμετάδοση σημάτων ευρυεκπομπής (Broadcasting) 

Β0802-Σ
Αναμετάδοση σημάτων ευρυεκπομπής (Broadcasting) 

Β0803-Σ
Διανομή σημάτων ευρυεκπομπής  

Β0901-Δ
Παροχή Τηλεφωνικών Υπηρεσιών 

Β0901-Σ
Παροχή Τηλεφωνικών Υπηρεσιών  

Β0902-Σ
Εικονικός Πάροχος Τηλεφωνικών Υπηρεσιών 

Β0905-Δ
Υπηρεσίες φωνής που παρέχονται μέσω διαδικτύου 

Β0905-Σ
Υπηρεσίες φωνής που παρέχονται μέσω διαδικτύου 

Β0909-Δ
Παροχή κοινόχρηστων τηλεφώνων στο κοινό 

Β0909-Σ
Παροχή κοινόχρηστων τηλεφώνων στο κοινό

----------


## bobz2335

Είμαι συνδεδεμένος από το Δεκέμβριο 2013 και το internet γενικά είναι πολύ αξιόπιστο.  Έχω το βασικό πακέτο των 10 mbps.  Σε διάφορα speed tests ποτέ δεν πέφτει κάτω από 9.5 mbps.

Το τηλέφωνο πολλές φορές έχει καθυστέρηση μεταξύ των συνομιλητών (ένδειξη voip).  Όχι με όλα τα νούμερα που παίρνω.  Ίσως να φταίει ο πάροχος του άλλου συνομιλητή.  Ίσως να πάει προσθετικά και από τις δύο εταιρείες.

*Πρόβλημα:* Δεν πρέπει να διαθέτουν τεχνική υποστήριξη το βράδυ ή τα Σαββατοκύριακα.  Σήμερα πχ 15/2/14 το πρωί Σάββατο ήταν νεκρό και το τηλέφωνο, και το ιντερνετ.  Τους έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο από το κινητό μου και δεν έβγαινε ούτε καν τηλεφωνητής.  Είναι το πρώτο πρόβλημα που εμφανίστηκε μετά από 2 μήνες χρήσης, αλλά όταν εμφανίστηκε δεν υπήρχε κανένας να απευθυνθώ.  ΜΕΓΑΛΟ μειονέκτημα.

----------


## antipages

> Είμαι συνδεδεμένος από το Δεκέμβριο 2013 και το internet γενικά είναι πολύ αξιόπιστο.  Έχω το βασικό πακέτο των 10 mbps.  Σε διάφορα speed tests ποτέ δεν πέφτει κάτω από 9.5 mbps.
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο πολλές φορές έχει καθυστέρηση μεταξύ των συνομιλητών (ένδειξη voip).  Όχι με όλα τα νούμερα που παίρνω.  Ίσως να φταίει ο πάροχος του άλλου συνομιλητή.  Ίσως να πάει προσθετικά και από τις δύο εταιρείες.
> 
> *Πρόβλημα:* Δεν πρέπει να διαθέτουν τεχνική υποστήριξη το βράδυ ή τα Σαββατοκύριακα.  Σήμερα πχ 15/2/14 το πρωί Σάββατο ήταν νεκρό και το τηλέφωνο, και το ιντερνετ.  Τους έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο από το κινητό μου και δεν έβγαινε ούτε καν τηλεφωνητής.  Είναι το πρώτο πρόβλημα που εμφανίστηκε μετά από 2 μήνες χρήσης, αλλά όταν εμφανίστηκε δεν υπήρχε κανένας να απευθυνθώ.  ΜΕΓΑΛΟ μειονέκτημα.



Θα συμφωνησω με τα παραπανω. Είχα καποια προβληματα  με αυξημενα ping απο τη πεμπτη αργα το βραδυ, αλλα δεν  εδωσα σημασια. Παρομιο προβλημα είχα και την Παρασκευη λίγο πριν τις 11 το βραδυ. Δοκιμασα να κάνω επανεκκινηση το cable-modem και το ρουτερ μου μηπως διορθωσει. Το modem δε συγχρονισε ξανα μεχρις της 10.30 του Σαββατου το πρωι. Εκανα αρκετες προσπαθειες για να δηλωσω το προβλημα αλλα κανεις δεν απαντησε στις κλησεις μου εως τις 10.00 το πρωι του Σαββατου. Κατα τα αλλα 4 μηνες τωρα κανενα αξιολογο προβλημα.

----------


## bobz2335

> κανεις δεν απαντησε στις κλησεις μου εως τις 10.00 το πρωι του Σαββατου.


Σου απάντησε κάποιος στις 10:00 πμ το Σάββατο, ή απλά λύθηκε το πρόβλημα από μόνο του;  

Σε εμένα κάποια στιγμή (εκεί κάπου στις 10:00) το πρόβλημα εξαφανίστηκε από μόνο του.

----------


## antipages

> Σου απάντησε κάποιος στις 10:00 πμ το Σάββατο, ή απλά λύθηκε το πρόβλημα από μόνο του;  
> 
> Σε εμένα κάποια στιγμή (εκεί κάπου στις 10:00) το πρόβλημα εξαφανίστηκε από μόνο του.


Οχι δεν απαντησε, προφανως το πηραν πρεφα και το φτιαξαν.

----------


## Duskfall

Και εμένα προέκυψαν προβλήματα. 4 φορές κόπηκε το Internet μέσα στο μήνα και τα pings που για αυτό ηρθα στην εταιρεία είναι όπως στον ΟΤΕ... Σήμερα κλείδωσα στα 8.9 /0.9 από 10/1.1 που είχα στις αρχές. Δεν θα συνεχίσω

----------


## elise

καποια αλλη παρατηρηση για την HCN. σκεφτομαι να παω στην εν λογω εταιρια προς τον αυγουστο...

----------


## Haibai

Συνδέθηκα μεσα σε 1 βδομαδα μετά την αίτηση μια και δεν χρειαστηκε σκαψιμο αφου έχω καμπίνα μπροστά στο σπιτι ( περιοχή Πλατεια Σκρα - ΠΑσσαλιδη) , δοκιμάζω το 10/1 για αρχή και αν ειναι σταθερο θα παω στο 20/2 ή 40/4 . πιανω 9.5/1 προσ το παρον αν και σημερα είχε καταιγίδες ( δεν ξερω αν μπορεί να επηρεάσει). το Modem/router που δώσανε ειναι το DCM-704 της D Link . έχει τα βασικα απο θεμα interface και ειναι στα γερμανικά. Απο θεμα ms sta games , είχα 68-70 ms με wind adsl , τωρα εχω 35ms

----------


## goku

> Συνδέθηκα μεσα σε 1 βδομαδα μετά την αίτηση μια και δεν χρειαστηκε σκαψιμο αφου έχω καμπίνα μπροστά στο σπιτι ( περιοχή Πλατεια Σκρα - ΠΑσσαλιδη) , δοκιμάζω το 10/1 για αρχή και αν ειναι σταθερο θα παω στο 20/2 ή 40/4 . πιανω 9.5/1 προσ το παρον αν και σημερα είχε καταιγίδες ( δεν ξερω αν μπορεί να επηρεάσει). το Modem/router που δώσανε ειναι το DCM-704 της D Link . έχει τα βασικα απο θεμα interface και ειναι στα γερμανικά. Απο θεμα ms sta games , είχα 68-70 ms με wind adsl , τωρα εχω 35ms


Γερμανικό interface; Έλεος. Κατά τα άλλα το ping φαίνεται καλό.

----------


## Haibai

> Γερμανικό interface; Έλεος. Κατά τα άλλα το ping φαίνεται καλό.


την παλευω με την αυτοματη μεταφραση του chrome προς το παρον , θα ψαξω για firmware να το περασω σε καποια φαση στις επομενες μερες .

----------


## kdihalas

Εάν βρεις firmware ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ. Μου έχουν δώσει το ίδιο modem.

----------


## pstratos

Γνωστό το θέμα.... Πριν 2-3 χρόνια αγορά D-Link modem-AP-router από Πλαίσιο, με Γερμανικό interface. Δεν έδωσα σημασία αφού τα μενου ήταν τα ίδια και το ρουτερι κwλοέλεγε

----------


## kdihalas

Εγώ πάντως σκέφτομαι να κουμπώσω ένα mikrotik από πίσω και να κάνω όλη την διαχείριση απο εκεί.. Δεν έχει δυνατότητες το συγκεκριμένο d-link.

----------


## _sleeper

Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς τις τελευταίες μέρες τραγικά χαμηλό downlink τις βραδινές ώρες? Μιλάμε της τάξης του 0.22Mb/s, να μην ανοίγει ούτε σελίδα. Έστειλα μέιλ από το Σάββατο και ακόμη περιμένω απάντηση.

----------


## antipages

Yes Indeed!

- - - Updated - - -

Απο: www.facebook.com/GR.HCN

ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗΣ:

Τις τελευταίες 6-7 ημέρες δεχόμασταν καθημερινά κάποιου είδους ηλεκτρονικές “επιθέσεις” από το διαδίκτυο. Αυτό είχε ώς αποτέλεσμα ο upstream παροχός μας να μειώνει κατά πολύ το bandwidth του δικτύου μας.

Οι “επιθέσεις” αυτές που ονομάζονται DDOS attacks προκαλούνται από κάποιον συνδρομητή μας που χρησιμοποιεί IP από την HCN.

Έχουμε ενημερώσει τον συνδρομητή μας καθώς επίσης ενημερώσαμε και τον upstream provider μας.

Επίσης θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω όλους τους συνδρομητές ότι η HCN θα χρειαστεί ένα διάστημα 60-90 ημερών για να τερματίσει τις οπτικές ίνες-επομένως και το δίκτυο της- στον upstream provider που βρίσκεται στο Καλοχώρι Θες/νικης.
Όταν ολοκληρωθεί ο τερματισμός θα αναβαθμιστεί σημαντικά η σταθερότητα του δικτύου.
Ζητάμε την κατανόηση σας.
Το project που έχει ξεκινήσει η HCN είναι πρωτοπόρο για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.
O στόχος και η προσπάθεια της HCN είναι να δημιουργήσουμε ένα νέο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών που καταλήγει κατευθείαν στο σπίτι σας και σας προσφέρει υψηλές ταχύτητες στο internet.
Θα θέλαμε επίσης να είμαστε απόλυτα ειλικρινής με τους συνδρομητές μας και για αυτό τον λόγο επιλέγουμε να μην υπάρχει ΚΑΜΙΑ απολύτως ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΗ με ετήσια συμβόλαια.
Και πάλι θα ήθελα να απολογηθώ για τυχόν προβλήματα στις συνδέσεις το τελευταίο διάστημα, δεσμεύομαι για την συντομότερη επίλυση των προβλημάτων και ελπίζω στην κατανόηση σας.

----------


## xaros43

Καλημέρα παιδιά,σκέφτομαι αρκετά σοβαρά να αλλάξω από ΟΤΕ σε HCN(ακόμη κι αν ο πατέρας μου έχει προσφορά λόγω του ότι ήταν υπάλληλος εκεί).Αυτό που μου εμποδίζει όμως,είναι η υποστήριξη,τα downtimes (τουλάχιστον αυτό το ένα που αναφέρατε)και η τοποθέτηση του κουτιού(οι γείτονες αν δούνε ότι μετακίνησες 0,25 εκατοστά τον κάδο για να χωρέσει το αμάξι σου,ίσως να καλέσουν και τον Δήμο).

Εσείς που είστε ήδη πάροχοι της HCN,τι γνώμη έχετε σχηματίσει μέχρι σήμερα?Αξίζει η μεταφορά για την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα(5 mbps down,0.40 up πιανω με ΟΤΕ..) ή τα αρνητικά της υπερβαίνουν τα θετικά?

Ευχαριστώ!

Υ.Γ. ο πρόσθετος χρόνος ομιλίας,όσον αφοράν τα σταθερά,ισχύει και για τα υπεραστικά?

----------


## bobz2335

Σήμερα από το πρωί, δε μπορώ να πάρω τηλέφωνο.  Επίσης δε μπορώ να δεχτώ τηλέφωνα.

Τους τηλεφωνώ στο support desk 2310-480001 και δεν απαντά κανείς.

Ευτυχώς που παίζει το internet.

Γενικά αρκετά προβλήματα και πολύ μέτρια ποιότητα στο τηλέφωνο (μοιάζει να μιλάς από skype).  Απλά το internet (όταν δεν αποσυνδέει), είναι πολύ καλό στα 10 Mb.

----------


## erythreas34

Καλησπερα. Ειχα ξαναγραψει παλαιοτερα ενα ποστ. Χθες μου βαλανε την συνδεση και εκανα μερικα τεστ. Η συνδεση μου ειναι 50/50. Εχει αρκετα γρηγορο Internet οχι σταθερο ομως. Κειμενοταν απο 30-50 αλα τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι 45-50
Εκανα και καποια ping tests οπως ειχα πει οτι θα κανω.
CS:GO 30-40
LoL East 40-45
LoL West 50

Ολα τα τεστ τα εκανα με απευθειας συνδεση του καλοδιου στο pc. Παριγγειλα και το Asus Rt-ac87u που μαλον θα αλαξει λιγο τα ping. Θα ενιμερωσο περετερο οταν ερθει.

Επισεις μπορω και κανω Stream χωρις κανενα προβλημα σε 720 και 1080p. (www.twitch.com/erythreas34 Θα κανω και μερικα τεστ οποις θελει να δει και live τα ping και τις ταχυτητες)

EDIT: Τα ping με Ελλαδα ειναι απεσια. ξεχασα να το πω. Αλλα δεν πρεπει να σας νιαζει αυτο μιας και ολα τα game servers ειναι Βερολινο ή Λονδινο
Επισης συγνωμη για τα ορθογραφικα αλλα δεν εμαθα ποτε να γραφω σωστα  :Razz:

----------


## stelios40

Γεια σας
Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της HCN. Με την πρώτη ματιά βρήκα ενδιαφέρον σε αυτά που λέει. Κάνοντας ένα τηλ. στην εταιρεία μια ευγενική δεσποινίδα μου τα είπε όλα ρόδινα. 
Μένω Καλαμάρια, μου είπε πως εδώ κοντά περνά η γραμμή τους. Έχω σύνδεση του ΟΤΕ με VDSL στα 30 που μου δίνει γύρω στα 25 και φυσικά πληρώνω πολλά περισσότερα από ότι λένε στην HCN. 
Το θέμα είναι αν αξίζει να βάλω αυτή την καλωδιακή σύνδεση που υπόσχονται και πολλά κανάλια στην TV. Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας από εσάς που έχετε συνδεθεί με την HCN. 
Διαβάζοντας το forum βλέπω πως οι ταχύτητες στο internet  είναι κοντά σε αυτές που πληρώνεις. 
Με την TV τι γίνετε; Βλέπεις καλά; Μπορείς να δεις κανάλια με μεγάλη ανάλυση; και πάνω από HD (1920x1080); 
Όταν κάνεις Downloads η TV συνεχίζει να παίζει το ίδιο καλά; Μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε πάνω από μια TV αλλά σε κάθε TV να βλέπουμε διαφορετικό κανάλι; (κάτι που δεν γίνετε αν έχεις αποκωδικοποιητή) 
Με το τηλέφωνο πάνε όλα καλά; 
Κάτι ακόμα... αυτά τα "ping" που είναι σχετικά με την σύνδεση του internet? Είναι καλά να είναι πολλά ή λίγα;  :Thinking:

----------


## cranky

:Welcome: 





> ... αυτά τα "ping" που είναι σχετικά με την σύνδεση του internet? Είναι καλά να είναι πολλά ή λίγα;


Όσο λιγότερα, τόσο καλύτερα.

----------


## antipages

Όλα αυτά που ρωτάς έχουν απαντηθεί δεξιά & αριστερά στο forum. Η υπηρεσία προσφέρει αυτό ακριβώς που υπόσχετε σε πολύ καλή τιμή.
Δηλώνω πολύ ικανοποιημένος και ότι δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δείχνεις διστακτικότητα (κι εγώ έτσι ήμουν) γιατί *δεν* έχεις δεχτεί πολυετή πλύση εγκεφάλου από τα παραδοσιακά ΜΜΕ, καθότι είναι κάτι νέο για τα δεδομένα της περιοχής. Άραγε θα το "ψείριζες" το ίδιο αν αποφάσιζες να πας από τη HOL στη Forthnet; (τροφή για σκέψη)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση επειδή τις ανάγκες σου δεν τις γνωρίζει κάνεις (ίσως ούτε εσύ), αυτό που προτείνω είναι να δοκιμάσεις την υπηρεσία και να κρίνεις μόνος σου. Πιστεύω ότι δε θα το μετανιώσεις.
Με 40€ τέλη σύνδεσης παίρνεις 1 μήνα δωρεάν. Δε δεσμεύεσαι με συμβόλαιο άρα όποτε θέλεις διακόπτεις (έστω και για τους μήνες που θα είσαι στο χωριό).
Επίσης *δεν* επηρεάζεται η υφιστάμενη παροχή, αφού είναι τελείως διαφορετική τεχνολογία.
Περιμένω τις εντυπώσεις σου.

----------


## stelios40

Antipages... με έπεισες Ευχαριστώ!!  :One thumb up: 
Θα πάω για αίτηση... κάπου Χαρίλαου είναι γραφεία τους... θα έχεις εντυπώσεις μου   μόλις το δοκιμάσω   :Smile:

----------


## jim788e

Έκανα την αίτηση τον Νοέμβριο του 2014.
Συνδέθηκα πριν δυο μέρες.
Είμαι στην περιοχή του Αγίου Ιωαννη Καλαμαρια.
Δοκιμαστικά πήρα το 10/1 και έχω κρατήσει την Forthnet και χρησιμοποιο ρουτερ με multiwan.
Σύνδεσα τα καλώδιο στην τηλεόραση και έχω 87 κανάλια μαζί με τα ελληνικά και επειδή το υποστηρίζει η τηλεόραση μου σε κάποια γερμανικά HbbTV.
Γενικά έχουν καλή εικόνα ειδικά τα HD και έχει και ένα κανάλι 3D.
Στα ελληνικά έχει λίγο χαμηλότερη ποιότητα σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη. 
Σκέφτομαι να βάλω κάποιο μικτή η κάτι τέτοιο ώστε να έχω και την DVB-T μαζί.
Το Ίντερνετ πάει πολύ καλά και πιάνω το μάξιμουμ της ονομαστικής ταχύτητας από easybytez με jdownloader. Και φυσικά αν βάλω πολλά αρχεία δουλέψει το load balancer του ρουτερ και κατεβάζω και από της δυο γράμμες.
Τηλέφωνο ακόμα δεν ήρθε θα τους πάρω αύριο γιατί είδα στον ρουτερ δεν έχει κλειδώσει η τηλεφωνία.
Αν όλα πάνε καλά σε κανένα δίμηνο θα κόψω την Forthnet και θα βάλω την 40/4.
Αυτά ήθελα να πω οποίος θέλει κάτι μπορεί να με ρωτήσει.

----------


## stelios40

jim788e.... αφού είσαι διαθέσιμος για ερωτήσεις, ας κάνω μερικές:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

χρησιμοποιώ ρουτερ με multiwan..... τι router είναι αυτό;;;
Όταν κατεβάζει κάποια αρχεία με την foul ταχύτητα... έχεις κάποια διαφορά στην TV;;; έχεις μήπως κοψίματα στην TV;;
Το DVB-T τι είναι;; για να αντιγράφει ταινίες από την TV;; 
Μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε πάνω από μια TV αλλά σε κάθε TV να βλέπουμε διαφορετικό κανάλι; (κάτι που δεν γίνετε αν έχεις αποκωδικοποιητή) 
Όταν βάλεις τηλέφωνο, γράψε αν ακούγετε καλά, αν έχεις κάποια προβλήματα. Από ότι κατάλαβα είναι Voip τηλεφωνία.

----------


## vgiozo

Να απαντήσω εγώ μερικά...

- Η παροχή τηλεοπτικού περιεχομένου δεν επηρεάζεται καθόλου από το διαδίκτυο

- dvb-t είναι το επίγειο ψηφιακό σήμα, τα ψηφιακά κανάλια δλδ της digea και νεριτ. 

Η HCN προσφέρει τηλεοπτικό περιεχόμενο μέσω DVB-C, "καλωδιακή" τηλεόραση δλδ.
Παρόλαυτά, αν συνδέσεις το καλώδιο είτε σε παλιά αναλογική τηλεόραση είτε σε τηλεόραση (ή κάρτα τηλεόρασης υπολογιστή) που υποστηρίζει DVB-T, και πάλι θα πιάσει όλα τα ψηφιακά κανάλια και κάποια γερμανικά.
Τα καλωδιακά είναι πολλά περισσότερα.

- Αυτό που λες για εγγραφή προγραμμάτων από τηλεόραση λέγεται PVR, αλλά δεν δίνεται εξοπλισμός για κάτι τέτοιο. Γενικά η HCN δεν δίνει εξοπλισμό για τη τηλεόραση (σε αντίθεση με forthnet/ote για δορυφορική) γιατί δεν χρειάζεται, το καλώδιο επαρκεί

- Συνδέεσαι καλωδιακά στο δίκτυό τους, που σημαίνει ότι θα σκάψουν για να φέρουν οπτική ίνα μέχρι τη πολυκατοικία σου, εκεί θα εγκαταστήσουν μια μικρή καμπίνα, κι από εκεί θα τραβήξουν ομοαξονικό καλώδιο μέχρι τον όροφο και το διαμέρισμά σου.
Στο καλώδιο αυτό θα μπει διακλαδωτής ώστε να τραβήξεις καλώδιο προς όλα τα δωμάτια/χώρους που χρειάζεσαι τηλεόραση. Για να το πω διαφορετικά, για να έχεις σε ένα χώρο τηλεόραση, θα πρέπει να τραβήξεις καλώδιο από το κεντρικό που θα φέρουν στο διαμέρισμά σου.

Το ρούτερ και το τηλέφωνο μπορούν να είναι μόνο σε ένα σημείο, δεν μπορείς δλδ να μεταφέρεις το ρούτερ από δωμάτιο σε δωματιο, ενώ το τηλέφωνο πρέπει να συνδέεται πάνω στο ρούτερ, οπότε αναγκαστικά τηλέφωνο μπορεί να μπει σε ένα μόνο καθορισμένο σημείο.

Μπορείς να τραβήξεις δλδ καλωδια για τηλεόραση πχ σε τρεις διαφορετικούς χώρους, αλλά το ρούτερ και το τηλεφωνο μπορούν να είναι αποκλειστικά σε έναν και μόνο χώρο.
Οπότε θα πρέπει να είσαι προσεκτικός και να μελετήσεις ακριβώς πού θέλεις να βάλεις κάθε τί.

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, επίσης, θα πρέπει να τρυπηθούν τοίχοι σε κάθε σημείο που θα θέλεις να περάσεις καλώδιο, η εσωτερική καλωδιακή εγκατάσταση είναι ανεξάρτητη και "άχρηστη" για την HCN.

Δεν μπορείς δλδ να συνδέσεις το τηλέφωνο σε μια από τις παλιές μπρίζες...υπάρχει ένας περιορισμός εδώ. Οπότε αν πχ έχεις ένα σταθερό υπολογιστή κι εκεί θέλεις να έχεις τη παροχή ίντερνετ, θα πρέπει στο ίδιο σημείο να βάλεις και το τηλέφωνο (ίσως αξίζει δλδ να επενδύσεις σε μια ασύρματη συσκευή)

Δίνεται ασύρματο ρουτερ κατα τ' άλλα, ώστε να συνδέεσαι από κάθε σημείο του σπιτιού σου στο διαδίκτυο με συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν wifi (φορητοί, έξυπνα τηλέφωνα κτλ)

----------


## atrias

ωραίες οι πληροφορίες ευχαριστούμε

δε ξέρω αν έχει γραφτεί κάπου αλλού αλλά δε βρίσκω πουθενά τη λίστα με τα κανάλια της TV
ούτε στη σελίδα της εταιρίας δεν τα βρήκα

μπορείς να μας πεις τι κανάλια παρέχονται (εκτός της digea)?
και ποια από αυτά έχουν Ελληνικούς/Αγγλικούς υπότιτλους ή Ελληνική/Αγγλική γλώσσα?

----------


## vgiozo

Δεν ξέρω να σου πω σίγουρα, γιατί εγώ έχω μόνο αναλογική τηλεόραση και ψηφιακή κάρτα τηλεόρασης, οπότε πιάνω λίγα.

Είχα βρει όμως μια λίστα των καναλιών εδώ (στα σχόλια), δεν ξέρω αν καλύπτει όλα τα υπάρχοντα, αλλά είναι εκεί στα 80+ 


*Spoiler:*




			ΔΤ
ΔΤ HD
Vouli
MEGA
ANT1
ALPHA
STAR
ETV
ΣΚΑΙ
PIK
m.TV
NIKELODEON PLUS
EGNATIA
EUROPE 1
DION
EXTRA THESS
VERGINA
ART
TIME CHANNEL
XTV
CHANNEL 9
PELLA TV
TV THESSALONIKI
4E
EURO
GNOMI
TV100
-------------
TINYPOP +1
KIX
KIXPOWER
POP
TRUE ENT
CBS REALITY
SCUZZ
FOOD NETWORK
FLAVA
21ST CENT BLISS
CHARTSHOW DANCE
TRUE MOVIES 1
TRUE MOVIES 2
BUZZ MUSIC
THE VAULT
CHART SHOW TV
FOOD NETWORK +1
INFO TV +1
BBC WORLD NEWS
DEUTSCHE WELLE
ZDF HD
ZDF.CULTURE HD
ZDF NEO HD
BEST OF SHOPPING
BLOOMBERG EUROPE TV
CNBC EUROPE
RTL INTRO
RTL 2
RTL TELEVISION
VOX
SUPER RTL
RTL HB NDS
ARTE HD
DAS ERSTE HD
D17
BFM BUSINESS
BFM TV
TV5 MONDE EUROPE
CCTV 9 DOCUMENTARY
FRANCE 24
RUSSIA TODAY
CCTV NEWS
SPORT 1
DMAX
E8 TELEVISION
EBRU TV
TELE 5
FASHION ONE
3SAT HD
KIKA HD
ZD INFO HD
EINFESTIVAL HD ALT
WDR HD KOLN
AL JAZEERA ENG
CUBAVISION INTERNATIONAL
MONTAGNE
NHK WORLD TV
ARIRANG TV
REDERECORD
RT ESP HD
RT HD
HOLIDAY
TRT TURK

----------


## alfagamma

Καλημερα, μολις μετακομισα Τουμπα (Θεσσαλονικη) και σκεφτομαι να μην κανω μεκομιση την γραμμη μου Forthnet, αφου ετσι και αλλιως θα παρω αλλο νουμερο (ημουν Μηχανιωνα).
μια απο τις επιλογες μου ειναι και η HCN, τι λετε αξιζει? απο αυτα που διαβασα μαλλον μπερδευτικα αντι να σχηματισω αποψη....

----------


## djuan1988

> Καλημερα, μολις μετακομισα Τουμπα (Θεσσαλονικη) και σκεφτομαι να μην κανω μεκομιση την γραμμη μου Forthnet, αφου ετσι και αλλιως θα παρω αλλο νουμερο (ημουν Μηχανιωνα).
> μια απο τις επιλογες μου ειναι και η HCN, τι λετε αξιζει? απο αυτα που διαβασα μαλλον μπερδευτικα αντι να σχηματισω αποψη....


Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι ακριβώς; 

Έχει στο δρόμο μπροστά από το σπίτι σου ήδη δίκτυο; 

Αν όχι, θα πρέπει να περιμένεις αρκετούς μήνες μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή σου.

----------


## alfagamma

Δικτυο εχει, και μαλιστα εδω και καιρο, ειμαι στην Πρωτογενους.
το θεμα μου ομως ειναι οτι καποια πραγματα που διαβασα, για αποσυνδεσεις, κακη ποιοτητα τηλεφωνου και κατα διαστηματα χαμηλες ταχυτητες, με φοβισαν...

----------


## antipages

Τα μηνυματα που διαβασες ειναι αρκετα παλια. Σημερα η κατασταση ειχει ομαλοποιηθει. Για να συνδεση πρεπει να γινει εκσκαφη που σημαινει αδειοδοτηση και καθυστερισεις που εξαρτώνται απο δεκαδες θεματα, αρα πρεπει να εχεις υπομονη.
Οσον αφορα τις υπηρεσιες θεωρω οτι ειναι μια δικαιη συμφωνια, το αν σε εξυπηρετουν οι υπηρεσιες της ειναι δικο σου θεμα.

Ειναι σημαντικο να ξερεις οτι μπορεις αν θελεις να κανεις την αιτηση, να συνδεθεις και οποια στιγμη θελεις να παγωνεις τη συνδεση και να τη ξαναενεργοποιεις αμεσα.

----------


## alfagamma

Απ' οτι βλεπω στο προφιλ σου εσυ εισαι στην HCN, εισαι ευχαριστημενος?
αντιμετωπιζεις κανενα απο τα προβληματα που ειχαν γραφει?

----------


## antipages

Φυσικά και αντιμετώπισα στον παρελθόν, ειδικά πριν ένα χρόνο. 
Για την ιστορία θα πω ότι αντίστοιχα προβλήματα αντιμετώπισα το τελευταίο εξάμηνο που ήμουν συνδρομητής στη περιβόητη Forthnet πριν μερικά χρόνια όταν αυτή ανδρωνόταν, άσχετα που εκείνοι δε το παραδέχτηκαν ποτέ.
Αν ψάχνεις κόσμο αγγελικά φτιαγμένο είσαι σε λάθος πλανήτη. Παντού θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα.

Παντός για να απαντήσω ευθέως στην ερώτηση σου, σου λέω ότι εδώ και αρκετό καιρό δεν έχω συναντήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Οπότε μη μασάς, προχωρά.

----------


## alfagamma

οπως ειπα, εκανα αιτηση στην CYTA, αλλα αυτο δεν με ενοχλει, θα κανω και μια αιτηση στην HCN αφου θελω τις γρηγορες ταχυτητες και δεν με πειραζει να εχω 2 γραμμες, ασε που στην HCN δεν θα εχω δεσμευσεις και οποτε δεν χρειαζομαι ταχυτητες θα την κοβω την συνδεση  :Smile:

----------


## iguana

Λόγω ιδιαιτερου προβλήματος εξαιτίας του δρόμου που μένω είχα ακυρώσει την αιτηση που είχα κάνει .μερικούς μήνες μετά με ενημερώνουν ότι το πρόβλημα λύθηκε και μπορώ να συνδεθω αν το επιθυμώ .στο μεταξύ όμως έχω ήδη ανανεώσει την adsl για 2 χρονια...θέλω να ρωτησω μπορώ να διακοψω την adsl χωρίς τέλος διακοπής;(λίγο άσχετο με το τοπικ)
Και δεύτερον αν τις έχω παράλληλα υπάρχει τρόπος να συνδιασω τις δύο γραμμές ώστε να έχω το άθροισμα σαν τελική ταχύτητα; Πχ 6mbit που συνδεομαι με την hol και 10mbit από την hcn σύνολο 16..κάτι διάβασα για broadband bonding αλλά δεν εβγαλα άκρη..

----------


## Hetfield

> Λόγω ιδιαιτερου προβλήματος εξαιτίας του δρόμου που μένω είχα ακυρώσει την αιτηση που είχα κάνει .μερικούς μήνες μετά με ενημερώνουν ότι το πρόβλημα λύθηκε και μπορώ να συνδεθω αν το επιθυμώ .στο μεταξύ όμως έχω ήδη ανανεώσει την adsl για 2 χρονια...θέλω να ρωτησω μπορώ να διακοψω την adsl χωρίς τέλος διακοπής;(λίγο άσχετο με το τοπικ)
> Και δεύτερον αν τις έχω παράλληλα υπάρχει τρόπος να συνδιασω τις δύο γραμμές ώστε να έχω το άθροισμα σαν τελική ταχύτητα; Πχ 6mbit που συνδεομαι με την hol και 10mbit από την hcn σύνολο 16..κάτι διάβασα για broadband bonding αλλά δεν εβγαλα άκρη..


Ποια εταιρια εχεις;
Λιγο δυσκολο να το κοψεις χωρις τελος αποσυνδεσης, εκτος κι αν γινει καμια τροποποιηση ή καποια παραβιαση του συμβολαιου σου με υπαιτιοτητα της εταιριας σου οποτε και θα εχεις δικαιωμα για καταγγελια της συμβασης σου.
Μπορεις να κανεις broadband bonding, εχει και τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα του. Εχει βεβαια και κοστος, που κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν αξιζει, καλυτερα να πληρωσεις τελος αποσυνδεσης και να παρεις μια καλυτερη γραμμη απο HCN παρα να μπεις σε τετοιο λουκι.

----------


## toumpeki

Λοιπόν μετακομίζω και εγώ στη Χαριλάου και σκέφτομαι να βάλω και εγώ HCN. Θέλω να ρωτήσω.. είχε κανείς από εσάς πρόβλημα με την πολυκατοικία για την εγκατάσταση του κουτιού και την καλωδίωση μέχρι το διαμέρισμα;

----------


## Mondler

> Λοιπόν μετακομίζω και εγώ στη Χαριλάου και σκέφτομαι να βάλω και εγώ HCN. Θέλω να ρωτήσω.. είχε κανείς από εσάς πρόβλημα με την πολυκατοικία για την εγκατάσταση του κουτιού και την καλωδίωση μέχρι το διαμέρισμα;


φιλε μου δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα..το εξωτερικο κουτι τους ειναι στο μεγεθος σαν αυτα του φυσικου αεριο και μετα ενα απλο καλωδιο.

----------


## Jim Black

Το δίκτυο της HCN παραμένει ανατολική Θεσ/νίκη; Για εμάς προς τα δυτικά δεν έχει ακόμα τίποτα να υποθέσω ε;

----------


## stelakis1914

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος αν τα λεπτά που προσφέρουν για κλήσεις προς σταθερά τηλέφωνα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και για διεθνείς κλήσεις;

----------


## iguana

καλησπέρα σε όλους
συνδέθηκα και εγώ επιτέλους , δοκιμαστικά  στο 120 για αρχή. Έχω διαπιστώσει μια δυο αποσυνδεσεις για κάποια ώρα τις πρώτες ημέρες λειτουργίας και επίσης το speedtest.net μου δειχνει πολύ διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα κάθε φορά. Πχ μόνο το πρωι νωρις εχω δει 116mbit  τις υπόλοιπες ώρες βλέπω άλλωτε 35 , 70 , 25 μέχρι και 7 κάποια στιγμή. είναι φυσιολογικό να παίζουν έτσι οι τιμές;Συμβαίνει μονο στην 120αρα αυτό , αν έχω πχ 20 θα είναι κολημένο εκεί γύρω πάντα;Η εσωτερική καλωδίωση αν έχει πρόβλημα επηρεάζει και την ταχύτητα η μπορεί να προκαλέσει μόνο αποσυνδέσεις ;
εχω το dlink ρουτερ

----------


## alfagamma

Μετά από πολλές αναβολές, από την πλευρά μου, αφού έχω ΟΤΕ πλέον εδώ και 2-3 μήνες ( την CYTA την έστειλα ειδικά μετά τις 2 απανωτές αυξήσεις) και είμαι ευχαριστημένος, είπα να βάλω παράλληλα και την HCN, οπότε χθες ήρθαν και πέρασαν την εσωτερική καλωδίωση.
μου είπαν ότι θα χρειαστούν περίπου έναν μήνα μέχρι να περάσουν το κουτί και την γραμμή στον δρόμο, οπότε περιμένω (αν και δεν με καίει  :Smile:  ).
ελπίζω σύντομα να έχω νέα να σας μεταφέρω.
Έχω όμως μια απορία για την καλωδιακή τηλεόραση.... πρέπει να την υποστηρίζει η συσκευή μου? μου είπαν ότι αν δεν την υποστηρίζει θα βλέπω μόνο τα ψηφιακά κανάλια και όχι το πακέτο του ASTRA... και πως θα ξέρω αν η τηλεόρασή μου τα υποστηρίζει? είναι μια Phillips με ενσωματωμένο αποκωδικοποιητή το μοντέλο είναι 32PFL8404H και είναι 5-6 χρονών...

----------


## stelakis1914

> Έχω όμως μια απορία για την καλωδιακή τηλεόραση.... πρέπει να την υποστηρίζει η συσκευή μου? μου είπαν ότι αν δεν την υποστηρίζει θα βλέπω μόνο τα ψηφιακά κανάλια και όχι το πακέτο του ASTRA... και πως θα ξέρω αν η τηλεόρασή μου τα υποστηρίζει? είναι μια Phillips με ενσωματωμένο αποκωδικοποιητή το μοντέλο είναι 32PFL8404H και είναι 5-6 χρονών...


Πρέπει η τηλεόραση σου να διαθέτει δέκτη (tuner) DVB-S (όπου S=satelite) για να μπορείς να δεις τα δορυφορικά κανάλια που προσφέρουν. Η δικιά σου δυστυχώς για εσένα δεν διαθέτει για αυτό φρόντισε να έχει η επόμενη που θα πάρεις.

----------


## alfagamma

> Πρέπει η τηλεόραση σου να διαθέτει δέκτη (tuner) DVB-S (όπου S=satelite) για να μπορείς να δεις τα δορυφορικά κανάλια που προσφέρουν. Η δικιά σου δυστυχώς για εσένα δεν διαθέτει για αυτό φρόντισε να έχει η επόμενη που θα πάρεις.


Καταλαβα, αν και υποθετω οτι το μοντελο που ειναι για Ελλαδα δεν το εχει  :Sad: , γιατι απο οτι ειδα στα ευρωπαικα εχει αυτην την δυνατοτητα....
Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.

Ακυρο, δεν το εχει γενικα.... ειναι και παλιο μοντελο, οποτε στην επομενη αγορα θα το προσεξω  :Wink:

----------


## deepbluesky

> Πρέπει η τηλεόραση σου να διαθέτει δέκτη (tuner) DVB-S (όπου S=satelite) για να μπορείς να δεις τα δορυφορικά κανάλια που προσφέρουν.


Γι' αυτο δεν ελαβα ποτε ξεκαθαρη απαντηση οταν ρωτησα για μια λιστα συχνοτητων και καναλιων; 
Οταν διαφημιζει ενας παροχος για καλωδιακη τηλεοραση περιμενω να εκπεμπει σε DVB-C οπως την εχω εδω απο το 2006 και πριν αναλογικα. 
Παντως εφοσον τα τηλεοπτικα τους λαμβανονται δορυφορικα το να τα παρουσιαζουν ως δικα τους ειναι απλως ενα marketing trick καθως μπορει ο καθενας να τα λαμβανει με καθε δεκτη της αγορας και τουλαχιστον ο πελατης δεν περιμενει ως που και αν δει καναλια τα οποια εκπεμπουν χρονια δορυφορικα. Αυτο το προβλημα εχουμε εμεις εδω.

----------


## yiapap

Εγώ πάντως εκδήλωσα ενδιαφέρον από το site τους δύο φορές και με έχουν γράψει εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι. Απορώ γιατί έχουν τη φόρμα εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος αφού μετά δεν επικοινωνούν  :Mad: 
Προφανώς δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο να ξεκινάς έτσι την "επαφή" με έναν πάροχο.

----------


## toumpeki

@alfagamma
Πέρασαν και το καλώδιο μέχρι κάτω;

----------


## alfagamma

> @alfagamma
> Πέρασαν και το καλώδιο μέχρι κάτω;


Ναι το κατεβασαν κατω διπλα στο κουτι του αεριου, και επανω το περασαν ακριβως εκαι που ηθελα.
τωρα περιμενω να ερθουν να σκαψουν (αφου πρωτα παρουν την αδεια απο τον δημο) και μετα θα γινει η συνδεση.

----------


## toumpeki

Υπάρχει όριο στα μέτρα του καλωδίου από το κουτί μέχρι το σπίτι (router);;

----------


## alfagamma

Δεν μου ειπαν κατι τετοιο, αν και ειμαι στον 1ο οροφο αλλα και παλι δεν νομιζω.... γιατι να υπαρχει οριο?
τι θα χρεωσουν δλδ στο "παραπανω" μηκος? μισο ευρω το μετρο?  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Υπάρχει όριο στα μέτρα του καλωδίου από το κουτί μέχρι το σπίτι (router);;


εχώ δει το καλώδιο να πηγαίνει και στον 4ο όροφο. 
Ακόμα περνάνε ενα καλώδιο μέχρι το σημείο που τους λές και απο εκεί βάζουν σπλιτερ και δίνουν ενα για το ρουτερ και ενα για την τηλεόραση.

----------


## karakou

Η τεχνολογια δεν ειναι σαν την dsl να εχει απωλεια απο το καλωδιο. 

Εγω αυτο που αναρωτιεμαι ειναι πως γινεται να μπει το cable modem σε bridge mode απο εμας εφοσον αυτο παιρνει το config του μεσω bootp απο το αλλο ακρο; Δηλαδη το παροχο. Εχω στησει ολοκληρο pc ως router. Σε συνομιλια με τεχνικους της εταιριας(τους πετυχα στο δρομο)μου ειπε οτι γινεται. Προφανως θα γινεται αλλα οχι απο το χρηστη. Αν ξερει κανεις κατι διαφορετικο ας πει καποια πραγματα. Θα με ενδιεφερε να γινω συνδρομητης αν ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοιο. 

Παντως στη περιοχη μου -Μαρτιου στο υψος της πυροσβεστικης -εχει πολλους συνδρομητες η εταιρια, μιας κ ολοι οι παροχοι adsl υστερουν σε mbps.

----------


## sdikr

> Η τεχνολογια δεν ειναι σαν την dsl να εχει απωλεια απο το καλωδιο. 
> 
> Εγω αυτο που αναρωτιεμαι ειναι πως γινεται να μπει το cable modem σε bridge mode απο εμας εφοσον αυτο παιρνει το config του μεσω bootp απο το αλλο ακρο; Δηλαδη το παροχο. Εχω στησει ολοκληρο pc ως router. Σε συνομιλια με τεχνικους της εταιριας(τους πετυχα στο δρομο)μου ειπε οτι γινεται. Προφανως θα γινεται αλλα οχι απο το χρηστη. Αν ξερει κανεις κατι διαφορετικο ας πει καποια πραγματα. Θα με ενδιεφερε να γινω συνδρομητης αν ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοιο. 
> 
> Παντως στη περιοχη μου -Μαρτιου στο υψος της πυροσβεστικης -εχει πολλους συνδρομητες η εταιρια, μιας κ ολοι οι παροχοι adsl υστερουν σε mbps.


Θα πρέπει να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο για να το κάνουν αυτοί (να το γυρίσουν σε bridge)

----------


## karakou

> Θα πρέπει να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο για να το κάνουν αυτοί (να το γυρίσουν σε bridge)


Προφανως ομως επειδη παιρνει ip μεσω dhcp απο Αυστρια το bridge mode που θα εχει το μοντεμ θα ειναι layer 3; Anyway, τεχνικες λεπτομεριες αλλα λιγο που εψαξα το πρωτοκολλο που χρησιμοποιειται στη τεχνολογια καπως ετσι υλοποιειται.

----------


## sdikr

> Προφανως ομως επειδη παιρνει ip μεσω dhcp απο Αυστρια το bridge mode που θα εχει το μοντεμ θα ειναι layer 3; Anyway, τεχνικες λεπτομεριες αλλα λιγο που εψαξα το πρωτοκολλο που χρησιμοποιειται στη τεχνολογια καπως ετσι υλοποιειται.


Είναι κανονικά όπως και με ενα Modem του ΟΤΕ,  η ip είναι λάθος δηλωμένη στην Αυστρία,  κάποιες σελίδες πλέον την δείχνουν σωστά ότι είναι Ελλάδα - Καλαμαριά.

----------


## karakou

> Είναι κανονικά όπως και με ενα Modem του ΟΤΕ,  η ip είναι λάθος δηλωμένη στην Αυστρία,  κάποιες σελίδες πλέον την δείχνουν σωστά ότι είναι Ελλάδα - Καλαμαριά.


Συμφωνοι αν στα adsl modem τρεξεις το setup wizard σε βαζει σε layer 3 bridge mode οπου μπορεις να εχεις προσβαση στο μοντεμ. Αν ομως εισαι τεχνικα επαρκης μπορεις να το βαλεις σε layer 2 bridge mode αφαιρωντας οτι routes εχει και αφηνοντας να τρεχει μονο το ppp επανω στο μοντεμ(που επαρκει για μεταφορα layer 2 frames που κουβαλουν ενθυλακωμενα αλλα πρωτοκολλα π.χ ip). Θελω να πω οτι υπαρχουν adsl μοντεμ/ρουτερ που σε αφηνουν να ανεβασεις δικο σου config.

Υποθετω ειμαι control freak και θελω να ελεγχω καθε layer στο δικτυο μου.

----------


## sdikr

> Συμφωνοι αν στα adsl modem τρεξεις το setup wizard σε βαζει σε layer 3 bridge mode οπου μπορεις να εχεις προσβαση στο μοντεμ. Αν ομως εισαι τεχνικα επαρκης μπορεις να το βαλεις σε layer 2 bridge mode αφαιρωντας οτι routes εχει και αφηνοντας να τρεχει μονο το ppp επανω στο μοντεμ(που επαρκει για μεταφορα layer 2 frames που κουβαλουν ενθυλακωμενα αλλα πρωτοκολλα π.χ ip). Θελω να πω οτι υπαρχουν adsl μοντεμ/ρουτερ που σε αφηνουν να ανεβασεις δικο σου config.


Δεν σε αφήνει κάτι τέτοιο,  την ip στην δίνει μέσω dhcp στην πόρτα 1,  δεν κάνεις εσύ δηλαδή κάποιο ppp sesion

----------


## karakou

> Δεν σε αφήνει κάτι τέτοιο,  την ip στην δίνει μέσω dhcp στην πόρτα 1,  δεν κάνεις εσύ δηλαδή κάποιο ppp sesion


Αυτο λεω κ εγω οτι μπαινει μονο σε layer 3 bridge. Διαβασε προσεκτικα το εξηγω.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτο λεω κ εγω οτι μπαινει μονο σε layer 3 bridge. Διαβασε προσεκτικα το εξηγω.


Ναι αλλά ρωτάς και κάποια άλλα πράγματα, όπως του στυλ πειράζω το config κλπ και σου απαντάω,  κακώς απο ότι φαίνεται

----------


## karakou

> Ναι αλλά ρωτάς και κάποια άλλα πράγματα, όπως του στυλ πειράζω το config κλπ και σου απαντάω,  κακώς απο ότι φαίνεται


Συμφωνουμε οτι ο χρηστης δε μπορει να πειραξει το config του cable modem και οτι μπαινει σε layer 3 bridge mode μονο απο την εταιρεια αν τους το ζητησεις. Ευχαριστω που επιβεβαιωνεις οσα σωστα καταλαβα απο τα rfc του DOCSIS, που λιγο διαβασα. Προφανως ενω ξερεις τεχνικες λεπτομέρειες, δε καταλαβες το υφος των γραφομενων μου και λογικα μιας κ παρελειψα το σωστα πριν το ερωτηματικο. Τα εχει αυτα ο γραπτος λογος, ειδικα σε ενα φορουμ. Κ ασφαλως γνωριζω οτι δε χρειαζεται ppp session απο το aftermarket router, αφου δεν υπαρχει ppp, το ποστ μιλουσε συγκεκριμενα για adsl modem/router και οχι DOCSIS που ειναι αυτα που δινει η HCN. 
Μπραβο στη HCN που προσφερει τετοιες υπηρεσιες σε δυσκολη περιοχη, θα το σκεφτω οταν ληξει το συμβολαιο μου, ειμαι απλα ενας control freak τεχνολογικα πελατης.

----------


## sdikr

> Συμφωνουμε οτι ο χρηστης δε μπορει να πειραξει το config του cable modem και οτι μπαινει σε layer 3 bridge mode μονο απο την εταιρεια αν τους το ζητησεις. Ευχαριστω που επιβεβαιωνεις οσα σωστα καταλαβα απο τα rfc του DOCSIS, που λιγο διαβασα. Προφανως ενω ξερεις τεχνικες λεπτομέρειες, δε καταλαβες το υφος των γραφομενων μου και λογικα μιας κ παρελειψα το σωστα πριν το ερωτηματικο. Τα εχει αυτα ο γραπτος λογος, ειδικα σε ενα φορουμ. Κ ασφαλως γνωριζω οτι δε χρειαζεται ppp session απο το aftermarket router, αφου δεν υπαρχει ppp, το ποστ μιλουσε συγκεκριμενα για adsl modem/router και οχι DOCSIS που ειναι αυτα που δινει η HCN. 
> Μπραβο στη HCN που προσφερει τετοιες υπηρεσιες σε δυσκολη περιοχη, θα το σκεφτω οταν ληξει το συμβολαιο μου, ειμαι απλα ενας control freak τεχνολογικα πελατης.


To  DOCSIS μπορεί να έχει pptp session (ή l2pt),  κάτι που δεν παρέχει η HCN

----------


## karakou

> To  DOCSIS μπορεί να έχει pptp session (ή l2pt),  κάτι που δεν παρέχει η HCN


Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες, επικοινωνησα μαζι τους για καποιες αποριες που ειχα.

----------


## toumpeki

> εχώ δει το καλώδιο να πηγαίνει και στον 4ο όροφο. 
> Ακόμα περνάνε ενα καλώδιο μέχρι το σημείο που τους λές και απο εκεί βάζουν σπλιτερ και δίνουν ενα για το ρουτερ και ενα για την τηλεόραση.


Ρωτάω γιατί έτσι όπως είναι το διαμέρισμα το δικό μου, ο μόνος τρόπος για να μη χρειαστεί να έχω μπερδέματα με τους γείτονες είναι να πάει από πίσω, πάνω στην ταράτσα και μετά σε μένα που είμαι τελευταίο διαμέρισμα στον 3ο. Δεν είναι καλώδιο UTP; Δεν έχει καμία απώλεια ακόμα και στα 40 μέτρα που υπολογίζω εγώ;

Και για να σας προλάβω για τα "μπερδέματα" που είπα, φανταστείτε ότι είπα τυπικά να ενημερώσω τον διαχειριστή για την πρόθεσή μου και μου είπε "μη το κάνεις ακόμα να δω τον κανονισμό της οικοδομής και να ρωτήσω και την εταιρεία διαχείρισης των κοινοχρήστων για το τι προβλέπεται"... γέλασα λίγο και είπα καλά.

----------


## alfagamma

Δλδ υπαρχει περιπτβση αν θελεις να βαλεις αεριο να μην σου επιτρεψουν λογω... κανονισμου? αστεια πραγματα....

----------


## sdikr

> Δλδ υπαρχει περιπτβση αν θελεις να βαλεις αεριο να μην σου επιτρεψουν λογω... κανονισμου? αστεια πραγματα....


Το αέριο είναι διαφορετική περίπτωση, υπάρχει νόμος για αυτό,  για το καλωδιακό δεν υπάρχει

----------


## yiapap

> Δλδ υπαρχει περιπτβση αν θελεις να βαλεις αεριο να μην σου επιτρεψουν λογω... κανονισμου? αστεια πραγματα....


Εξωτερικά δεν μπορείς να βάλεις τίποτε. Εσωτερικά (π.χ. φωταγωγό) εξαρτάται από τον κανονισμό της πολυκατοικίας. Μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις την όδευση των υπολοίπων καλωδιών εφόσων υπάρχουν σωληνώσεις χωρίς άδεια/έγκριση.

Αστεία- ξεαστεία, αυτό είναι το νόμιμο.

----------


## toumpeki

> Εξωτερικά δεν μπορείς να βάλεις τίποτε.


Δηλαδή για να μπει το κουτί της HCN θέλω την άδεια των ενοίκων; Και το καλώδιο δε μπορεί να ανέβει εξωτερικά και από ταράτσα από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει άλλος δρόμος;

----------


## yiapap

> Δηλαδή για να μπει το κουτί της HCN θέλω την άδεια των ενοίκων; Και το καλώδιο δε μπορεί να ανέβει εξωτερικά και από ταράτσα από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει άλλος δρόμος;


Αν το κουτί μπεί εκεί που προβλέπεται δλδ εκί που είναι η είσοδος/κατανεμητής του ΟΤΕ ή τα κουτιά της ΔΕΗ μπορείς. Αν μπει στο πεζοδρόμιο είναι θέμα της HCN. Καλώδια εξωτερικά της πολυκατοικίας δεν μπορούν να μπούν γενικά (δεν επιτρέπεται από την Πολεοδομία) αν είναι εμφανή. Για να μπουν μη προβλεπόμενα αλλά εσωτερικά (δηλαδή από φωταγωγό), ναι, θέλεις  την έγκριση των ιδιοκτητών ή της Γενικής Συνέλευσης.

----------


## antipages

Ρε παιδια διαβαζω για έγκριση των ιδιοκτητών ή της Γενικής Συνέλευσης και τρελενομαι. Δε λεω να γινει η πολυκατοικία τσιρκο Μεντρανο, αλλα ποιος λογικος ανθρωπος θα σου απαγορευσει να περασεις ενα ομοαξονικο καλώδιο απο σημειο που δεν ενονλει και στερεωθει καταλληλα; Κι ας κανει μερικα μετρα παραπανω στην τελικη. Εννωητε οτι θα ακολουθήσεις την όδευση των υπολοίπων καλωδιών εφοσον γίνεται.

Στην τελικη στην οικοδομη κανενας δεν εχει τοποθετητηθει στο μπαλκόνι κληματιστικο, δεν βαλει δορυφορικο πιατο, δεν εχει κρεμασει γλαστρες, δεν διαλεξε διαφορετικο σχεδιο τεντοπανα, δεν εχει αλλαξει τα παλια κουφωματα με νεου τυπου; Ολα αυτα ειναι εξωτερικες παρεμβασεις. Και μη μου πειτε οτι για κατι απο αυτα πηραν τη συναινεση σας; Ας ειμαστε λογικοι και να μην κανουμε αυτα που μας αρεσει να μας κάνουν.

Οσον αφορα για το αεριο η νομοθεσια αφορα διεκολήνσεις στην οδευση του δικτυου στους δρομους και οχι μεσα απο τα σπίτια.

----------


## yiapap

> Ρε παιδια διαβαζω για έγκριση των ιδιοκτητών ή της Γενικής Συνέλευσης και τρελενομαι. Δε λεω να γινει η πολυκατοικία τσιρκο Μεντρανο, αλλα ποιος λογικος ανθρωπος θα σου απαγορευσει να περασεις ενα ομοαξονικο καλώδιο απο σημειο που δεν ενονλει και στερεωθει καταλληλα; Κι ας κανει μερικα μετρα παραπανω στην τελικη. Εννωητε οτι θα ακολουθήσεις την όδευση των υπολοίπων καλωδιών εφοσον γίνεται.
> 
> Στην τελικη στην οικοδομη κανενας δεν εχει τοποθετητηθει στο μπαλκόνι κληματιστικο, δεν βαλει δορυφορικο πιατο, δεν εχει κρεμασει γλαστρες, δεν διαλεξε διαφορετικο σχεδιο τεντοπανα, δεν εχει αλλαξει τα παλια κουφωματα με νεου τυπου; Ολα αυτα ειναι εξωτερικες παρεμβασεις. Και μη μου πειτε οτι για κατι απο αυτα πηραν τη συναινεση σας; Ας ειμαστε λογικοι και να μην κανουμε αυτα που μας αρεσει να μας κάνουν.
> 
> Οσον αφορα για το αεριο η νομοθεσια αφορα διεκολήνσεις στην οδευση του δικτυου στους δρομους και οχι μεσα απο τα σπίτια.


Ρε antipages γιατί επιμένεις;
Για το αέριο υπαρχουν ειδικές πολεοδομικές διατάξεις και μπορεί να περάσει από εμφανή όψη της πολυκατοικίας. Τα κλιματιστικά, τις γλάστρες, τα κουφώματα τα βάζεις στο μπαλκόνι σου δεν τα κοτσάρεις ΕΞΩ από τα όριά σου. Για τα υπόλοιπα θέλεις άδεια ή/και συναίνεση (γρήγορο link)

Eννοείται ότι αν περάσεις από υπάρχουσες σωληνώσεις δεν χρειάζεσαι τίποτε.

----------


## jim788e

> Η τεχνολογια δεν ειναι σαν την dsl να εχει απωλεια απο το καλωδιο. 
> 
> Εγω αυτο που αναρωτιεμαι ειναι πως γινεται να μπει το cable modem σε bridge mode απο εμας εφοσον αυτο παιρνει το config του μεσω bootp απο το αλλο ακρο; Δηλαδη το παροχο. Εχω στησει ολοκληρο pc ως router. Σε συνομιλια με τεχνικους της εταιριας(τους πετυχα στο δρομο)μου ειπε οτι γινεται. Προφανως θα γινεται αλλα οχι απο το χρηστη. Αν ξερει κανεις κατι διαφορετικο ας πει καποια πραγματα. Θα με ενδιεφερε να γινω συνδρομητης αν ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοιο. 
> 
> Παντως στη περιοχη μου -Μαρτιου στο υψος της πυροσβεστικης -εχει πολλους συνδρομητες η εταιρια, μιας κ ολοι οι παροχοι adsl υστερουν σε mbps.


Και εγω σε bridge mode ειναι ο ρουτερ της HCN γιατι εχω OpenWRT router.
σιγουρα ειναι μεγαλη ευκολια ειδικα για Port Forward.

----------


## alfagamma

εχτές ήρθαν και έσκαψαν τον δρόμο, έβαλαν και το κουτί  (διπλα στο κουτί του αεριου) και τώρα περιμένω να έρθουν για την σύνδεση....  :Smile: 


Αυτό είναι το κουτί

----------


## alfagamma

Σημερα το απογευμα με πηραν τελικα τηλεφωνο οτι εγινε η συνδεση!!! (δεν καταλαβα τιποτα, ελειπα στην δουλεια φυσικα αλλα δεν ενοχλησαν κανεναν) και οτι μπορω να περασω απο τα γραφεια τους να παρω το ρουτερ....
εστειλα τον γιο μου, το παρελαβα και μολις ηρθα σπιτι το συνδεσα, ... σε πρωτη φαση δειχνει να δινει (σχεδον) αυτα που λεει:



το μονο κακο ειναι οτι το ρουτερ δεν εχει μεσα τιποτα, ουτε οδηγιες ουτε πληροφοριες ουτε τιποτα, μονο το ρουτερ και τα καλωδια...
οποτε το συνδεσα, αλλα ουτε ξερω που να μπω (στην σελιδα του ρουτερ) για τις ρυθμισεις, ουτε ξερω πως να συνδεσω την τηλεοραση....
θα το ψαξω βεβαια αλλα περιμενα να εχει μεσα στο κουτι "κατι" εστω εναν γρηγορο οδηγο....

----------


## Mondler

Φιλε μου για την τηλεοραση δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι.απλα συνδεσε το 1 καλωδιο που σου αφησαν στην τηλεοραση, κανε αναζητηση καναλιων και ολα καλα.
αμα θελεις να μπεις στο ρουτερ για ρυθμισεις κλπ παρε ενα τηλεφωνο να σου πουνε username και password.

καλο σερφαρισμα  :Smile:

----------


## alfagamma

> Φιλε μου για την τηλεοραση δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι.απλα συνδεσε το 1 καλωδιο που σου αφησαν στην τηλεοραση, κανε αναζητηση καναλιων και ολα καλα.
> αμα θελεις να μπεις στο ρουτερ για ρυθμισεις κλπ παρε ενα τηλεφωνο να σου πουνε username και password.
> 
> καλο σερφαρισμα


Thakns  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -

Σαν να εστρωσε σημερα  :Smile: 
οσο για τον κωδικο του ρουτερ ειναι απλος ... ειναι ο default
User: blank
Pass: admin
 :Wink:

----------


## leots28

Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι σημαντικό..  τον φίλο Alfa-romeo.. 

Γράφεις στη σύνδεση σου FTTH (fiber to the home)..
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η οπτική ίνα έχει μπει μέσα στο σπίτι κάπου?  Ακόμα και στο υπόγειο, θεωρείται FTTH.

Δεν είμαι καν στην περιοχή σας,,  άλλα το θεωρώ μεγάλη αλλαγή,, όχι σαν τεχνολογία, αλλά σαν κίνηση.
Η σαν project όπως το είπε πιο πάνω κάποιος υπεύθυνος της εταιρίας.
Για το cable μιλάω.

Μιας και είναι παλιά κατάσταση..  στη Γερμανία, Βέλγιο, Αγγλία.  και πιο παλιά ακόμα στην Αμερική, κλπ.

Τελικά,,  και να μην αρέσει η σύνδεση σε κάποιον συνδρομητή,,  έχει έρθει οπτική ίνα έξω από το σπίτι του!!
Αποκλείεται να πάει χαμένη..
Και σε ιδιώτη,, και όχι κάποια μεγάλη εταιρία.

Για φανταστείτε το,,  με τους κάγκουρες που κυκλοφορούν στη χώρα μας...

Αυτό με χωρίς δέσμευση ?  μόνο 1 μηνά ?   που το πάτε ???
Μου φαίνεται κάτι καπνίζουνε εκεί στην εταιρία αυτή,,  και είναι πολύ χαρούμενοι..

Δεν υπάρχει αλλού αυτό..  prepaid οπτική ίνα..  !!  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## jim788e

> Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι σημαντικό..  τον φίλο Alfa-romeo.. 
> 
> Γράφεις στη σύνδεση σου FTTH (fiber to the home)..
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η οπτική ίνα έχει μπει μέσα στο σπίτι κάπου?  Ακόμα και στο υπόγειο, θεωρείται FTTH.


θα σου απαντήσω εγώ στο ερώτημα σου.
Στους ιδιώτες που κάνουν απλή σύνδεση (Ασύμμετρη οπτική μόνο στην Ελλάδα γίνεται) η τεχνολογία είναι FTTB

Γιατί η οπτική φτάνει σε ένα κουτί κάτω από το σπίτι-πολυκατοικία και στο ανεβάζουν με ομοαξονικό.
Αν είσαι εταιρία και κάνεις την επαγγελματική  σύνδεση 50/50 100/100 τότε στην ανεβάζουν σπίτι σου.

όσο για το 



> Μου φαίνεται κάτι καπνίζουνε εκεί στην εταιρία αυτή,, και είναι πολύ χαρούμενοι..


είναι το μόνο σίγουρο με την προχειρότητα και τον αντιεπαγγελματισμο που τους διέπει. :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Wink:

----------


## ThReSh

> θα σου απαντήσω εγώ στο ερώτημα σου.
> Στους ιδιώτες που κάνουν απλή σύνδεση (Ασύμμετρη οπτική μόνο στην Ελλάδα γίνεται) η τεχνολογία είναι FTTB
> 
> Γιατί η οπτική φτάνει σε ένα κουτί κάτω από το σπίτι-πολυκατοικία και στο ανεβάζουν με ομοαξονικό.


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν είναι Cable με DOCSIS3?

----------


## jim788e

> Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν είναι Cable με DOCSIS3?


ναι αλλά δεν θυμάμαι μπορει να ειναι και DOCSIS2 γιατί το έχουμε σε bridge τον  Technicolor  και εν τον βλέπω στο δίκτυο μου.
καποιος μπορει να το δει στον Technicolor  που τον εχει κανονικα.

----------


## ThReSh

E δεν το λες FTTB  :Razz:

----------


## ferongr

Γιατί είναι ασύμμετρη η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης (ρητορικό ερώτημα);

----------


## alfagamma

> Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι σημαντικό..  τον φίλο Alfa-romeo.. 
> 
> Γράφεις στη σύνδεση σου FTTH (fiber to the home)..
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η οπτική ίνα έχει μπει μέσα στο σπίτι κάπου?  Ακόμα και στο υπόγειο, θεωρείται FTTH.
> 
> Δεν είμαι καν στην περιοχή σας,,  άλλα το θεωρώ μεγάλη αλλαγή,, όχι σαν τεχνολογία, αλλά σαν κίνηση.
> Η σαν project όπως το είπε πιο πάνω κάποιος υπεύθυνος της εταιρίας.
> Για το cable μιλάω.
> 
> ...





> θα σου απαντήσω εγώ στο ερώτημα σου.
> Στους ιδιώτες που κάνουν απλή σύνδεση (Ασύμμετρη οπτική μόνο στην Ελλάδα γίνεται) η τεχνολογία είναι FTTB
> 
> Γιατί η οπτική φτάνει σε ένα κουτί κάτω από το σπίτι-πολυκατοικία και στο ανεβάζουν με ομοαξονικό.
> Αν είσαι εταιρία και κάνεις την επαγγελματική  σύνδεση 50/50 100/100 τότε στην ανεβάζουν σπίτι σου.
> 
> όσο για το 
> 
> είναι το μόνο σίγουρο με την προχειρότητα και τον αντιεπαγγελματισμο που τους διέπει.


Παιδια, δεν το εψαξα πολυ οσον αφορα το τεχνικο κομματι... σημασια εχει που ειχα τις ταχυτητες (down/up) που ελεγαν και μαλιστα χωρις να επηρεαζει η TV.... τωρα φυσικα την εχω "παγωσει" και περιμενω να ληξει η συνδεση μου με τον ΟΤΕ για να μεταφερω τον αριθμο μου εκει....(αφου ΑΚΟΜΑ ο ΟΤΕ δεν μου παρεχει VDSL...)

----------


## mr_element

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, ας παραθέσω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου!

Περιοχή Θεσσαλονίκη/Καλαμαριά (όχι ότι παίζει καμία σημασία) έκανα αίτηση τελευταίες μέρες Σεπτέμβρη και με ενεργοποίησαν πρώτες μέρες Φλεβάρη. Στην πλευρά της πολυκατοικίας που επέλαξαν να μου βάλουν τον κλωβό υπήρχε ήδη σκαμμένο αυλάκι με την οπτική περασμένη στον δρόμο παρόλα αυτά η σύνδεση άργησε όλους αυτούς τους μήνες - αλλά το κατανοώ μιας και χρειάζεται ειδική άδεια από τον Δήμο την οποία καθυστερεί (ο Δήμος) επίτηδες μερικές φορές ακόμα και για να σπάσεις 5 πλακάκια στο πεζοδρόμιο (όπως στην περίπτωση μου).

Με ειδοποίησαν να πάω να πάρω το router από τα κεντρικά τους πράγμα το οποίο έκανα μέσα στην ίδια ημέρα. Αυτό που λένε πολλοί χρήστες το παρατήρησα από το κατάστημα ακόμα, πρέπει να βελτιώσουν λίγο το επικοινωνιακό τους κομμάτι. Ή (για να μην κατηγορώ μόνο τη μία πλευρά) ίσως εγώ έχω συνηθίσει να με γλείφουν στα υπόλοιπα καταστήματα των γνωστών (adsl) εταιρειών μπας και με δεσμεύσουν για κανένα χρόνο και μου φάνε τα λεφτά... Πάντως όταν ως "άσχετος" χρήστης ρωτάω αυτολεξεί:
_"Υπάρχουν στοιχεία για να συνδεθώ όπως στην ADSL? Παράδειγμα πρέπει να βάλω κάποιο username του στυλ: mrelement@hcn.fiber.com ή κάτι παρεμφερές, μαζί με κάποιο κωδικό?"_, και με κοιτάει σαν εξωγήινος και εν τέλει μου δίνει τα username και password για το web interface του router ενώ πολύ αναλυτικά και ξεκάθαρα δεν ρωτάω για αυτό - τέλος πάντων ίσως η κοπέλα να ήταν κουρασμένη ή καινούρια ή κάτι να της είχε συμβεί να μην είχε πολλή όρεξη - κι εγώ ιδιωτικό τομέα δουλεύω και την καταλαβαίνω δεν έχεις την όρεξη του άλλου (και δεν ειρωνεύομαι).

Συνδέομαι την επόμενη μέρα πρωί πρωί. Το πρώτο πράγμα που παρατήρησα ήταν η πάνω πλευρά του router (Thomson GWT780) ήταν λίγο κιτρινισμένη που σημαίνει πιθανότατα μεταχειρισμένος εξοπλισμός από παλαιό χρήστη που διέκοψε(?). Όχι ότι με πειράζει και αυτό αλλά είπα να είμαι αναλυτικός. Η ταχύτητα είναι αυτή που υπόσχονται στα χαρτιά. Τώρα βλέπω κάτι φίλους πιο επάνω να κάνουν debate για κάτι πρωτόκολλα DOCSIS2 DOCSIS3 και για το αν είναι FTTH , FTTB κτλ - εμένα αυτό δε με πολυενδιαφέρει κι ούτε και τα έψαξα αρκετά μπορώ να πω. Με ενδιαφέρει πως ότι από το να δίνω δεσμευμένος σε συμβόλαιο 20+ ευρώ για *έως* 24 Mbps (κλειδώνω στα 6-7) εδώ έχω 10 σχεδόν πεντακάθαρα και με λιγότερα λεφτά. Και διακοπή όποτε θέλω και τους βγάζω το καπέλο σε αυτό και μπράβο τους με όποιο τρόπο και αν το κάνουν!

Σάββατο μεσημέρι τρώω μια αποσύνδεση από το ίντερνετ για 1-2 ώρες και επανέρχεται "μόνο του"(?)
Κυριακή μεσάνυχτα/Δευτέρα ξημερώματα τρώω ακόμα μία αποσύνδεση από το ίντερνετ (μόνιμη πλέον) την οποία φυσικά και δε μπορούσα να αναφέρω ως τη Δευτέρα λόγω έλειψης 24ωρης τεχνικής υποστήριξης.
Δευτέρα πρωί με ένα τηλεφώνημα στην τεχνική υποστήριξη και μιλώντας με το παλικάρι που έχουν εκεί ο οποίος είναι ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ήρεμος και φιλικός και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ αποκαταστάθηκε η "βλάβη" μου - βέβαια δεν έμαθα ποτέ τι βλάβη είχα.
Πέμπτη βράδυ/Παρασκευή ξημερώματα και πάλι τρώω μια αποσύνδεση από το ίντερνετ (επίσης μόνιμη) την οποία πλέον επιδιόρθωσε ένα συνεργείο το οποίο ανέβηκε πάνω και κάτι άλαξε στις συνδέσεις των καλωδίων μου - και πάλι δεν έμαθα ακριβώς τι βλάβη είχα.

Επιγραματικά, για παιχνίδια τα οποία παίζω online καλή απόκριση έχω πέσει περίπου 10-15ms σε όλα. Ταχύτητες για τα 10Mbps που πήρα πιάνω το θεωρητικό μέγιστο σε ταχύτητα download/upload. Όταν δε πέφτει ανεξήγητα είναι σταθερή - δεν υπάρχουν διακυμάνσεις. 
Αν πέσει και είναι καθημερινή και ώρα εργασίας κάποιος θα το φροντίσει - αν δεν είναι ώρα εργασίας περιμένεις την επόμενη πρωινή. Αν είναι Σαββατοκύριακο *κλάψε*. Πολύ θετικά η _τιμή_, και η _μη-δέσμευση_. Γενικά θα βαθμολογήσω με ένα 7/10 για την πρωτοβουλία, την προσπάθεια, την πρόθεση και την παροχή (των όποιων) υπηρεσιών. Περιμένω η υποστήριξη (και ειδικά η τεχνική) να γίνει καλύτερη - τουλάχιστον ας ξεκινήσουν με κάτι που αγγίζει τα όρια του 24ωρου.

Φιλικά!

----------


## antipages

Τα τεχνικά θέματα είναι προτιμότερο να αποστέλλονται με email στο support@hcn.gr δίνοντας συγκεκριμένα  στοιχειά πχ ώρα / διάρκεια αποσύνδεσης κ.α.
Το να υπάρχει τηλεφωνήτρια για τη καταγραφή του αιτηματος στις 3 τα ξημερώματα το βρίσκω εντελώς άχρηστο, ακόμα και στον ΟΤΕ τα τεχνικά θέματα (πέραν του reset στο router) λύνονται σε 1-2 εργάσιμες.

----------


## jim788e

Το ταξίδι κάπου εδώ τελειώνει...
Έβαλα πριν 2 χρόνια HCN στην περιοχή της καλαμαριάς.

Είχαμε καλές και κακές μέρες αλλά κυρίως κακές με αποτέλεσμα όλο φασαρίες και κακομούτσουνες τηλεφωνήτριες.
Τα παιδιά από το τεχνικό τμήμα είναι ήρωες γιατί και προσπαθούν με περιορισμένα μέσα και προσωπικό. Όσες φόρες κατάφερα να τους βρω με εξυπηρέτησαν όσο μπορούσαν.
Συμπεράσματα :

Για απλή χρήση ίντερνετ είναι μια καλή λύση λόγω οικονομικού και ειδικά στην ταχύτητα των 10Mbit.
Αν δεν θες συμβόλαια είναι για σένα.
Αν θες δωρεάν κανάλια είναι για σένα.

Αν όμως ζητας σταθερότητα και επιδόσεις μάλλον δεν είναι για σένα.
Αν θέλεις τηλέφωνο σταθερό με δωρεάν χρόνο μαζί με ίντερνετ σε καλή τιμή δεν είναι για σένα.(χάνονται και κλήσεις κάποιες φορές επειδή είναι με προώθηση)
Αν εισαι χρήστης με απαιτησεις (Streaming,Skype,Remote management) δεν ειναι για σενα.
Αν εχεις Cosmote τελειο σημα , Vodafon full σήμα δεν ειναι για σένα .

θα μπορούσα να γράφω ατελείωτες ώρες για παράπονα αλλά θα τους δώσω τον χρόνο τους να αναπτύξουν την εταιρία και να βελτιώσουν τα λάθη τους.
Μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα παραμένει η σταθερότητα της γραμης και τα Timeouts ειδικά τα πρωινά και τα ΣΚ για μένα που ειμαι advance user δεν δέχομαι 
τέτοια θέματα και ειδικά να χάνω κλήσεις λόγω αποσυνδέσεων στο COSMOTE Τέλειο σήμα.

Έκανα αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ με την νέα προσφορά τους στα 27.90 VDSL 30Mbit με 250 σταθερά και 30 κινητά.
θα τους κρατήσω για την ομαλή μετάβαση.

Στο μέλλον επιφυλάσσομαι να τσεκάρω την εξέλιξη.

----------


## yiapap

> Αν εισαι χρήστης με απαιτησεις (Streaming,Skype,Remote management) δεν ειναι για σενα.


Eπειδή αναμένω την 50/50 μπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την παράθεση;
Όλοι λένε ότι οι γραμμές τους έχουν χαμηλό latency (λογικό λόγω οπτικής). Τι είναι αυτό που αποτελεί αρνητικό παράγοντα;

----------


## sdikr

> Eπειδή αναμένω την 50/50 μπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την παράθεση;
> Όλοι λένε ότι οι γραμμές τους έχουν χαμηλό latency (λογικό λόγω οπτικής). Τι είναι αυτό που αποτελεί αρνητικό παράγοντα;


Προσωπικά δεν είχα κάποιο θέμα

----------


## jim788e

> Eπειδή αναμένω την 50/50 μπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την παράθεση;
> Όλοι λένε ότι οι γραμμές τους έχουν χαμηλό latency (λογικό λόγω οπτικής). Τι είναι αυτό που αποτελεί αρνητικό παράγοντα;


Λοιπόν επειδή εσύ βάζεις την λεγόμενη επαγγελματική δεν ξέρω αν έχει διαφορά.
Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα κακοστημενου δικτύου (σε επίπεδο δρομολογήσεων) γιατί κάθε φορά που έκαναν αναβάθμιση κάτι, αποσταθεροποιούταν η γραμμή και οχι εμένα μονο αλλα και γειτόνων.

Τα* στιγμιαία disconnect* (δεν "πέφτει" όπως η DSL) που για έναν νορμάλ χρήστη σπάνια γίνονται αντιληπτά αλλά σε έναν ποιο προχωρημένο είναι κουραστικό.

Τρανταχτό παράδειγμα είναι το COSMOTE ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ που δημιουργεί ipsec tunnel με την διεύθυνση segw1.cosmotemyview.gr.
Αν την ωρα που σε καλούνε γίνει στιγμιαίο disconnect χάνετε αυτή η σύνδεση και το κινητό σου φαίνεται κλειστό. Κατι παρόμοιο γίνεται όταν μιλάς στο κινητό τότε πέφτει η κλήση.
Με forthnet παλια δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα απο τοτε που εβαλα HCN ειχα θεματα πχ οι IP εμφανιζοταν αυστριακες και ετρωγε ban απο την cosmote.
Παλεψα πολυ με τεχνικους για να δουλεψε και στην HCN και στην Cosmote . Αργότερα  άρχισα να χάνω κλήσεις που είναι σπαστικό λόγω δουλειάς.
Θες να γελάσεις??????? :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Σημερα με πηρε η HCN να με ρωτηση αν έκανα φορητοτητα...και φυσικά την έχασα την κλήση επειδή πρωινές ώρες έχουμε τα ποιο πολλά προβλήματα όπως και τα ΣΚ.


Συνοψίζοντας έχω να πω ότι όταν είχα ίντερνετ σε θέμα ταχύτητας *πάντα είχα τα 20 που πλήρωνα* δεν εχω παραπονο αλλα το θεμα σταθεροτητας λογω απομακρυσμενης εργασιας δεν μπορω να συνεχισω.

Αρχικα θα την κατεβασω σε 10 για να την εχω εφεδρικη τον πρωτο μηνα και μετα θα την διακοψω οριστικα.
Ελπιζω στο Μελλον να βελτιωσουν αυτα τα θεματα οπως και της εποικοινωνιας και ισως επανελθω.
Προς το παρον VDSL OTE και βλεπουμε...

----------


## cinemusic

Εχω δει πολλες φορες στο facebook κοινοποιήσεις τις συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας και τελευταίως το σκεφτομαι αφου όπως αναφέρουν σε αρκετές από τις κοινοποιήσεις τους εχουν τελειώσει το δίκτυο του στην περιοχη της Μοναστηριού ( η οικοδομή που μενω είναι μολις 20 μετρα από τον κεντρικό δρομο).
Διαβαζοντας τις απόψεις σας προσπαθώ να καταλήξω σε θετικη η αρνητική άποψη και θα ελεγα πως τελικά μετα τον πρωτο ενθουσιασμό ,μάλλον προς το αρνητικό κλεινω.
Ισως και να κατάλαβα λαθος αφου δεν με βοηθούν οι τεχνικες ορολογιες αλλα από την άλλη οι συχνες διακοπές που διαβαζω από αρκετους και η ελλείπει τεχνικη υποστήριξη , με αποθαρρύνουν .

Εγω ενδιαφέρομαι να εχω ταχύτητες επιπέδου  vdsl ( που δυστυχώς ακομα δεν εχω στην περιοχη μου) για χρηση υπηρεσιών streaming ( 1080 και 4K ) και τηλεφωνία εφοσον διατίθεται ( η τηλεοραση δεν με αποσχολει)
Θα μπορω να καλυφθώ η δεν συνιστάται για τετοια χρηση;
Επισης  δεν μπορω να καταλάβω πως θα βαλουν καλωδιο μεχρι το διαμέρισμα μου;
Βρισκομαι στον  5ο οροφο και η εγκατάσταση εξωτερικά ειμαι βέβαιος πως θα μου απαγορευθεί .
Συνεπώς αν υποθέσουμε πως φέρνουν την οπτικη ως την πόρτα της οικοδομής  από εκει μπορει να ανεβεί με άλλο τροπο η θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ο χαλκος της εγκατάστασης;
Τελος τι εννοούμε όταν λεμε Ασύμμετρη ταχύτητα σύνδεσης;

----------


## Mondler

> Εχω δει πολλες φορες στο facebook κοινοποιήσεις τις συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας και τελευταίως το σκεφτομαι αφου όπως αναφέρουν σε αρκετές από τις κοινοποιήσεις τους εχουν τελειώσει το δίκτυο του στην περιοχη της Μοναστηριού ( η οικοδομή που μενω είναι μολις 20 μετρα από τον κεντρικό δρομο).
> Διαβαζοντας τις απόψεις σας προσπαθώ να καταλήξω σε θετικη η αρνητική άποψη και θα ελεγα πως τελικά μετα τον πρωτο ενθουσιασμό ,μάλλον προς το αρνητικό κλεινω.
> Ισως και να κατάλαβα λαθος αφου δεν με βοηθούν οι τεχνικες ορολογιες αλλα από την άλλη οι συχνες διακοπές που διαβαζω από αρκετους και η ελλείπει τεχνικη υποστήριξη , με αποθαρρύνουν .
> 
> Εγω ενδιαφέρομαι να εχω ταχύτητες επιπέδου  vdsl ( που δυστυχώς ακομα δεν εχω στην περιοχη μου) για χρηση υπηρεσιών streaming ( 1080 και 4K ) και τηλεφωνία εφοσον διατίθεται ( η τηλεοραση δεν με αποσχολει)
> Θα μπορω να καλυφθώ η δεν συνιστάται για τετοια χρηση;
> Επισης  δεν μπορω να καταλάβω πως θα βαλουν καλωδιο μεχρι το διαμέρισμα μου;
> Βρισκομαι στον  5ο οροφο και η εγκατάσταση εξωτερικά ειμαι βέβαιος πως θα μου απαγορευθεί .
> Συνεπώς αν υποθέσουμε πως φέρνουν την οπτικη ως την πόρτα της οικοδομής  από εκει μπορει να ανεβεί με άλλο τροπο η θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ο χαλκος της εγκατάστασης;
> Τελος τι εννοούμε όταν λεμε Ασύμμετρη ταχύτητα σύνδεσης;


Θα σου απαγορεψουν να περαστει ενα απλο καλωδιο εξωτερικα μεχρι το μπαλκονι σου???
Οχι δεν γινεται με τον υπαρχον χαλκο παντως να γινει η συνδεση.

----------


## antipages

Αν πεσεις σε στραβο γειτωνα γενικα ειναι προβλημα, αλλα υπαρχουν λυσεις.
Δοκιμασε να περασεις το καλωδιο σε μη εμφανη προσοψη του κτιριου (κατα προτιμηση παραλληλα με τις σωληνες αεριου) που δε θα δημιουργει μεγαλο προβλημα και φροντισε να ειναι καλα στερεωμενο. Εν αναγκη ανελαβε το εχτρα κοστος μιας μια ποιο ακριβης τεχνικης λύσης. Μην ζητησεις εγκριση απο την οικοδομη εκτος αν ειναι εντελως απαραιτητο ή αν υπάρχει καταστατικο που το προβλέπει ρητα. Γενικα κρατησε χαμηλους τονους και μη κοντραρεις. Αργα ή γρηγορα καποιος ακομα γειτωνας θα χρειαστει να κανει μια παρομοια επέμβαση και τοτε θα ειναι πιο ευκολο και για σενα.

----------


## cinemusic

Ισως η λυση με το καλωδιο διπλα στις σωληνες αεριου να πιασει θα δω.
Εν τω μεταξύ παρατηρώ πως ακομα και για ενημέρωση ειναι δύσκολη η επικοινωνια.
Η κοπελα που απαντα δεν φαίνεται να γνωριζει πολλα και απο την συνομιλία που ειχαμε δεν ειχε ιδιαίτερο κουραγιο στο να απαντά.


> Θα σου απαγορεψουν να περαστει ενα απλο καλωδιο εξωτερικα μεχρι το μπαλκονι σου???
> Οχι δεν γινεται με τον υπαρχον χαλκο παντως να γινει η συνδεση.





> Αν πεσεις σε στραβο γειτωνα γενικα ειναι προβλημα, αλλα υπαρχουν λυσεις.
> Δοκιμασε να περασεις το καλωδιο σε μη εμφανη προσοψη του κτιριου (κατα προτιμηση παραλληλα με τις σωληνες αεριου) που δε θα δημιουργει μεγαλο προβλημα και φροντισε να ειναι καλα στερεωμενο. Εν αναγκη ανελαβε το εχτρα κοστος μιας μια ποιο ακριβης τεχνικης λύσης. Μην ζητησεις εγκριση απο την οικοδομη εκτος αν ειναι εντελως απαραιτητο ή αν υπάρχει καταστατικο που το προβλέπει ρητα. Γενικα κρατησε χαμηλους τονους και μη κοντραρεις. Αργα ή γρηγορα καποιος ακομα γειτωνας θα χρειαστει να κανει μια παρομοια επέμβαση και τοτε θα ειναι πιο ευκολο και για σενα.



Παδια σε ποιες περιοχες ειστε συνδρομητές;
Τελικως για εσας ηταν πετυχημένη η επιλογη η ειναι πόλεμος νεύρων.

----------


## Mondler

> Ισως η λυση με το καλωδιο διπλα στις σωληνες αεριου να πιασει θα δω.
> Εν τω μεταξύ παρατηρώ πως ακομα και για ενημέρωση ειναι δύσκολη η επικοινωνια.
> Η κοπελα που απαντα δεν φαίνεται να γνωριζει πολλα και απο την συνομιλία που ειχαμε δεν ειχε ιδιαίτερο κουραγιο στο να απαντά.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Παδια σε ποιες περιοχες ειστε συνδρομητές;
> Τελικως για εσας ηταν πετυχημένη η επιλογη η ειναι πόλεμος νεύρων.


Φτανω σε λιγο τον 3ο χρονο και δεν το μετανιωσα καθολου.
Ειμαι Α.Τουμπα κοντα στο ΙΚΑ στην Λαμπρακη.

----------


## cinemusic

> Φτανω σε λιγο τον 3ο χρονο και δεν το μετανιωσα καθολου.
> Ειμαι Α.Τουμπα κοντα στο ΙΚΑ στην Λαμπρακη.


Ποιο πακέτο έχεις φίλε μου;

----------


## Mondler

> Ποιο πακέτο έχεις φίλε μου;


ξεκινησα με 120/8 για 1 χρονο, μετα πηγα σε 50/50 και εδω και μια βδομαδα στο 60/20.

----------


## cinemusic

Το σκεφτομαι λογω ότι θελω να παιξω με streaming υπηρεσίες όπως Netflix και Kodi ( δηλαδή video 1080 με εξακαναλο ηχο)

Οι ταχυτητες από ότι διαβαζω είναι οκ , αλλα θα τα καταφέρω η το Ping με HCN δεν αρκει;

----------


## Skyliner

> Το σκεφτομαι λογω ότι θελω να παιξω με streaming υπηρεσίες όπως Netflix και Kodi ( δηλαδή video 1080 με εξακαναλο ηχο)
> 
> Οι ταχυτητες από ότι διαβαζω είναι οκ , αλλα θα τα καταφέρω η το Ping με HCN δεν αρκει;


Το ping time μπορει να ειναι προβλημα για on-line gaming αλλα σε τι επηρεαζει το netflix?

----------


## antonisboy

Καλησπέρα και από έμενα.
Να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Με ποιον cable modem/router μπορούμε να κάνουμε αντικατασταση το technicolor tc7200;;

----------


## antipages

Απαντηση δε θα βρεις εδω. Στειλε email στην εταιρεια και εξηγησε τι ακριβως θελεις να κανεις. Γιατι ομως θελεις να το αντικαταστησεις;

----------


## mr_element

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, χρήστης HCN για σχεδόν ένα χρόνο - και πολλάκις έχω διατυπώσει (και εδώ) το πόσο ευχαριστημένος είμαι. Έχω το πακέτο 40/4 από τα DOCSIS προγράμματα και οι άνθρωποι (αν εξαιρέσεις το μη-24-ωρο support) είναι υπέροχοι στην περιοχή της Καλαμαριάς.

Ήρθε η ώρα λοιπόν που πρέπει κι εγώ να μετακομίσω και στην περιοχή που πάω (κέντρο - Αγ. Δημητρίου) θα ήθελα να βάλω και πάλι HCN. Αυτή τη φορά ψήνομαι να δοκιμάσω τα προγράμματα FIBER που έχει στο site η εν λόγω εταιρεία και μου τράβηξε την προσοχή αυτό με τα 60/20. Καλύτερο από VDSL φαίνεται, όλες οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ στο κέντρο είναι φορτωμένες έτσι κι αλλιώς και στα λεφτά βγαίνει το ίδιο (με εξαίρεση το τηλέφωνο που δε με ενδιαφέρει). Παρατήρησα όμως κάποιες λεπτομέρειες και θέλω τα σχόλια σας.




> Το τέλος εγκατάστασης των 40€ περιλαμβάνει παροχή router 1Gbps port.


Αν κάποιος το έχει και μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει. Το FIBER router που δίνουν έχει *ΜΟΝΟ* ένα port ethernet? Γιατί από την διατύπωση αυτό καταλαβαίνω.




> Προαιρετικές πρόσθετες χρεώσεις:
> TEL + WiFi ........................ 20 € ( εφάπαξ κόστος )
> TEL + WiFi + TV ............... 30 € ( εφάπαξ κόστος )


Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω το τηλέφωνο δε με ενδιαφέρει...
Αλλά τι εννοούν *WIFI*? Θα τολμήσω να κάνω μια υπόθεση (ίσως πολύ άτοπη και χαζή) και να πω ότι με τα 40€ το router που παίρνεις δεν υποστηρίζει τοπικό WIFI lan ενώ με επιπλέον 20€ σου δίνουν άλλο που υποστηρίζει? Και αν η υπόθεση μου είναι σωστή τότε τι με εμποδίζει από το να βάλω ένα δεύτερο (δικό μου) router που υποστηρίζει WIFI πάνω στην 1Gbps port του δικού τους? Κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει σίγουρα σωστά!

Τέλος κάτι γενικό, αυτή τη στιγμή στο πρόγραμμα DOCSIS που έχω η HCN μου δίνει *ΚΑΙ* τηλεόραση μέσω του καλωδίου που μου εγκατέστησαν. Στο καινούριο σπίτι που πηγαίνω έχει ήδη ένα καλώδιο κεραίας (το συμβατικό που έχει κάθε σπίτι) και ξέρω ότι μπορεί να κουμπώσει πάνω στην τηλεόραση μου. Αξίζει να πάρω την τηλεόραση με τα 30€ πακέτο FIBER? Κερδίζω κάτι σε ποιότητα σήματος/εικόνας ?

Οι γνώστες των τεχνολογιών και των πακέτων τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ!
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## ariadgr

Στείλε ενα mail στην εταιρία να σου διευκρινίσουν αυτές τις ασάφειες με τις χρεώσεις και τι ακριβώς παρέχεται (πόσες θύρες ethernet, αν το wifi χρεώνεται extra). Οι υπόλοιποι τι μπορούμε να σου πούμε, για το τι μπορεί να εννοεί αυτός που έγραψε με αυτό τον τρόπο τον τιμοκατάλογο...

----------


## mr_element

Μετά από επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους για τις υπηρεσίες FIBER έμαθα τα εξής.

Με το τέλος εγκατάστασης των 40€ λαμβάνεις τον εξοπλισμό (για χάρη συνεννόησης θα το αποκαλώ "FIBER-ROUTER" δε ξέρω αν υφίσταται ο όρος) ο οποίος είναι ένα fiber-router με (μάλλον) 2 ethernet ports του 1 Gbps. Το εν λόγω router ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζει WiFi για σύνδεση ασύρματων συσκευών όπως λαπτοπ, τάμπλετ, κινητά κτλ.

Με τα 20€ (εφάπαξ κόστος - που για τους πιο μικρούς σε ηλικία που διαβάζουν αυτή την απάντηση θα πει, τα πληρώνεις μία φορά και τέλος) παίρνεις υπηρεσία τηλεφώνου (η οποία χρεώνεται βάσει του τιμοκαταλόγου τους) και WiFi εξοπλισμό (δεν διευκρινίστηκε αν είναι άλλο router ή αν το αρχικό το υποστηρίζει εξ αρχής και απλά με κάποιο τρόπο στο "ξεκλειδώνουν").

Σε ερώτηση μου *"Και τι με εμποδίζει εμένα από το να συνδέσω πάνω στο ένα Ethernet port ένα συμβατικό router με δυνατότητα WiFi και να εξυπηρετούμαι έτσι, αποφεύγοντας την χρέωση"* η απάντηση ήταν ότι *"Το fiber-router δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σε bridge mode αλλά μπορώ να συνδέσω το δικό μου router ως access point."*. 

_Σε αυτό το σημείο να τονίσω ότι οι δικτυακές μου γνώσεις είναι για τα μπάζα οπότε αυτή την απάντηση δε την κατάλαβα και δε μπορώ να την ερμηνεύσω - ίσως αν googl-άρω λίγο bridge / access point και διαβάσω τι κάνει τι να καταλάβω αν τελικά μπορώ ή δε μπορώ να έχω WiFi ανέξοδα._

Τέλος όσον αφορά στην τηλεόραση, η HCN απλά παρέχει κάποια εξτρά κανάλια που είναι ανοιχτά (φαντάζομαι εννοεί DeutscheWelle κτλ - όχι συνδρομητικά) και ουδεμία διαφορά υπάρχει στην ποιότητα μεταξύ των υπολοίπων ελληνικών (ANT1(HD), STAR(HD) κτλ.) τα οποία μπορούμε να πάρουμε από την κανονική μας κεραία με το κλασικό ομοαξονικό καλώδιο που όλοι έχουμε σπίτια μας.

Αυτά από εμένα!
Φιλικά

----------


## sdikr

> Μετά από επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους για τις υπηρεσίες FIBER έμαθα τα εξής.
> 
> Με το τέλος εγκατάστασης των 40€ λαμβάνεις τον εξοπλισμό (για χάρη συνεννόησης θα το αποκαλώ "FIBER-ROUTER" δε ξέρω αν υφίσταται ο όρος) ο οποίος είναι ένα fiber-router με (μάλλον) 2 ethernet ports του 1 Gbps. Το εν λόγω router ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζει WiFi για σύνδεση ασύρματων συσκευών όπως λαπτοπ, τάμπλετ, κινητά κτλ.
> 
> Με τα 20€ (εφάπαξ κόστος - που για τους πιο μικρούς σε ηλικία που διαβάζουν αυτή την απάντηση θα πει, τα πληρώνεις μία φορά και τέλος) παίρνεις υπηρεσία τηλεφώνου (η οποία χρεώνεται βάσει του τιμοκαταλόγου τους) και WiFi εξοπλισμό (δεν διευκρινίστηκε αν είναι άλλο router ή αν το αρχικό το υποστηρίζει εξ αρχής και απλά με κάποιο τρόπο στο "ξεκλειδώνουν").
> 
> Σε ερώτηση μου *"Και τι με εμποδίζει εμένα από το να συνδέσω πάνω στο ένα Ethernet port ένα συμβατικό router με δυνατότητα WiFi και να εξυπηρετούμαι έτσι, αποφεύγοντας την χρέωση"* η απάντηση ήταν ότι *"Το fiber-router δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σε bridge mode αλλά μπορώ να συνδέσω το δικό μου router ως access point."*. 
> 
> _Σε αυτό το σημείο να τονίσω ότι οι δικτυακές μου γνώσεις είναι για τα μπάζα οπότε αυτή την απάντηση δε την κατάλαβα και δε μπορώ να την ερμηνεύσω - ίσως αν googl-άρω λίγο bridge / access point και διαβάσω τι κάνει τι να καταλάβω αν τελικά μπορώ ή δε μπορώ να έχω WiFi ανέξοδα._
> ...


Με ενα άλλο router ή ενα AP θα κάνεις την δουλειά σου χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Λόγω του ότι δεν μπαίνει σε Bridge απλά θα έχεις να κάνεις με dual nat στην περίπτωση που το συνδέσεις μέσω του wan port του router

----------


## Jim Black

Το πρόβλημα με την HCN είναι ότι η επέκταση του δικτύου της γίνεται με τόσο αργούς ρυθμούς (χωρίς να έχει προφανώς την ευθύνη πάντα αυτή) που για εμάς που είμαστε δυτική Θεσσαλονίκη βλέπω πιο γρήγορα να έρχεται το μετρό κατά δω παρά αυτή.

----------


## atrias

στα δυτικά δες μήπως σε εξυπηρετεί η inalan

----------


## smitfraud

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Το σπίτι που μένω έχει δύο γραμμές για τηλέφωνο σε κάθε δωμάτιο. Οι γραμμές για τηλέφωνου είναι upd cat-5e ή 6 (ρώτησα και έμαθα). Οι μπρίζες τοίχου του τηλεφώνου είναι "χοντρές" δηλαδή για οκτώ καλώδια μέσα τους, δηλαδή κάνουν και για internet. Όλες οι upd γραμμές (για τηλέφωνο-internet), από τα δωμάτια συγκεντρώνονται σε ένα κουτί (ευμεγέθες θα έλεγα) και εκεί (στο κουτί) φτάνει η γραμμή τηλεφώνου που έρχεται από το ισόγειο. 
Θα ήθελα αν ρωτήσω : 
αν έρθει η γραμμή από την Hcn μέχρι το κουτί και εκεί μπεί το router της hcn, θα μπορέσω μιά γραμμή upd να την συνδέσω με το router (ώστε να πάει η συσκευή τηλεφώνου σε ένα δωμάτιο) και μιά άλλη γραμμή upd να την συνδέσω με το router (ώστε να πάει ο υπολογιστής σε ένα άλλο δωμάτιο)? 
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## sdikr

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
> Το σπίτι που μένω έχει δύο γραμμές για τηλέφωνο σε κάθε δωμάτιο. Οι γραμμές για τηλέφωνου είναι upd cat-5e ή 6 (ρώτησα και έμαθα). Οι μπρίζες τοίχου του τηλεφώνου είναι "χοντρές" δηλαδή για οκτώ καλώδια μέσα τους, δηλαδή κάνουν και για internet. Όλες οι upd γραμμές (για τηλέφωνο-internet), από τα δωμάτια συγκεντρώνονται σε ένα κουτί (ευμεγέθες θα έλεγα) και εκεί (στο κουτί) φτάνει η γραμμή τηλεφώνου που έρχεται από το ισόγειο. 
> Θα ήθελα αν ρωτήσω : 
> αν έρθει η γραμμή από την Hcn μέχρι το κουτί και εκεί μπεί το router της hcn, θα μπορέσω μιά γραμμή upd να την συνδέσω με το router (ώστε να πάει η συσκευή τηλεφώνου σε ένα δωμάτιο) και μιά άλλη γραμμή upd να την συνδέσω με το router (ώστε να πάει ο υπολογιστής σε ένα άλλο δωμάτιο)? 
> Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


Υποθέτω μιλάς για Utp,   ναι θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις

----------


## smitfraud

sdikr, καλημέρα και σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση σου. Ναι εννοούσα το utp καλώδιο, αλλά σαν σχετικός με το θέμα και λόγω τελευταίου στη σειρά στο παιχνίδι του χαλασμένου τηλεφώνου το μετέτρεψα σε upd (smiles).
Στην αίτηση συνδρομής η hcn δεξιά πάνω στις κατηγορίες  Speedy, Speedy plus, warpspeed από κάτω γράφει "το τέλος εγκατάστασης των 40ε περιλαμβάνει το παροχή μιας τηλεφωνικής γραμμής και την παροχή καλωδιακής tv.
Πιό κάτω, κάτω από τις κατηγορίες "Fiber" γράφει "το τέλος... περιλαμβάνει παροχή router... επιλογή τηλεφωνίας, wifi & tv προσφέρονται ..."

ερωτήματα: 
-Μήπως στις κατηγορίες των "απλών speedy" το τηλέφωνο μπαίνει μόνο σαν wifi και όχι ενσύρματα?
- μπορώ να μην χρησιμοποιήσω το wifi, αλλά όλα (τηλ, tv και νετ) να τα χρησιμοποιώ ενσύρματα? (επειδή "μου σηκώνεται η τρίχα" με την ακτινοβολία, και έχω πολύ από τα διπλανά - απέναντι διαμερίσματα και όχι μόνο)

ΥΓ. έστειλα ερωτήματα με μέϊλ στην hcn και μου απάντησαν κάτι σαν "καλημέρα σας, χαιρόμαστε που μας γράφετε σας γράφουμε και μείς, μπορείτε να υποβάλετε αίτηση σύνδεσης"

----------


## sdikr

Μπορείς να απενεργοποιήσεις το ασύρματο,  το τηλέφωνο μπαίνει καλωδιακά στο ρούτερ που σου δίνουν για τα πακέτα speedy,  στo fiber δεν ξέρω, υποθέτω οτι σου παρέχουν πάλι εξοπλισμό που έχει την δυνατότητα απενεργοποίησης του ασυρμάτου.

----------


## smitfraud

sdikr, σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις πληροφορίες που μου έδωσες. Νά 'σαι καλά.

----------


## antonisboy

> Απαντηση δε θα βρεις εδω. Στειλε email στην εταιρεια και εξηγησε τι ακριβως θελεις να κανεις. Γιατι ομως θελεις να το αντικαταστησεις;


Καλησπέρα.. άργησα λίγο να απαντήσω. Πρώτος και βασικός λόγος μετά από 2 ή 3 Wifi (1 raspberry pi 3 + 2 κινητά) συσκευές δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στο δίκτυο. Είτε δεν φορτώνει σελίδες είτε άπλα αργεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Μιλάμε για τα 2.4 και όχι για τα 5.Επίσης θέλω να σετάρω 2 dns που δουλεύω με το mikrotik μου. Κατά κύριο λόγο ήθελα να δω εάν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο σαν το mikrotik σαν cable router. Απ'οσο βλέπω δεν έχει κάτι άλλο. Θα μιλήσω με την εταιρεία εαν και δεν νομίζω να μου δώσει κάποια άλλη επιλογή.

----------


## ntopas

Την έχω εδώ και καιρό
Η σύνδεση είναι χάλια
Η υποστήριξη επίσης
Το router που μου έδωσαν είναι παραγωγής 2011 (ήδη πάει δημοτικό σχολείο...)

Αν όμως έχετε σκατα καλωδίωση στην οικοδομή είναι μια φθηνή λύση, καλή δε νομίζω όμως...

Αν την προτιμησετε να ξέρετε:
Δεν υπάρχει μέσος χρόνος σύνδεσης μου είχαν πει κάνα τρίμηνο και έκανε 8 μήνες αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Καλό είναι να βάλετε μεγάλο πακέτο δεδομένα στο κινητό, για όταν βιάζεστε και η γραμμή σέρνεται.

Δείτε και τα στατιστικά...

----------


## sdikr

> Την έχω εδώ και καιρό
> Η σύνδεση είναι χάλια
> Η υποστήριξη επίσης
> Το router που μου έδωσαν είναι παραγωγής 2011 (ήδη πάει δημοτικό σχολείο...)
> 
> Αν όμως έχετε σκατα καλωδίωση στην οικοδομή είναι μια φθηνή λύση, καλή δε νομίζω όμως...
> 
> Αν την προτιμησετε να ξέρετε:
> Δεν υπάρχει μέσος χρόνος σύνδεσης μου είχαν πει κάνα τρίμηνο και έκανε 8 μήνες αν θυμάμαι καλά.
> ...


Βλέπουμε τα δικά μας

Το ότι αργούνε ναι αργούνε,  η υποστήριξη δυο φόρες που την χρειάστηκα μέσω email μου δώσαν λύση στην επόμενη ώρα, η μία φορά  ήταν μετά τις 12 το βράδυ.





Δεν φταίνε αυτοί αν έχει θέμα με το ασύρματο σου δίκτυο ή αν έχεις παρεμβολές,  κάνε την δοκιμή με καλώδιο

----------


## ntopas

Χθές το βράδυ άλλαξα πάλι κανάλι φίλε μου, σε αυτό που μου έβαλαν δεν είχε κανένα άλλο δίκτυο.

Η γραμμή είναι χάλια.

Χαιρομαι για σένα, αλλά νομίζω ότι είσαι από τους λίγους τυχερούς.

----------


## sdikr

> Χθές το βράδυ άλλαξα πάλι κανάλι φίλε μου, σε αυτό που μου έβαλαν δεν είχε κανένα άλλο δίκτυο.
> 
> Η γραμμή είναι χάλια.
> 
> Χαιρομαι για σένα, αλλά νομίζω ότι είσαι από τους λίγους τυχερούς.


Δεν νομίζω, όσοι έχουν γράψει εδώ δεν είχανε καποιο θέμα με την ταχύτητα, κάποιες αποσυνδέσεις και κάποιες περιπτώσεις που δεν υπήρχε σύνδεση ενώ όλα δείχνανε οκ έχουν αναφερθεί αλλά μέχρι εκεί.

Ξαναλέω βάλε καλώδιο

----------


## ntopas

Επίσης για την υποστήριξη
Συνήθως κάνουν πάνω από ώρα.
Όπως και σήμερα.
Έχω πάρει πάνω από δέκα φορές.

Συχνά λένε βλάβες της ΔΕΗ κλπ
Άλλες φορές λένε να αλλάξω κανάλι...

Για το router έχω να πω πως δεν κρατάει τους κωδικούς, και μου το έδωσαν σε ένα χύμα κουτί χωρίς οποιοδήποτε συνοδευτικό, manual κλπ

- - - Updated - - -

Έχουμε 2017

Δε θα απλώνω καλώδια σε όλο το σπίτι κάθε τρεις και λίγο.
Βαρέθηκα.

Κάποια άλλη επιλογή στην πόλη μας για οπτική;
Ρωτάω διότι ουσιαστικά δεν έχω ιντερνέτ πάλι για να ψάξω.


Επίσης, χρησιμοποιώ ADSL από το 2007 και μπορώ να πω ότι η συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση συγκρίνεται μόνο με μια της wind που είχα για ένα ( δύσκολο) χρόνο.

----------


## ThReSh

Δλδ με WiFi είναι αυτό το screenshot αλλά με ethernet είναι ok?

----------


## sdikr

> Επίσης για την υποστήριξη
> Συνήθως κάνουν πάνω από ώρα.
> Όπως και σήμερα.
> Έχω πάρει πάνω από δέκα φορές.
> 
> Συχνά λένε βλάβες της ΔΕΗ κλπ
> Άλλες φορές λένε να αλλάξω κανάλι...
> 
> Για το router έχω να πω πως δεν κρατάει τους κωδικούς, και μου το έδωσαν σε ένα χύμα κουτί χωρίς οποιοδήποτε συνοδευτικό, manual κλπ
> ...


Οτι και να βάλεις απο την στιγμή που δεν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς πάλι πρόβλημα θα έχεις.
Το καλό είναι πως δεν σε δένουν με συμβόλαια κλπ,  τους λες πως θες να διακόψεις και είσαι έτοιμος

- - - Updated - - -




> Δλδ με WiFi είναι αυτό το screenshot αλλά με ethernet είναι ok?


Όπως λέει δεν θέλει να βάλει καλώδιο, ούτε για δοκιμή

----------


## ntopas

Νέα στατιστικά...
Στρώνει το ping ... Για γέλια.

Φίλε μου έχω σε άλλο σπίτι άλλη εταιρεία,
Σε γραφείο κοσμοτε
Έχω δοκιμάσει τις τρεις τεσσερις μεγάλες.

Η συγκεκριμένη δεν.

Δεν ξέρω, αν είσαι τόσο τυχερός ή έχεις κάποια σχέση, no offence, αλλά δεν παλεύεται.

Σκέψου ότι από το 2007 σεταρα ρουτερακια και έκανα Mac filtering κλπ.

Δεν μπορώ όμως πλέον να ασχολούμαι όλη μέρα, όσο είμαι σπίτι με το προβληματικό ρούτερ, που δεν κρατάει καν τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης

----------


## sdikr

> Νέα στατιστικά...
> Στρώνει το ping ... Για γέλια.
> 
> Φίλε μου έχω σε άλλο σπίτι άλλη εταιρεία,
> Σε γραφείο κοσμοτε
> Έχω δοκιμάσει τις τρεις τεσσερις μεγάλες.
> 
> Η συγκεκριμένη δεν.
> 
> ...


Μάλιστα, αρχίσαμε τις βλακείες του στυλ είσαι υπάλληλος κλπ

Mac filtering ξέρει να κάνει και ο σκύλος μου, ξέρει ακόμα πως όταν χρειαστεί κάτι κάνει δοκιμή και με καλώδιο γιατί συνήθως είναι το μόνο απροβλημάτιστο.

----------


## ThReSh

Αν με ethernet παίζει μια χαρά, προφανώς είναι θέμα WiFi όχι γραμμής. Ούτε ο πρώτος ούτε ο τελευταίος πάροχος με router που έχει τραγικό WiFi. Ειδικά σε 50αρα (και 100αρα πλέον) VDSL δύσκολα βλέπουμε το WiFi των router που δίνουν άλλοι ISPs να τερματίζει τη γραμμή.

Από εκεί και πέρα αν δεν μπορείς με τπτ ethernet, παίρνεις σκέτο Access Point και μοιράζεις μέσω αυτού ή αλλιώς πρήζεις για νέο router την HCN.

----------


## ntopas

> Μάλιστα, αρχίσαμε τις βλακείες του στυλ είσαι υπάλληλος κλπ
> 
> Mac filtering ξέρει να κάνει και ο σκύλος μου, ξέρει ακόμα πως όταν χρειαστεί κάτι κάνει δοκιμή και με καλώδιο γιατί συνήθως είναι το μόνο απροβλημάτιστο.


*Mήπως μπορεί ο σκύλος σου να μου πει και τους default κωδικούς του ρουτερ?* δοκίμασα αυτόν που αναφέρθηκε σε προγενέστερη σελίδα και αυτούς https://www.cleancss.com/router-default/Thomson/TWG870

έγραψα no offence και το εννοούσα...

το φόρουμ είναι για να ανταλάσουμε απόψεις γνώσεις, εμπειρίες και να μας δίνεις ενίοτε τα φώτα σου... :Razz: 

δεν έγραψα κάτι με κακή διάθεση, αλλά έχω σπαστεί.

και εγώ στην αρχή πρότεινα σε φίλους να βάλουν hcn εδώ και αρκετό καιρό τους αποτρέπω.

----------


## dtomgr

http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6923742370.png
Speedtest

Δε ξέρω παιδιά με εσάς τι παίζει , εγώ είμαι χρήστης εδώ και τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια (7 μήνες αναμονή για σύνδεση) , χωρίς προβλήματα.
Στην αρχή καλωδιακό μέχρι το σπίτι μέσα 40άρα μαζί με τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια , 50/50 μετά όπου και μου φέρανε 1000αρι 
modem και καθαρά οπτική μέχρι το σπίτι μέσα, και αφού έπαιζαν όλα καλά χωρίς πότε να υπάρχουν διακοπές (άντε να χει συμβεί 1-2 φορές , περιοχή Σοφούλη) 
με την ίδια τιμή (5€+) ανέβηκα στα 150/60 . 

Τρελή ταχύτητα , 4K Youtube χωρίς κολλήματα , και από bit-torrent 18MB/sec ....

Προσοχή στα Switch hub κλπ που βάζετε , ακόμη και στα Access point ειδικά αν πάτε σε ταχύτητες πάνω από 100Mbit..... 
οι πόρτες τους να είναι συμβατές.

και ναι ακόμη και το WIFI δε παίζει να φτάσει με τίποτα τα 150Mbit  , τουλάχιστον το Ubi που έχω .
στα speedtest μου δίνει 50άρι .

Με 1000αρι switch Και κάρτα δικτύου....... οι μετρήσεις είναι πάντα πάνω απο 140Mbit 




* Καλύτερα να μιλάτε με τους τεχνικούς και όχι με την γραμματεία  :Thumb down:  για ότι θέματα θέλετε...... until 5:00  :One thumb up:

----------


## ntopas

φίλε μου μήπως ξέρεις κάποιο άλλο default κωδικό για το ρούτερ?

κόλλησε πάλι η αηδία (πάλι δεν με βάζει με αυτούς που έχω βάλει..)

thx in advance!

όσο για την υποστήριξη, δεν είμαι επίσης ευχαριστημένος

----------


## dtomgr

Εγώ έχω αυτό ..... 

PM520

http://www.pbnglobal.com/en/products/PM520 για το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ

δε νομίζω να είναι ίδιοι οι κωδικοί ...

----------


## ntopas

> Εγώ έχω αυτό ..... 
> 
> PM520
> 
> http://www.pbnglobal.com/en/products/PM520 για το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ
> 
> δε νομίζω να είναι ίδιοι οι κωδικοί ...


λογικά όχι, thx anyways.

θα το κάνω reset το ρημάδι έχασα πάλι μια ώρα+

- - - Updated - - -

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το χρόνο σας.

Ήταν θέμα γραμμής και όχι προβλήμα με τα κανάλια του WiFi.

Μόλις έστρωσε μόνο του, δείτε διαφορά στα στατιστικά,με ασύρματη σύνδεση πάλι.


Μάλλον μετά από 2+ ώρες κάποιος τεχνικός βρήκε χρόνο, δεν νομίζω να φταίνε αν είναι λίγοι...

- - - Updated - - -

Τα στατιστικά
Δεν τα εμφάνιζε στο edit

----------


## ferongr

> http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6923742370.png
> 
> και ναι ακόμη και το WIFI δε παίζει να φτάσει με τίποτα τα 150Mbit  , τουλάχιστον το Ubi που έχω .
> στα speedtest μου δίνει 50άρι


Με 5GHz ασύρματο, όλα γίνονται.

----------


## atrias

> Κάποια άλλη επιλογή στην πόλη μας για οπτική;
> Ρωτάω διότι ουσιαστικά δεν έχω ιντερνέτ πάλι για να ψάξω.


άλλη εταιρία στην πόλη είναι η inalan (ανάλογα τι περιοχή είσαι βέβαια)
https://www.inalan.gr/

επίσης δες τη nictech αν σε ενδιαφέρει
http://nictech.gr/
δίνουν όμως με ασύρματο κι όχι οπτική

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Αυτή η Nictech με τι υποδομή λειτουργεί άραγε  :Thinking: 
Και επίσης πως δεσμεύονται για τα 20Mbps;

----------


## mib

Σκάβουν δυτικά σαν τρελοί τελευταία.
Τώρα περνάνε όλη την Φιλιππουπόλεως στους Αμπελόκηπους.

----------


## Jim Black

> Σκάβουν δυτικά σαν τρελοί τελευταία.
> Τώρα περνάνε όλη την Φιλιππουπόλεως στους Αμπελόκηπους.


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι σκάβει η HCN; Έχουν φτάσει τόσο δυτικά; Περίεργο μου φαίνεται. Εγώ τους είχα αφήσει ακόμα κάπου στο κέντρο.

----------


## AntonyT

Διαβάζοντας τα μηνύματα των τελευταίων 2 ετών, έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα πολλά προβλήματα προκύπτουν σε συνδέσεις μέσω ομοαξονικού και όχι οπτικής ίνας (άλλωστε πέρυσι βγήκαν τα προγράμματα αυτά). Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? 

Επίσης πολλά προβλήματα υπάρχουν με το router και το wifi του, λογικά με NAT και ένα ανεξάρτητο Access Point μάλλον λύνεις τα θεματάκια του κακού router που σου δίνουν. Βέβαια για αυτούς που κάνουν port forward είναι ακόμα ένας μπελάς. Το Fiber router τους υποστηρίζει port forward? Πιο μοντέλο δίνουν?

----------


## athtsa

Καλησπέρα παιδιά μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα στην HCN, περιοχή Μαρτίου με Όλγας. Τρομακτικές ταχύτητες και φοβερή γραμμή μέχρι στιγμής. Απλά έχω πάθει πλάκα. Μέσα σε 7 μέρες με ενεργοποίησαν (είχε διαθεσιμότητα στην οικοδομή μου) σε πακέτο Fiber 60/20. Μέχρι στιγμής απλά άψογοι και στο τεχνικό τμήμα και στην εν γένει συννενόηση μαζί τους. Το παρακάτω speedtest παρακαλώ μεσω WiFi...

----------


## YAziDis

Ξερουμε αν η HCN συνεργαζεται ακομα με τη Cyta?

----------


## athtsa

Δεν έχω ιδεά να σου πω την αλήθεια!

----------


## antipages

Ευρώπη βγαίνουμε μεσώ Βαλκανίων (Σόφια, Βιέννη, Φρανκφούρτη)

- - - Updated - - -

cogendo.com

----------


## AntonyT

Για όσους έχουν βάλει Fiber HCN, το test του NetFlix (https://fast.com) πόση ταχύτητα πιάνει? Γιατί σε εμένα με το ζόρι φτάνει τα 3.5Mbps. Εάν έχει κάνει κάποιος συνδρομή παίζει κανονικά τα UHD?

----------


## sdikr

> Για όσους έχουν βάλει Fiber HCN, το test του NetFlix (https://fast.com) πόση ταχύτητα πιάνει? Γιατί σε εμένα με το ζόρι φτάνει τα 3.5Mbps. Εάν έχει κάνει κάποιος συνδρομή παίζει κανονικά τα UHD?


35Mbit  έφτασε για λίγο και τα 40,  για UHD δεν ξέρω να σου πω, δεν έχω εξοπλισμό

----------


## AntonyT

> 35Mbit  έφτασε για λίγο και τα 40,  για UHD δεν ξέρω να σου πω, δεν έχω εξοπλισμό


Ευχαριστώ, άρα δεν φαίνεται να είναι η διασύνδεση μεταξύ HCN/NetFlix server και κάτι άλλο παίζει και δεν μου ανεβάζει ταχύτητα στο test. Με τέτοια ταχύτητα πάντως το έχεις το UHD. (26 θέλει αν θυμάμαι καλά). Που θα πάει θα στρώσει  :Wink:

----------


## fasdgr

Καλησπερα σε ολους . Ηρθαν και βαλανε την οπτικη απο την πυλωτη μεχρι το σπιτι . Ειμαι περιπου 600μ απο Φιλιπουπολεως (Αμπελοκηποι Θεσσσαλονικης) που περασε η ινα πριν 1 μηνα . Τι λετε θα εχω νεα ποσο καιρο κανανε σε εσας ? πως παει η γραμη ? να κοψω της αλλες που εχω οταν συνδεθω ή να κρατησω μια για backup ?

----------


## AntonyT

> Καλησπερα σε ολους . Ηρθαν και βαλανε την οπτικη απο την πυλωτη μεχρι το σπιτι . Ειμαι περιπου 600μ απο Φιλιπουπολεως (Αμπελοκηποι Θεσσσαλονικης) που περασε η ινα πριν 1 μηνα . Τι λετε θα εχω νεα ποσο καιρο κανανε σε εσας ? πως παει η γραμη ? να κοψω της αλλες που εχω οταν συνδεθω ή να κρατησω μια για backup ?


Υπάρχει κουτί στην οικοδομή σου? Εάν ναι θεωρητικά θα γίνει πολύ γρηγορά. Σε εμένα σπάσαν ρεκόρ μάλλον, διότι αν και υπήρχε προ-αίτησή και ίσως πήρα σειρά προτεραιότητας από τότε (έπρεπε να συνεννοηθώ με την διπλανή πολυκατοικία διότι πήρα γραμμή από το κουτί τους) από την στιγμή της οριστικής αίτησης σε 3 μέρες βάλαν την γραμμή και μετά το ΣΚ το ενεργοποίησαν. 

Αν την έχω μια μόνο εβδομάδα και δεν είναι καλό δείγμα δεν μου έχει παρουσιάσει καμία αστάθεια, εγώ πάντως δεν θα κρατήσω τον ΟΤΕ ADSL μου.

Οι ταχύτητες ικανοποιητικότατες, αν και με προβληματίζει πολύ το test στο fast.com, θα ενεργοποιήσω κάποια στιγμή τον δωρεάν μηνά του Netflix και θα το δω στην πράξη.

----------


## fasdgr

> Υπάρχει κουτί στην οικοδομή σου? Εάν ναι θεωρητικά θα γίνει πολύ γρηγορά. Σε εμένα σπάσαν ρεκόρ μάλλον, διότι αν και υπήρχε προ-αίτησή και ίσως πήρα σειρά προτεραιότητας από τότε (έπρεπε να συνεννοηθώ με την διπλανή πολυκατοικία διότι πήρα γραμμή από το κουτί τους) από την στιγμή της οριστικής αίτησης σε 3 μέρες βάλαν την γραμμή και μετά το ΣΚ το ενεργοποίησαν. 
> 
> Αν την έχω μια μόνο εβδομάδα και δεν είναι καλό δείγμα δεν μου έχει παρουσιάσει καμία αστάθεια, εγώ πάντως δεν θα κρατήσω τον ΟΤΕ ADSL μου.
> 
> Οι ταχύτητες ικανοποιητικότατες, αν και με προβληματίζει πολύ το test στο fast.com, θα ενεργοποιήσω κάποια στιγμή τον δωρεάν μηνά του Netflix και θα το δω στην πράξη.



Κουτι δεν εχουν ακομα . Αυτο λεω αν γνωριζει κανεις ποσο θα κανουν να βαλουν το κουτι , οταν η γραμη τους βρησκεται 3 δρομους πιο πανω . Αν εχει κανεις καμια παρομοια περιπτωση .
Οσο για το netflix δεν ξερω γιατι ενας φιλος που εχει βλεπει κανονικα αλλα δεν βλεπει 4κ εχει το απλο .

----------


## AntonyT

> Κουτι δεν εχουν ακομα . Αυτο λεω αν γνωριζει κανεις ποσο θα κανουν να βαλουν το κουτι , οταν η γραμη τους βρησκεται 3 δρομους πιο πανω . Αν εχει κανεις καμια παρομοια περιπτωση .
> Οσο για το netflix δεν ξερω γιατι ενας φιλος που εχει βλεπει κανονικα αλλα δεν βλεπει 4κ εχει το απλο .


To χρονοδιάγραμμά που δίνουν  είναι 3μηνες για την άδεια και μετά θα πρέπει να προγραμματιστούν οι εργασίες εκσκαφής/επέκτασης ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα τους (κάτι που εάν δεν είναι κοντά σε σένα μπορεί να πάρει αρκετό καιρό). Βέβαια μπορεί να είσαι τυχερός και να βολέψει εάν τα συνέργεια είναι κοντά.

Θέλει υπομονή, νομίζω ότι η καλύτερη ταχτική είναι να το «ξεχάσεις» και να μην μετράς τις μέρες  :Wink: .

----------


## AntonyT

Για όσους έχουν dual-NAT (εξωτερικο router που συνδεεται στο ArrowFIBRE) σήμερα βάλαν μια ενδιαφέρουσα επιλογή στο ArrowFIBRE (AF511). Από το  Application=>DMZ Configuration, μπορείς να ορίσεις σαν DMZ Host την IP που συνδέεται το εξωτερικό router στο ArrowFIBRE και όλη η κίνησή στέλνεται εκεί (εκτός από το προκαθορισμένο port forward που ορίζεται στο ArrowFIBRE). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει port forward και στο ArrowFIBRE και στο εξωτερικό σου router. Είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα επιλογή που απλοποιεί τα πράγματα σε dual-NAT καταστάσεις, δίνοντας τον απόλυτο έλεγχο των ports στο εσωτερικό NAT.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Για όσους έχουν dual-NAT (εξωτερικο router που συνδεεται στο ArrowFIBRE) σήμερα βάλαν μια ενδιαφέρουσα επιλογή στο ArrowFIBRE (AF511). Από το  Application=>DMZ Configuration, μπορείς να ορίσεις σαν DMZ Host την IP που συνδέεται το εξωτερικό router στο ArrowFIBRE και όλη η κίνησή στέλνεται εκεί (εκτός από το προκαθορισμένο port forward που ορίζεται στο ArrowFIBRE). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει port forward και στο ArrowFIBRE και στο εξωτερικό σου router. Είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα επιλογή που απλοποιεί τα πράγματα σε dual-NAT καταστάσεις, δίνοντας τον απόλυτο έλεγχο των ports στο εσωτερικό NAT.


Δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω εκ των προτέρων.

Από ότι καταλαβαίνω το λογικό διάγραμμα που περιγράφεις είναι κάπως έτσι: HCN backbone --- HCN box ---- ArrowFIBRE ---- Off-the-shelf router ---- LAN devices.
Εσύ αναφέρεις *εξωτερικό* router, τι κατάλαβα λάθος  :Thinking:

----------


## AntonyT

> Δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω εκ των προτέρων.
> 
> Από ότι καταλαβαίνω το λογικό διάγραμμα που περιγράφεις είναι κάπως έτσι: HCN backbone --- HCN box ---- ArrowFIBRE ---- Off-the-shelf router ---- LAN devices.
> Εσύ αναφέρεις *εξωτερικό* router, τι κατάλαβα λάθος


Ναι ακριβώς όπως το περιγράφεις, έτσι εξαλείφονται αρκετά από τα προβλήματα (αν όχι όλα) του dual NAT αφού όλη την κίνηση την στέλνει στην IP του router που βάζεις, το οποίο με την σειρά του την διαχειριζεται στο δικό του NAT. 

Προσωπικά αφήνω το 192.168.100.1 που έχουν τα ArrowFibre σαν default, θετω το DMZ στο 192.168.100.200 (TP-Link IP) και στο router  μου έχω δημιουργήσει ένα 2ο NAT σε 10.0.0.x. Οπότε όλη η κίνηση πάει από REALIP <=> 192.168.100.200 <=>10.0.0.x (TPLink NAT rules)

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Ναι ακριβώς όπως το περιγράφεις, έτσι εξαλείφονται αρκετά από τα προβλήματα (αν όχι όλα) του dual NAT αφού όλη την κίνηση την στέλνει στην IP του router που βάζεις, το οποίο με την σειρά του την διαχειριζεται στο δικό του NAT. 
> 
> Προσωπικά αφήνω το 192.168.100.1 που έχουν τα ArrowFibre σαν default, θετω το DMZ στο 192.168.100.200 (TP-Link IP) και στο router  μου έχω δημιουργήσει ένα 2ο NAT σε 10.0.0.x. Οπότε όλη η κίνηση πάει από REALIP <=> 192.168.100.200 <=>10.0.0.x (TPLink NAT rules)


Ωραίος, ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## fasdgr

Καλησπέρα μόλις συνδέθηκα 150/60 . Οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις ..... δεν έχω λόγια , δεν ξέρω τι να σας πω . Για αρχή να σας πω ότι οι ανθρώπου είναι επαγγελματίες και ας ακούγονται διάφορα 1) Σκάψανε στην γειτονιά με "διαβολάκι" 2) περάσανε σωλήνες (μερικές εταιρίες το ρίχνουν χύμα ) 3) έκλεισαν όλες τις τρύπες με πίσσα (μερικοί ρίχνουν λίγο τσιμεντακι για τα μάτια του κόσμου ) 4) Ήρθαν βάλανε μεταλλικό κανάλι και μεγάλο κουτί για μελλοντικές συνδέσεις  5) κουτάκι (προστασίας της ίνας ) και ρουτερ . Ταχύτητες με άλλα επίπεδα πρόσφυσης . Θα σας ενημερώσω μελλοντικά για τυχόν προβλήματα . Μέχρι τώρα όλα τέλεια .( Αν διαβάζει κάποιος της HCN , ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για τους υπαλλήλους και του επαγγελματισμού της εταιρίας σας )

----------


## AccountSaver

Εμείς συνεχίζουμε 3 άτομα και έχουμε τα ίδια θέματα.

Συγκεκριμένη ώρα της ημέρας, από της 20:00 έως 00:00 το βράδυ να κολλάμε σε οποιοδηποτε Online game,μιλάμε για άτομα που έχουν έρθει τεχνικοί πάνω από 2 φορές, και έχουν αλλάξει AF510 - 511 με νέα firmware με με με με, και πάλι τα ίδια.
Εντομεταξύ συμβαίνει ΜΟΝΟ συγκεκριμένη ώρα της ημέρας στο εύρως που είπα.
Από εκεί και πέρα συνεχίζουν τα θέματα με το Google , Youtube κτλ. και στους 3...

Είναι παράξενο ,περίεργο , αλλά και αυτοί απο μεριάς τους από μέρα σε μέρα και από εβδομάδα σε εβδομάδα μας πάνε..
Πολύ φοβάμαι λόγω ΙΡ με το τι παίρνει σαν "Ελλάδα - hcn " ?

Έχει καταντήσει σπαστικό να έχουμε φάει ΒΑΝ το ένα πίσω από το άλλο ,γιατί τρώμε discconect λόγω ms .

----------


## sarakinos

Πάντως και εγώ είχα θέμα στο Youtube το οποίο λύθηκε μόλις πέρασα dns google μέσα στο router...

----------


## vruva

Καλησπέρα και καλη χρονιά

Εχει κανενας αλλος προβληματα με το arrowfiber router της HCN?

Δεν μπορω να συνδεθω στο router απο chrome/firefox μου λεει οτι δεν ειναι secure  το connection, μονο απο edge με https μπροστα απο το ip
Δεν δουλευει το vodafone full σημα/  cosmote wifi calling
NAT 3 στο playstation network οποτε δε μπορω να συνδεθω με κανεναν.
Το port forwarding ειναι περιεργο, ενω ειναι ανοιχτο το port, τα port checkers το βλεπουν κλειστο.
Πριν ειχα docsis και δουλευανε ολα μια χαρα. 15 μερες προσπαθουσαν οι τεχνικοι της HCN να το στρωσουν και τζιφος. Μου αλλαξανε 3 router.

Η λυση που δωσανε ειναι να εχω και το docsis router με 10mbps για να κανω τις δουλειες που δεν γινονται με το fiber.

----------


## sdikr

> Καλησπέρα και καλη χρονιά
> 
> Εχει κανενας αλλος προβληματα με το arrowfiber router της HCN?
> 
> Δεν μπορω να συνδεθω στο router απο chrome/firefox μου λεει οτι δεν ειναι secure  το connection, μονο απο edge με https μπροστα απο το ip
> Δεν δουλευει το vodafone full σημα/  cosmote wifi calling
> NAT 3 στο playstation network οποτε δε μπορω να συνδεθω με κανεναν.
> Το port forwarding ειναι περιεργο, ενω ειναι ανοιχτο το port, τα port checkers το βλεπουν κλειστο.
> Πριν ειχα docsis και δουλευανε ολα μια χαρα. 15 μερες προσπαθουσαν οι τεχνικοι της HCN να το στρωσουν και τζιφος. Μου αλλαξανε 3 router.
> ...


Δεν σου κάνει σύνδεση με Https λόγο του ότι δεν έχει certificate απο κάποια trusted Πηγή, όπως και σχεδόν όλα τα router.
Σε firefox μπορείς να επιλέξεις να βάλεις εξαίρεση για την συγκεκριμένη σελίδα, αλλά γιατί δεν κάνεις σύνδεση με απλό http;

Με τις πόρτες δεν είχα κάποιο θέμα,  σίγουρα επιλέγεις το σωστό interface;

----------


## athtsa

> Καλησπέρα και καλη χρονιά
> 
> Εχει κανενας αλλος προβληματα με το arrowfiber router της HCN?
> 
> Δεν μπορω να συνδεθω στο router απο chrome/firefox μου λεει οτι δεν ειναι secure  το connection, μονο απο edge με https μπροστα απο το ip
> Δεν δουλευει το vodafone full σημα/  cosmote wifi calling
> NAT 3 στο playstation network οποτε δε μπορω να συνδεθω με κανεναν.
> Το port forwarding ειναι περιεργο, ενω ειναι ανοιχτο το port, τα port checkers το βλεπουν κλειστο.
> Πριν ειχα docsis και δουλευανε ολα μια χαρα. 15 μερες προσπαθουσαν οι τεχνικοι της HCN να το στρωσουν και τζιφος. Μου αλλαξανε 3 router.
> ...


Στο μόνο που είχα παρόμοια εμπειρία και πρόβλημα ήταν με το Cosmote Τέλειο Σήμα. Η αιτία που δεν έπαιζε ήταν οτι ο ΟΤΕ αναγνώριζε την IP της HCN , ως IP εξωτερικού και πιο συγκεκριμένα Σερβίας (όντως πριν πάρουν το IP Pool η HCN το συγκεκριμένο το έκανε χρήση πάροχος στην Σερβία) με αποτέλεσμα να μην δουλεύει η υπηρεσία τέλειο σήμα. Μετά απο αρκετά τηλέφωνα στην HCN και στον OTE και εφόσον τους έδωσα συγκεκριμένα την IP μου κάνανε refresh στον geolocation server και μετά με αναγνώριζε σωστά οτι η IP μου βρίσκεται στην Ελλάδα. Ψάξτο προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση μήπως και είναι κάτι παρόμοιο. 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα λιγάκι.

----------


## vruva

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση @athtsa, δυστυχως αυτο το γνωριζα και εγω και ο τυπος απο την Vodafone που ετυχε και γνωριζε 2 πραγματα παραπανω απο το μεσο υπαλληλο τους.
Συγκεκριμενα μου ειπε οτι δεν μπορει καν να δει το vodafone full σημα σαν να μην ηταν καν συνδεδεμενο, ενω κανονικα θα μπορουσε να το δει εστω κ αν δεν δουλευε σωστα.
Φαινεται πως φταει κατι στην ασφαλεια του ρουτερ και δεν αφηνει μεγαλο κομματι της κινησης να φανει εκτος, ενω στα settings  του firewall εχω βαλει low

----------


## alfagamma

Στις 1 Φεβρουαρίου έκανα αίτηση *αναβάθμισης* από το πακέτο 40/4 σε fiber 200/200.
Ένα μήνα μετά, σε επικοινωνία μου με την εξ. πελατών, μου είπαν ότι θα αργήσει λίγο και ότι η αίτηση μου είναι στην θέση 57.
Σήμερα επικοινώνησα και πάλι να δω που βρισκόμαστε.
Κοντεύω να σκάσω, τελικά δεν είναι ότι δεν είναι επαγγελματίες, αλλά μας κοροϊδεύουν κιόλας.
η αίτηση μου είναι στη θέση....52, *ενάμιση μήνα μετά κατέβηκε 5 θέσεις στη θέση* *52*.
ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ τουλάχιστον, άσε που η κοπελιά ήθελε να με πείσει ότι είναι δύσκολη διαδικασία και ότι αργεί, μια διαδικασία ούτε μιας ώρας.
θα κάνω καταγγελία για κωλυσιεργία και θα ζητήσω μειώσει παγίου για το διάστημα μέχρι να μου κάνουν την αναβαθμίσει (ξέρω ότι δεν θα καταφέρω τίποτα), απλά για να μην νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να μας κοροϊδεύουν.
Από μένα πλέον, όπου βρεθώ, θα έχουν μόνο αρνητικά σχόλια.
Γιατί παροχος δεν είναι η ταχύτητα που δίνεις, αλλά περισσότερο η εξυπηρέτηση και ο σεβασμός στον πελάτη.

----------


## ThReSh

> Στις 1 Φεβρουαρίου έκανα αίτηση *αναβάθμισης* από το πακέτο 40/4 σε fiber 200/200.


Τώρα είσαι με οπτική μέσα στο σπίτι ή με cable (ομοαξωνικό) ?

----------


## AntonyT

> Στις 1 Φεβρουαρίου έκανα αίτηση *αναβάθμισης* από το πακέτο 40/4 σε fiber 200/200.
> Ένα μήνα μετά, σε επικοινωνία μου με την εξ. πελατών, μου είπαν ότι θα αργήσει λίγο και ότι η αίτηση μου είναι στην θέση 57.
> Σήμερα επικοινώνησα και πάλι να δω που βρισκόμαστε.
> Κοντεύω να σκάσω, τελικά δεν είναι ότι δεν είναι επαγγελματίες, αλλά μας κοροϊδεύουν κιόλας.
> η αίτηση μου είναι στη θέση....52, *ενάμιση μήνα μετά κατέβηκε 5 θέσεις στη θέση* *52*.
> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ τουλάχιστον, άσε που η κοπελιά ήθελε να με πείσει ότι είναι δύσκολη διαδικασία και ότι αργεί, μια διαδικασία ούτε μιας ώρας.
> θα κάνω καταγγελία για κωλυσιεργία και θα ζητήσω μειώσει παγίου για το διάστημα μέχρι να μου κάνουν την αναβαθμίσει (ξέρω ότι δεν θα καταφέρω τίποτα), απλά για να μην νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να μας κοροϊδεύουν.
> Από μένα πλέον, όπου βρεθώ, θα έχουν μόνο αρνητικά σχόλια.
> Γιατί παροχος δεν είναι η ταχύτητα που δίνεις, αλλά περισσότερο η εξυπηρέτηση και ο σεβασμός στον πελάτη.


Φιλέ μου από την ταχύτητα που λες έχεις ομοαξονικό καλώδιο (DOCSIS) άρα θα πρέπει να περαστεί εκ νέου καλώδιο fiber. Αυτό περνιέται με ;ένα απλό ραντεβού, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εάν το κουτί σου δεν είναι fiber θα πρέπει να κάνουν εργασίες και εκεί. Δεν είναι όπως το λες απλά θα περάσουν μερικές ρυθμίσεις και αναβαθμίστηκες.

Τώρα για το 5 θέσεις ίσως έχεις ένα δίκιο, όχι όμως για την απλότητα της διαδικασίας.

----------


## sdikr

> Φιλέ μου από την ταχύτητα που λες έχεις ομοαξονικό καλώδιο (DOCSIS) άρα θα πρέπει να περαστεί εκ νέου καλώδιο fiber. Αυτό περνιέται με ;ένα απλό ραντεβού, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εάν το κουτί σου δεν είναι fiber θα πρέπει να κάνουν εργασίες και εκεί. Δεν είναι όπως το λες απλά θα περάσουν μερικές ρυθμίσεις και αναβαθμίστηκες.
> 
> Τώρα για το 5 θέσεις ίσως έχεις ένα δίκιο, όχι όμως για την απλότητα της διαδικασίας.


Ακριβώς, δεν είναι κάτι απλό, σε εμένα είχανε κάνει κοντά στο 6μηνό για την αναβάθμιση απο docsis σε fiber

----------


## alfagamma

Όσο δύσκολο και αν είναι, ... είναι δυνατόν σε ενάμιση μήνα να ολοκλήρωσαν 5 αιτήσεις? αυτό είναι ανικανότητα... ή κάτι άλλο....

----------


## AntonyT

> Όσο δύσκολο και αν είναι, ... είναι δυνατόν σε ενάμιση μήνα να ολοκλήρωσαν 5 αιτήσεις? αυτό είναι ανικανότητα... ή κάτι άλλο....


Νομίζω ότι όλοι μας μιλάμε στα τυφλά, δεν γνωρίζουμε ακριβός τις διαδικασίες και δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι γραμμική η προτεραιότητα. Δεν είναι όπως οι ουρές σε ένα ταμείο διότι μιλάμε για διαφορετικές περιοχές και είδος ανάγκης για εγκατάσταση (άλλες θέλουν σκάψιμο και άδειες, άλλες απλά τραβάνε ένα καλώδιο από έτοιμο κουτί). Κάποιες πιθανόν να ξεμπλοκάρουν πιο μπροστά οπότε κάποιοι να εξηπηρετουνται πιο μπροστά από άλλους που περίμεναν περισσότερο. Και είναι λογικό αυτό αφού δεν εξαρτώνται όλα από τις εσωτερικές υπηρεσίες τους (πχ για να πάρουν μια άδεια μπλέκουν πολλές άλλες υπηρεσίες). 

Για έμενα είναι λάθος της κοπέλας που αναφέρθηκε σε αριθμό προτεραιότητας. Δεν ξέρουμε ακριβός τι του εξήγησε η τηλεφωνήτρια και που είναι το πρόβλημα στην περίπτωση του, καμιά φορά όταν χάνουμε την υπομονή μας (δικαιολογιμενα μεν, το έχω πάθει και εγώ ουκ ολίγες φορές) άλλα μας λέει κάποιος αλλά καταλαβαίνουμε.

Χωρίς να θέλω να "εκνευρίσω" περισσότερο τον φίλο μας, γενικώς μιλώντας απορώ γιατί κάποιοι παλιοί πελάτες έμεναν σε DOCSIS προγράμματα και δεν κάναν την κίνηση παλιότερα. Για παράδειγμα το DOCSIS 40/4 είχε το ίδιο κόστος με το Fiber 60/20 και αυτό δεν έγινε τώρα υπήρχε για πάνω από 1 χρόνο.

----------


## alfagamma

> Νομίζω ότι όλοι μας μιλάμε στα τυφλά, δεν γνωρίζουμε ακριβός τις διαδικασίες και δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι γραμμική η προτεραιότητα. Δεν είναι όπως οι ουρές σε ένα ταμείο διότι μιλάμε για διαφορετικές περιοχές και είδος ανάγκης για εγκατάσταση (άλλες θέλουν σκάψιμο και άδειες, άλλες απλά τραβάνε ένα καλώδιο από έτοιμο κουτί). Κάποιες πιθανόν να ξεμπλοκάρουν πιο μπροστά οπότε κάποιοι να εξηπηρετουνται πιο μπροστά από άλλους που περίμεναν περισσότερο. Και είναι λογικό αυτό αφού δεν εξαρτώνται όλα από τις εσωτερικές υπηρεσίες τους (πχ για να πάρουν μια άδεια μπλέκουν πολλές άλλες υπηρεσίες). 
> 
> Για έμενα είναι λάθος της κοπέλας που αναφέρθηκε σε αριθμό προτεραιότητας. Δεν ξέρουμε ακριβός τι του εξήγησε η τηλεφωνήτρια και που είναι το πρόβλημα στην περίπτωση του, καμιά φορά όταν χάνουμε την υπομονή μας (δικαιολογιμενα μεν, το έχω πάθει και εγώ ουκ ολίγες φορές) άλλα μας λέει κάποιος αλλά καταλαβαίνουμε.
> 
> Χωρίς να θέλω να "εκνευρίσω" περισσότερο τον φίλο μας, γενικώς μιλώντας απορώ γιατί κάποιοι παλιοί πελάτες έμεναν σε DOCSIS προγράμματα και δεν κάναν την κίνηση παλιότερα. Για παράδειγμα το DOCSIS 40/4 είχε το ίδιο κόστος με το Fiber 60/20 και αυτό δεν έγινε τώρα υπήρχε για πάνω από 1 χρόνο.


Μερικές φορές, όσο και να προσπαθούμε να δικαιολογήσουμε καταστάσεις, είναι αδύνατο, τα γεγονότα είναι αμείλικτα.
δεν τίθεται θέμα σκαψίματος, υπάρχει ήδη και κουτί και λειτουργούνε 2 διαμερίσματα στην οικοδομή με DOCSIS.
ότι και να λέμε, αν έκαναν 5 (πέντε) αναβαθμίσεις σε πάνω από 40 ημέρες, ξεπερνάνε και το κατώτατο ρυθμό της καλής εποχής ΟΤΕ.
όσο το γιατί δεν έκανα την αίτηση πριν.... απλά ήμουν για πάνω από ένα χρόνο στην Αθήνα, οπότε είχα "παγώσει" ακόμα και την σύνδεση που είχα, την αίτηση την έκανα την ημέρα που γύρισα, 1 Φεβρουάριου, όπως και την επανασύνδεση τις γραμμής μου.

----------


## AntonyT

> Μερικές φορές, όσο και να προσπαθούμε να δικαιολογήσουμε καταστάσεις, είναι αδύνατο, τα γεγονότα είναι αμείλικτα.
> δεν τίθεται θέμα σκαψίματος, υπάρχει ήδη και κουτί και λειτουργούνε 2 διαμερίσματα στην οικοδομή με DOCSIS.
> ότι και να λέμε, αν έκαναν 5 (πέντε) αναβαθμίσεις σε πάνω από 40 ημέρες, ξεπερνάνε και το κατώτατο ρυθμό της καλής εποχής ΟΤΕ.
> όσο το γιατί δεν έκανα την αίτηση πριν.... απλά ήμουν για πάνω από ένα χρόνο στην Αθήνα, οπότε είχα "παγώσει" ακόμα και την σύνδεση που είχα, την αίτηση την έκανα την ημέρα που γύρισα, 1 Φεβρουάριου, όπως και την επανασύνδεση τις γραμμής μου.


Επειδή και εγώ όταν συνδέθηκα το κουτί είχε DOCSIS επάνω από άλλον πελάτη, αυτό που μου είχαν πει είναι οτι θα πρέπει να ελέγξουν εάν είναι fiber ready. Πράγματι είχαν κάνει κάποιες εργασίες στο κουτί (δεν ξέρω τι ακριβός) και μετά συνδέθηκα.

Όσο για αυτό που είπα για το DOCSIS, δεν το λέω φυσικά για εσένα... απλά αυτός που είχε το κουτί αρχικά σε έμενα παρέμεινε σε DOCSIS και δεν έχει ακόμα αλλάξει, και φυσικά απορώ γιατί η HCN δεν βγάζει τα προγράμματα από το site της.

----------


## alfagamma

Καλημέρα στην παρέα. Με τα πολλά και αφού αναγκάστηκα να τους στείλω ένα "περιποιημένο" mail, αφού ο γείτονάς μου από κάτω είχε fiber απο τον Φεβρουάριο (λίγο μετά που έκανα αίτηση εγώ) άρα δεν είχαν δικαιολογίες, ήρθαν πριν από 10 μέρες και με αναβάθμισαν.
Μου έδωσαν φυσικά αυτό το arrowfibre που δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να γελάω ή να κλαίω.
θέλω λοιπόν τώρα να συνδέσω ένα άλλο ρουτερ είτε σαν accesspoint είτε σαν router over router ώστε να έχω αξιοπρεπής ταχύτητες ασύρματα και φυσικά να παίζει dual & στα 5Ghz.
Εδώ λοιπόν θέλω την βοήθειά σας. τι προτείνετε? φυσικά θέλω να είναι όσο πιο αναίμακτη γίνεται η αλλαγή (δλδ χαμηλό budget).

----------


## MaryMary99

Έχω κάνει αίτηση στην HCN  από αρχές Απριλίου 2019 να πω επίσης ότι δεν υπάρχει κουτί στην περιοχή μου Κ για αυτό θα χρειαστούν έξι μήνες..... πλέον περιμένω επτά μήνες και το χειρότερο είναι ότι ρωτάω για την πορεία της αίτησης μου και δεν ξέρουν να Μ πουν τίποτα! Ξέρει μήπως κάποιος τι παίζει με αυτούς? Είχε παρόμοια εμπειρία?

----------


## AntonyT

> Έχω κάνει αίτηση στην HCN  από αρχές Απριλίου 2019 να πω επίσης ότι δεν υπάρχει κουτί στην περιοχή μου Κ για αυτό θα χρειαστούν έξι μήνες..... πλέον περιμένω επτά μήνες και το χειρότερο είναι ότι ρωτάω για την πορεία της αίτησης μου και δεν ξέρουν να Μ πουν τίποτα! Ξέρει μήπως κάποιος τι παίζει με αυτούς? Είχε παρόμοια εμπειρία?


Από την στιγμή που μπει η γραμμή όλα είναι άψογα, το θέμα είναι ότι σε περίπτωση που χρειάζεται σκάψιμο εκεί είναι τα δύσκολα και όχι μόνο για την HCN αλλά για όλες τις εταιρίες. Εάν υπάρχει κάπου κοντά (δίπλα τετράγωνα) περασμένη γραμμή τότε κάτι γίνεται, αλλιώς πολύ δύσκολα.

Το θέμα είναι ότι εάν χρειάζεται να διανύσουν αρκετές εκατοντάδες μέτρα για ένα άτομο δεν εκκινούν την διαδικασία στον δήμο και περιμένουν να μαζευτούν κάποιες αιτήσεις και είναι λογικό αυτό διότι είναι αρκετά κοστοβόρο και τα έξοδα δεν καλύπτονται μόνο από έναν συνδρομητή (βλέπεις δεν κάνουν μόνο αίτηση για να περάσει η γραμμή από τον δρόμο αλλά και για να σκαφτεί το πεζοδρόμιο). Αλλά και από την στιγμή που κάνουν την αίτηση περνάνε αρκετοί μήνες για να απαντήσει ο δήμος.

----------


## MaryMary99

> Από την στιγμή που μπει η γραμμή όλα είναι άψογα, το θέμα είναι ότι σε περίπτωση που χρειάζεται σκάψιμο εκεί είναι τα δύσκολα και όχι μόνο για την HCN αλλά για όλες τις εταιρίες. Εάν υπάρχει κάπου κοντά (δίπλα τετράγωνα) περασμένη γραμμή τότε κάτι γίνεται, αλλιώς πολύ δύσκολα.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι εάν χρειάζεται να διανύσουν αρκετές εκατοντάδες μέτρα για ένα άτομο δεν εκκινούν την διαδικασία στον δήμο και περιμένουν να μαζευτούν κάποιες αιτήσεις και είναι λογικό αυτό διότι είναι αρκετά κοστοβόρο και τα έξοδα δεν καλύπτονται μόνο από έναν συνδρομητή (βλέπεις δεν κάνουν μόνο αίτηση για να περάσει η γραμμή από τον δρόμο αλλά και για να σκαφτεί το πεζοδρόμιο). Αλλά και από την στιγμή που κάνουν την αίτηση περνάνε αρκετοί μήνες για να απαντήσει ο δήμος.


Ενημερώθηκα οτι εχουν παρει  αδεια απο Δημο Θεσσαλονικης, Αρχαιολογια και Φυσικό Αεριο
και οτι μενει να μπουμε στο προγραμμα του εργολαβου για το σκαψιμο!!! Ομως δεν ξερουν να μου πουν ποτε θα μας βαλει ο εργολαβος στο προγραμμα
Ξερει κανεις κατι??? εννοώ μιας και οι αδειες εχουν παρθει απο δημο κλπ ...... ποσο χρονοβορο μπορει να ειναι το να μπουμε στο προγραμμα τ εργολαβου??????

- - - Updated - - -

Ποσο καιρο περιμενες για την εκσκαφη και συνδεση?????
εγω ειμαι στη φαση που ενημερωθηκα απο την HCN oτι εχουν παρει αδεια εκσκαφης απο Δημο Θεσσαλονικης, αρχαιολογια και φυσισκο αεριο
μενει να μπουμε στο προγραμμα του εργολαβου αλλ δεν μπορουν να κανουν καποια εκτιμηση
εσυ απο τον καιρο που πηραν αδεια εκσκαφης μεχρι την ημερα που ηρθαν για σκαψιμο ...ποσος καιρος περασε????

----------


## AntonyT

> Ποσο καιρο περιμενες για την εκσκαφη και συνδεση?????


Ευτυχώς ήμουν ειδική περίπτωση, πήρα γραμμή από την διπλανή πολυκατοικία που είχαν ενεργοποιημένη γραμμή (να ναι καλά ο διαχειριστής και τα άτομα από αυτήν που ήταν φιλικοί και συνεννοήσιμοι) και παρότι τράβηξαν πάνω από 120 μέτρα καλώδιο η διαδικασία δεν μου πηρέ πάνω από 5 μέρες (αλλά αυτό πριν από δυο σχεδόν χρονιά). 

Βέβαια λύση αυτή ήταν «προσωρινή» με την ανοχή της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας αλλά όπως λέμε ουδέν μονιμότερο του προσωρινού. Πάρα την συνεχή επικοινωνία μου τα τελευταία δυο χρόνια ποτέ δεν φέραν από τον δρόμο μου γραμμή παρότι πλέον στην πολυκατοικία μου υπάρχουν 3 συνδέσεις HCN (γιατί να το κάνουν άλλωστε βολευτήκαν με αυτήν την «προσωρινή» λύση οπότε κάνουν το κοροΐδο).

Σε/σας καταλαβαίνω και την ανυπομονησία, είναι μεγάλη αναβάθμιση το να πας σε οπτική ίνα, ήταν τότε που πήρα από 5/0.6 σε 30/10 πόσο μάλλον τώρα σε 120/120.

----------


## MaryMary99

πραγματικα ομως πραγματικα οι κοπελες απο το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο ειναι αθλιες!!!!!!!! παναθλιες!
εγω ειμαι ακομη απο τον Απριλιο 2019 στο περιμενε! Μέσα Δεκεμβρίου μιλάω στο τηλεφωνο μαζι τους προκειμενου να ενημερωθω για την πορεια της αιτησης μου και μου λενε οτι  η αδεια απο Δημο Φυσικο αέριο κ αρχαιολογια εχουν παρθει!!!! και μενει μονο να μπουμε στο προγραμμα του εργολαβου! 
Τηλεφωνώ ξανα στι 8 Ιανουαριου 2020 βγαινει αλλη τηλεφωνητρια κακοκεφη και αποτομη! η οποια αναιρει τα οσα μου ειπε η πρωτη στα μεσα Δεκεμβριου!!!περιμενουμε λεει τις αδειες .... μα καλα αφου μου ειχατε πει οτι οι αδειες εχουν παρθει! και μου λεει ...α ... δεν το ξερω αυτο!!!!!!!!! μηπως το αρχειο μου δεν ειναι ενημερωμενο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Θεε και Κυριε τι και ποιον να πιστεψω?????

----------


## MaryMary99

:Clap: ζηλευωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## snips

Τι ζηλεύετε μωρέ? Το να ζείτε σε περιοχή με χιλιοσκαμενους δρόμους; Η λόγω ταχύτητας internet θα αποχαυνωθειτε εντελώς και άρα δεν σας νοιάζει για τους δρόμους? Άιντε παιδιά. Του χρόνου να σκάψουμε παλι για την επόμενη εταιρία. 


Η Καλαμαριά επιλέχθηκε λόγω δόμησης λεει....όχι λόγω υποψηφίων πελατών. Εμ που θα πάνε; Στον Εύοσμο;

----------


## sdikr

> Τι ζηλεύετε μωρέ? Το να ζείτε σε περιοχή με χιλιοσκαμενους δρόμους; Η λόγω ταχύτητας internet θα αποχαυνωθειτε εντελώς και άρα δεν σας νοιάζει για τους δρόμους? Άιντε παιδιά. Του χρόνου να σκάψουμε παλι για την επόμενη εταιρία. 
> 
> 
> Η Καλαμαριά επιλέχθηκε λόγω δόμησης λεει....όχι λόγω υποψηφίων πελατών. Εμ που θα πάνε; Στον Εύοσμο;


πω πω ζηλεία!
Η Καλαμαριά επιλέχτηκε και λόγο του ότι δώσανε άδειες,  είναι γνωστό το πως ο Δήμος Θεσσαλονίκης είχε θέμα σε αυτό.
Αλλιώς αν ήταν να καλύψουν λόγω υποψήφιων πελατών θα είχανε καλύψει το κέντρο πρώτα


Τον Εύοσμο τον καλύπτει η Inalan σιγά σιγά

----------


## ReDeeMeR

Φίλε μου περιμένω από τον Οκτώβριο του 18 και η γραμμή είναι στα 18 μέτρα .Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω

----------


## Manvol

> Τι ζηλεύετε μωρέ? Το να ζείτε σε περιοχή με χιλιοσκαμενους δρόμους; Η λόγω ταχύτητας internet θα αποχαυνωθειτε εντελώς και άρα δεν σας νοιάζει για τους δρόμους? Άιντε παιδιά. Του χρόνου να σκάψουμε παλι για την επόμενη εταιρία. 
> 
> 
> Η Καλαμαριά επιλέχθηκε λόγω δόμησης λεει....όχι λόγω υποψηφίων πελατών. Εμ που θα πάνε; Στον Εύοσμο;


Ναι ρε εννοείται, καλύτερα με τον παλιό καλό χαλκό, χωρίς σκαψίματα και σαχλαμάρες.

- - - Updated - - -




> πω πω ζηλεία!
> Η Καλαμαριά επιλέχτηκε και λόγο του ότι δώσανε άδειες,  είναι γνωστό το πως ο Δήμος Θεσσαλονίκης είχε θέμα σε αυτό.
> Αλλιώς αν ήταν να καλύψουν λόγω υποψήφιων πελατών θα είχανε καλύψει το κέντρο πρώτα
> 
> 
> Τον Εύοσμο τον καλύπτει η Inalan σιγά σιγά


Είμαι σε δίλημμα, αν θα περιμένω να μας βάλουν στο πρόγραμμα του εργολάβου αφού λήφθεί η άδεια από το Δήμο ή αν θα κάνω αίτηση με το sfbb στην Cosmote τώρα που είναι διαθέσιμο και το δικό τους FTTH...

----------


## sdikr

> Είμαι σε δίλημμα, αν θα περιμένω να μας βάλουν στο πρόγραμμα του εργολάβου αφού λήφθεί η άδεια από το Δήμο ή αν θα κάνω αίτηση με το sfbb στην Cosmote τώρα που είναι διαθέσιμο και το δικό τους FTTH...


Της HCN σου βγαίνει φθηνότερα,  έχεις καλύτερο Upload    αλλά δεν σου δίνουν Bridge ώστε να έχεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό χωρίς ΝΑΤ
Στην άλλη περίπτωση,  θα έχεις την επιδότηση,  μπορείς να έχεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό χωρίς ΝΑΤ (με την cosmote), μικρότερο Upload, καλύτερα πακέτα για την τηλεφωνία + κάποια έκπτωση για την tv.

----------


## Manvol

> Της HCN σου βγαίνει φθηνότερα,  έχεις καλύτερο Upload    αλλά δεν σου δίνουν Bridge ώστε να έχεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό χωρίς ΝΑΤ
> Στην άλλη περίπτωση,  θα έχεις την επιδότηση,  μπορείς να έχεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό χωρίς ΝΑΤ (με την cosmote), μικρότερο Upload, καλύτερα πακέτα για την τηλεφωνία + κάποια έκπτωση για την tv.


Στην Cosmote δίνουν καλύτερο εξοπλισμό; Όχι ότι με καίει πολυ, ωστόσο χρειάζομαι καλό WiFi γιατί υπάρχουν αποστάσεις μέσα στο σπίτι. Το speedport κάνει δουλειά, με ανησυχούν όμως όσα ακούω για το arrowfibre της HCN - η διαφορά ωστοσο 200/200 και 100/10 για το ίδιο πάγιο (αν και της cosmote έχει τα έξτραδάκια σε χρόνους ομιλίας) είναι μεγάλη...

----------


## sdikr

> Στην Cosmote δίνουν καλύτερο εξοπλισμό; Όχι ότι με καίει πολυ, ωστόσο χρειάζομαι καλό WiFi γιατί υπάρχουν αποστάσεις μέσα στο σπίτι. Το speedport κάνει δουλειά, με ανησυχούν όμως όσα ακούω για το arrowfibre της HCN - η διαφορά ωστοσο 200/200 και 100/10 για το ίδιο πάγιο (αν και της cosmote έχει τα έξτραδάκια σε χρόνους ομιλίας) είναι μεγάλη...


Δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω για τον εξοπλισμό, κάνω χρήση του δικού μου.
Από άποψη μενού και λειτουργιών θα έλεγα πως το speedport είναι καλύτερο

----------


## greeknick12345

> πραγματικα ομως πραγματικα οι κοπελες απο το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο ειναι αθλιες!!!!!!!! παναθλιες!
> εγω ειμαι ακομη απο τον Απριλιο 2019 στο περιμενε! Μέσα Δεκεμβρίου μιλάω στο τηλεφωνο μαζι τους προκειμενου να ενημερωθω για την πορεια της αιτησης μου και μου λενε οτι  η αδεια απο Δημο Φυσικο αέριο κ αρχαιολογια εχουν παρθει!!!! και μενει μονο να μπουμε στο προγραμμα του εργολαβου! 
> Τηλεφωνώ ξανα στι 8 Ιανουαριου 2020 βγαινει αλλη τηλεφωνητρια κακοκεφη και αποτομη! η οποια αναιρει τα οσα μου ειπε η πρωτη στα μεσα Δεκεμβριου!!!περιμενουμε λεει τις αδειες .... μα καλα αφου μου ειχατε πει οτι οι αδειες εχουν παρθει! και μου λεει ...α ... δεν το ξερω αυτο!!!!!!!!! μηπως το αρχειο μου δεν ειναι ενημερωμενο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Θεε και Κυριε τι και ποιον να πιστεψω?????


Αρχικά να αναφέρω πως έχει κουτί HCN στην απέναντι ακριβώς πολυκατοικία (άρα πρεπει να σκαφτούν 3 μέτρα δρόμος...)
Έκανα αίτηση πριν περίπου 2 μήνες (καθώς φέτος το καλοκαίρι τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο με τον πάροχο μου και ήθελα να προλάβω την HCN)  και πριν μια εβδομάδα με πήρε μια κοπέλα να με ενημερώσει πως δεν υπαρχει κουτι στην πολυκατοικία μου και επομένως θα χρειαστεί διαδικασία την οποια δεν γνωρίζει πόσο καιρό θα πάρει και όπως μου είπε μπορεί να πάρει ακόμη και 6 μήνες... Σήμερα με πήρε μια άλλη κοπέλα να με ενημερώσει (προφανώς δεν γνώριζε οτι με είχε πάρει και μια συναδελφος της την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα). Μου είπε οτι δεν υπάρχει κουτι στην πολυκατοικια μου, αλλα μου είπε επίσης πως δεν ειναι στα άμεσα πλανα της HCN περαιτέρω επέκταση στην περιοχή μου (φάληρο)!.. Μου είπε οτι θα κρατήσουν την αίτηση και ΟΤΑΝ μπει στα πλανα της εταιρίας θα με καλέσουν και αν ακόμη ενδιαφέρομαι τότε θα προχωρήσει η διαδικασία για αδειοδότηση κλπ κλπ... Την ρώτησα για χρονικό πλαίσιο αν υπάρχει κατ εκτίμηση έστω και μου είπε μπορεί να παρει 6 μηνες ένα χρόνο ή και παραπάνω απο χρόνο!
Κρίμα πραγματικά γιατί ήθελα να ξεφύγω απο το βραχνά των "μεγάλων"...

----------


## YAziDis

Να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση εσάς που έχετε την HCN? Βλέπω στη σελίδα τους πως έχουν 2 τύπους προγραμμάτων, τα DOCSIS προγράμματα και τα Fiber. Το πιο φθηνό πρόγραμμα του Fiber που δίνει 120/120 είναι στα 26,25 ευρώ τον μήνα, ενώ το πιο ακριβό πρόγραμμα του DOCSIS με 40/4 είναι στα 36,65 ευρώ.
Τι παίζει και δεν καταλαβαίνω; Πιο πολύ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι αυτά τα docsis..

----------


## AntonyT

> Να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση εσάς που έχετε την HCN? Βλέπω στη σελίδα τους πως έχουν 2 τύπους προγραμμάτων, τα DOCSIS προγράμματα και τα Fiber. Το πιο φθηνό πρόγραμμα του Fiber που δίνει 120/120 είναι στα 26,25 ευρώ τον μήνα, ενώ το πιο ακριβό πρόγραμμα του DOCSIS με 40/4 είναι στα 36,65 ευρώ.
> Τι παίζει και δεν καταλαβαίνω; Πιο πολύ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι αυτά τα docsis..


Εφόσον θα είσαι νέος πελάτης βλέπεις μόνο τις Fiber λύσεις. 

Δεν ξέρω γιατί αφήνουν ακόμα την DOCSIS λύση στην σελίδα τους (τουλάχιστον από το Speedy Plus με τα 20/2 και μετά), όταν ξεκίνησαν να στήνουν το δίκτυο τους πριν από 10 χρόνια υλοποιούσαν μια λύση Fiber to the Building (FTTH) φέροντας την οπτική στην οικοδομή και από εκεί και πέρα έρχονταν στο σπίτι με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο. 

Σίγουρα έχουν ξεμείνει πελάτες με DOCSIS προγράμματα αλλά για εμένα το καλύτερο θα ήταν να βγάλουν ένα πρόγραμμα Fiber με μειωμένη ταχύτητά στα 15€ και να καταργήσουν τελείως το DOCSIS (τουλάχιστον από την σελίδα τους) γιατί μπερδεύει τους χρήστες, καλή ώρα όπως εσένα τώρα.

----------


## solke

Πλέον όλα είναι fiber... 
Εγώ που ζήτησα το φθηνό πακέτο, για τον πατέρα μου (μόνο web browsing), μου έφεραν πάλι οπτική ινα σπίτι και απλά η ταχύτητα είναι κλειδωμένη στα 10down 1up (Mbps) με 1ms ping και πληρώνω 15,76€.
Το καλό είναι ότι όποτε θέλεις την ανεβάζεις την ταχύτητα, με την αντίστοιχη χρέωση φυσικά, αρκεί ένα mail τον προηγούμενο μήνα.

----------


## sdikr

> Πλέον όλα είναι fiber... 
> Εγώ που ζήτησα το φθηνό πακέτο, για τον πατέρα μου (μόνο web browsing), μου έφεραν πάλι οπτική ινα σπίτι και απλά η ταχύτητα είναι κλειδωμένη στα 10down 1up (Mbps) με 1ms ping και πληρώνω 15,76€.
> Το καλό είναι ότι όποτε θέλεις την ανεβάζεις την ταχύτητα, με την αντίστοιχη χρέωση φυσικά, αρκεί ένα mail τον προηγούμενο μήνα.


Μέσα στο σπίτι μπαίνει οπτική δηλαδή;

Μάλλον για αυτό βλέπω πιο μικρά κουτιά στις νέες εγκαταστάσεις που λογικά δεν χωράει κάποιος ενεργός εξοπλισμός για να το μετατρέψει σε docsis

----------


## solke

> Μέσα στο σπίτι μπαίνει οπτική δηλαδή;
> 
> Μάλλον για αυτό βλέπω πιο μικρά κουτιά στις νέες εγκαταστάσεις που λογικά δεν χωράει κάποιος ενεργός εξοπλισμός για να το μετατρέψει σε docsis


ναι μεχρι το router που σου δίνουν και το τοποθετούν όπου σε βολεύει.

----------


## AntonyT

> Μέσα στο σπίτι μπαίνει οπτική δηλαδή;


Και σε εμένα έχει συμβεί αυτό αλλά από σπόντα. Όταν ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί πριν από ένα χρόνο περίπου ήθελαν να περάσουν DOCSIS όπως είχε ζητήσει ο γείτονας. Όμως επειδή μου κάνουν εξυπηρέτηση από την δίπλα πολυκατοικία που παίρνω οπτική ίνα από το κουτί τους, δεν τους άφησα να γεμίσουν καλώδια γιατί η συνεννόηση μου ήταν να περαστεί μόνο ένα καλώδιο και μάλιστα προσωρινά (φυσικά ακόμα περιμένω 2.5 χρόνια μετά να το φέρουν και από την δική μου μεριά) Όχι ότι πίστευα ότι θα το κάνουν κάποια στιγμή, τώρα που πέρασε η Vodafone τώρα το αποκλείω, απλά βολεύτηκαν. Οπότε δώσανε στον πελάτη 10/1 με fiber αφού έβαλαν ένα passive splitter στην ταράτσα. Δεν ξέρω εάν άλλαξαν πολίτικη από τότε, για να το λέει ο φίλος πιο πάνω ίσως έπεσε σε ανάλογη περίπτωση που είχε ήδη οπτική στην πολυκατοικία και σύμφερε πιο πολύ η οπτική πάρα το DOCSIS. Ούτως ή άλλως όλα τα fiber με «κόφτη» στην ταχύτητα δουλεύουν οπότε το να το περιορίσουν στο 10/1 μια ρύθμιση είναι.

----------


## sdikr

> Και σε εμένα έχει συμβεί αυτό αλλά από σπόντα. Όταν ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί πριν από ένα χρόνο περίπου ήθελαν να περάσουν DOCSIS όπως είχε ζητήσει ο γείτονας. Όμως επειδή μου κάνουν εξυπηρέτηση από την δίπλα πολυκατοικία που παίρνω οπτική ίνα από το κουτί τους, δεν τους άφησα να γεμίσουν καλώδια γιατί η συνεννόηση μου ήταν να περαστεί μόνο ένα καλώδιο και μάλιστα προσωρινά (φυσικά ακόμα περιμένω 2.5 χρόνια μετά να το φέρουν και από την δική μου μεριά) Όχι ότι πίστευα ότι θα το κάνουν κάποια στιγμή, τώρα που πέρασε η Vodafone τώρα το αποκλείω, απλά βολεύτηκαν. Οπότε δώσανε στον πελάτη 10/1 με fiber αφού έβαλαν ένα passive splitter στην ταράτσα. Δεν ξέρω εάν άλλαξαν πολίτικη από τότε, για να το λέει ο φίλος πιο πάνω ίσως έπεσε σε ανάλογη περίπτωση που είχε ήδη οπτική στην πολυκατοικία και σύμφερε πιο πολύ η οπτική πάρα το DOCSIS. Ούτως ή άλλως όλα τα fiber με «κόφτη» στην ταχύτητα δουλεύουν οπότε το να το περιορίσουν στο 10/1 μια ρύθμιση είναι.



Οταν πρώτο έβαλα είχανε φέρει οπτική μέχρι το κλασικό μακρόστενο κουτί και απο εκεί κάνανε μετατροπή σε ομοαξονικό,  όταν ζήτησα μετατροπή σε οπτική πάλι απο το ίδιο το κουτί ήρθε η οπτική πάνω.

Πλέον τα νεα κουτιά που βλέπω είναι στο 1/3 του μεγέθους του κλασικού, που όπως είπα μάλλον δεν χωράει ο εξοπλισμός μετατροπής σε ομοαξονικό, μου είχε φανεί και περίεργο το γιατί να έχει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά μεγέθους

----------


## uncharted

Ομοαξονικό βάζανε δικό τους ή χρησιμοποιούσαν το ήδη υπάρχον της επίγειας τηλεόρασης;

----------


## sdikr

> Ομοαξονικό βάζανε δικό τους ή χρησιμοποιούσαν το ήδη υπάρχον της επίγειας τηλεόρασης;


Δικό τους φυσικά,

----------


## stelakis1914

Η "κόκκινη" ήρθε στην γειτονιά μας και προκαλεί τρόμο...  :Evil:

----------


## AntonyT

Από ότι κατάλαβα κόπηκε η οπτική ίνα, σε πόση ώρα το έφτιαξαν? Η «κόκκινη» από ότι είδα στην γειτονιά μου χρησιμοποίησε την τεχνική του τσιμέντου (κάλυψε το χαντάκι με αυτό) και όχι του χρωματιστού φιλέ που χρησιμοποιείται για να ειδοποιήσουν ότι υπάρχει κάτι από κάτω. Έτσι όπως σκάβουν στα τυφλά νομίζω είναι πιο ασφαλές αυτό.

----------

